# Woo Audio WA-8



## Nhubley

Woo Audio just posted this to their Instagram page what do you guys think?
  
  
  
  
 Here is the link:
 http://instagram.com/p/tatQY9sraW/


----------



## Laslen

Very excited.

 I'm kind of hoping it includes a DAC, but I won't really mind if it doesn't.. especially if it's more affordable than the WA7 series.

 I asked WooAudio if this will work well with the LCD series. They said it works great with the LCD-3.

 Also, this thread might be better placed in the Headphone Amps (Portable) forum. Although, I'm not sure if it really matters.


----------



## Nhubley

Ya I just got a response from woo audio stating it was portable amp.


----------



## Laslen

More pictures


----------



## Nhubley

laslen said:


> More pictures




Is it 3d printed?


----------



## noisyscott

I thought th


nhubley said:


> Is it 3d printed?


 
  
 Looks like it to me.  It also has a bit of the Analog Squared vibe going on.


----------



## Laslen

From WooAudio Facebook: "its the white 3D printed travel size tube amplifier."

So yes, their prototype is 3d printed.

It's Amp/DAC. Similar design as Analog Squared Paper amps... hopefully more affordable and easier to find.


----------



## Nhubley

laslen said:


> From WooAudio Facebook: "its the white 3D printed travel size tube amplifier."
> 
> So yes, their prototype is 3d printed.
> 
> It's Amp/DAC. Similar design as Analog Squared Paper amps... hopefully more affordable and easier to find.


 
 God can't wait to hear it!


----------



## Stereolab42

It's got a DAC? I'm gonna be the first to place an order for this.


----------



## Nhubley

stereolab42 said:


> It's got a DAC? I'm gonna be the first to place an order for this.


 
 I think so.


----------



## Laslen

stereolab42 said:


> It's got a DAC? I'm gonna be the first to place an order for this.


 
 According to WooAudio's Facebook account, it does have a DAC.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

stereolab42 said:


> It's got a DAC? I'm gonna be the first to place an order for this.


 
  
 Yes, 32bit 192kHz DAC.  Works with Android and iOS with appropriate adaptor.  Drives HD800, T1 and LCD3 with ease and sounds amazing for an early prototype.


----------



## Stereolab42

Any chance it will ship before Christmas?


----------



## chazman1117

Doubtful- I was speaking with them at length and they were shooting for mid 2015. They said it's very early in the design process at this point.
  
 BTW worked perfectly with my One Plus One Android Phone running Poweramp - 192 KHZ 24 Bit FLAC files. I listened thru Sennheiser HD-800.....luscious, captivating sound......can't wait for more!


----------



## Stereolab42

chazman1117 said:


> Doubtful- I was speaking with them at length and they were shooting for mid 2015. They said it's very early in the design process at this point.


 
  
 Hmm, that's probably for the better if the price will be closer to $2k like I hear. Gotta save up.


----------



## MrTechAgent

That should look cool when it gets the Woo Aluminium treatment !


----------



## Nhubley

hifiguy528 said:


> Yes, 32bit 192kHz DAC.  Works with Android and iOS with appropriate adaptor.  Drives HD800, T1 and LCD3 with ease and sounds amazing for an early prototype.


 
 Dayymmm that dac. Will WooAudio ever release a new WDS-1? 
  


mrtechagent said:


> That should look cool when it gets the Woo Aluminium treatment !


 
 I can't wait!


----------



## Nhubley

chazman1117 said:


> Doubtful- I was speaking with them at length and they were shooting for mid 2015. They said it's very early in the design process at this point.
> 
> BTW worked perfectly with my One Plus One Android Phone running Poweramp - 192 KHZ 24 Bit FLAC files. I listened thru Sennheiser HD-800.....luscious, captivating sound......can't wait for more!


 
 Ahhhh lucky....


----------



## Nhubley

Some more pics! 
  
 Comes in black and Aluminum. Neat!... SEXY!


----------



## dave1215

any one else here curious about the progress of this project?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Yes this is still on track to be released late spring/summer.  Current prototype is a lot nicer than show was shown last year.  Stay tuned to our social media channels for pics when final design is ready.


----------



## dave1215

Thanks for the reply - excited for the product release.


----------



## TienV1125

hifiguy528 said:


> Yes this is still on track to be released late spring/summer.  Current prototype is a lot nicer than show was shown last year.  Stay tuned to our social media channels for pics when final design is ready.


 

 Next on my must get list.  btw will it have enough power to drive a LCD 3F........please say yes


----------



## abvolt

I've been wanting a really nice portable, very cool can't wait to hear more..


----------



## Porteroso

I'm pretty excited about this. Can't wait till people start posting impressions.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Third prototype may... make an appearance at SoCal CanJam.  
  
 WA8 (transportable desktop DAC/amp)


----------



## jamato8

hifiguy528 said:


> Third prototype may... make an appearance at SoCal CanJam.
> 
> WA8 (transportable desktop DAC/amp)


 

 Love tubes. Great to see this coming along.


----------



## bmichels

A serious competitor to the Analog Square paper Amps....


----------



## HiFiGuy528

bmichels said:


> A serious competitor to the Analog Square paper Amps....


 
  
 Oh, you'll be amazed with the performance and look of WA8.  It's no toy....


----------



## bmichels

hifiguy528 said:


> Oh, you'll be amazed with the performance and look of WA8.  It's no toy....




My 2 Analog Square paper Amps are No toys either... . Expecialy associatied to my HUGO and after some carefull tube rolling

But... I wil definitively give the WA8 a try

By the way, why 3 tubes ?? An odd number for a stereo Gear ! What is the 3rd tube for ? And, does the WA8 Has optical input also ?

Thanks


----------



## HiFiGuy528

WA8 feature two tubes or three tubes operations.  Three tubes for more difficult to drive headphones.  No optical input.  Only USB B and analog input.


----------



## soundify

hifiguy528 said:


> WA8 feature two tubes or three tubes operations.  Three tubes for more difficult to drive headphones.  No optical input.  Only USB B and analog input.




Since it accepts analog, can I assume that it works in conjunction with chord Hugo with hugo being the dac and wa8 as amp?

Ohh and will it partner well with LCD-X?


----------



## abvolt

Any news on a release date yet ?


----------



## IceClass

Very exciting. Subscribed.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

soundify said:


> Since it accepts analog, can I assume that it works in conjunction with chord Hugo with hugo being the dac and wa8 as amp?
> 
> Ohh and will it partner well with LCD-X?


 
 yes, you can use any external DAC of your choosing.  However, we have paid a lot of attention to the internal DAC so you may not have the desire to hug an external DAC.  
  
 WA8's goal is to the performance of our desktop amplifier in a transportable form factor.  Drives LCDx and T1 with ease so far.

  
 Quote:


abvolt said:


> Any news on a release date yet ?


 
  
 Summer.  Follow us on social media for the latest.  (y)


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

The T1 sounded amazing.  And now there's a "next level" prototype.  Very excited to hear more...


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Prototype #2 will be at SoCal CanJam and Montreal Audio show this weekend.  We can't wait to show it to you.


----------



## rschoi75

Nice! That's on my short list of products to check out.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

hifiguy528 said:


> Prototype #2 will be at SoCal CanJam and Montreal Audio show this weekend.  We can't wait to show it to you.


 
  
  
 What a beauty.  Anything you can share with us?


----------



## Amojo

hifiguy528 said:


> Prototype #2 will be at SoCal CanJam and Montreal Audio show this weekend.  We can't wait to show it to you.





Very nice please make available in the UK


----------



## TienV1125

can't wait


----------



## LionTamer

I tried this out at the Montreal Audio Show...it is fantastic.  Very similar sounding to the WA6SE that I use - and to test that out, I listened at the show through LCD3's to both the 6SE and the 8 using my iPhone as a source. I can confirm that the WA8 powered the LCD3 absolutely flawlessly.  It weighs and heats up a bit too much to carry in a pocket, but its purpose is more to be a transportable than to be a portable.  Still...with the battery, nothing stops you from using it on the train in your lap.
  
 Really, I'm a big fan of the Woo amps - they all sound so good, regardless of price.  I'm not sure that I have enough of a use case for a WA8 when most of my focused headphone listening gets done at home, and my WA6se is perfect for my needs already - but it is certainly a potential one-amp-fits-all solution, where you can use a high-end home DAC if you have one and use the WA8 as an amp only for desktop use, while using it in portable form to be one of the finest portable amps around.
  
 Very impressive stuff.


----------



## abvolt

just curious if any pricing is set ?


----------



## LionTamer

Jack said that nothing is set in stone at this point, but he's thinking ~$1,500.  He also said that the sonic benchmark for the amp is the WA6 - which I can confirm is an accurate comparison.
  
 Also, I asked if the screws holding down the window would be flush in the final version, since those are the types of things that can lead to damage - whether it's scratching some surrounding gear, or getting hooked by stuff and causing the amp itself to possibly take some damage.  He said that they're looking into that for the final version.  Also - no balanced support on this one due to lack of space.  But he did find the space to put a full-sized volume control, which is nice and confidence-inducing.


----------



## maricius

I'm very curious to how the amp section will perform compared to the ALO Continental Dual Mono. ALO and Vinnie claims that the ALO CDM is significantly better than the discontinued "The Pan Am." I'm assuming it's now closer or on the level of the Woo WA7. The WA8's amp section should at least be as capable and as great sounding as the WA7's. Competition is getting stiffer.


----------



## Cha Cha Cha

Almost looks like a Portable WA7... Would i be right to asume it can drive IEMs like the WA7?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

cha cha cha said:


> Almost looks like a Portable WA7... Would i be right to asume it can drive IEMs like the WA7?


 
  
 Yes, driving IEMs with an impedance as low as 8 Ohms (Sony XBA-4 & AKG K3003) is part of WA8's design.


----------



## The Fed

Mike,

Are you guys exhibiting at THE Show in Newport Beach at the end of May? 
I'd really like to get another fix, I mean listen to that WA8. It sounded amazing with my HD800's at CanJam. 

I went to CanJam SoCal hinking I was buying a stereo 50... Then I heard your thermionic brick and I'm trapped in upgrade purgatory
Waiting for the WA8


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Yes we will be at Newport High-End show in room #446.  WA8 (prototype), WA234mono, WES, WA7, WA5-LE, and many many more.


----------



## The Fed

WORD!
  
 Thank you Mike. I will see you there!


----------



## stevencg

Anyone had a chance to compare the WA-8 vs ALO's upcoming CDM?


----------



## rschoi75

^ Your best bet is to look over the Canjam 2015 impressions. I do remember that a few people stated they listened to both. I didn't get to see the WA8 while I was there, so I hope to listen to it at the Newport show in a few days.


----------



## The Fed

I didn't get chance to listen to both yesterday but did hear both at CanJam and would give my vote to the Woo.... Caveat being they were/ are still in prototype mode and impressions were in noisy environments with people breathing down your neck for their turn to hear it, so it is somewhat useless to make a judgement call based on all that... Also ALO's table was out in the pavillion where it was much noisier and the Woo table was in the hotel in a much quieter room.
  
 Even so I think the Woo rig is the first true portable amp that can replace desktop amps and it runs on a true tube circuit... I am even more certain of that after this weekend. I've never heard the Analogy Squared TU-05 though so maybe its the 2nd. But I've owned 2 different Continentals and IMHO the The CDM strikes me more as a Continental Version 4 with a robust DAC built in. I know they've done a lot more improvements to it than that with power supply engineering and I appreciate the design choices they made to keep tube rolling options open and make battery replacement easy...And they will be first to market so they will make their money. But I am saving my money and waiting.
  
 I just think the Woo has the edge on sound quality. It's a 100% tube circuit but does NOT suffer the typical losses tube based amps usually do... No one in their right mind can say it has a rolled off low end. It is lowrider approved.
  
 I listened to the WA6SE, the WA8 (both with HD800) and the WA5 with the Hifiman HE1000 in the WOO room and while the HE1000/ WA5 combo (A $6500 rig mind you) was better... more texture, more air and space, more refined... It wasn't by much... And I think the WA8 is dead even with the WA6SE.... Considering the WA6SE is a Head-Fi standard bearer for mid range desktop, I think the WA8 is pretty damn special.


----------



## maricius

Is there already a retail price to the WA8?
  


the fed said:


> I didn't get chance to listen to both yesterday but did hear both at CanJam and would give my vote to the Woo.... Caveat being they were/ are still in prototype mode and impressions were in noisy environments with people breathing down your neck for their turn to hear it, so it is somewhat useless to make a judgement call based on all that... Also ALO's table was out in the pavillion where it was much noisier and the Woo table was in the hotel in a much quieter room.
> 
> Even so I think the Woo rig is the first true portable amp that can replace desktop amps and it runs on a true tube circuit... I am even more certain of that after this weekend. I've never heard the Analogy Squared TU-05 though so maybe its the 2nd. But I've owned 2 different Continentals and IMHO the The CDM strikes me more as a Continental Version 4 with a robust DAC built in. I know they've done a lot more improvements to it than that with power supply engineering and I appreciate the design choices they made to keep tube rolling options open and make battery replacement easy...And they will be first to market so they will make their money. But I am saving my money and waiting.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Also, did you compare both (WA8 and CDM) as DAC/amps or just as standalone amps? Lastly, would you say the WA8 had a similar signature as the WA6SE which is somewhat known for its solid state-like characteristics? What was its general sound signature?


----------



## The Fed

I cannot be certain as my memory of the set ups fails me but believe both were being fed from source only iphones or tablets... so both were operating as Dac/ amps but cannot remember for certain. 

As far as tone I think the WA8 is more dense... rich and weighty whereas the WA6 wasn't as punchy but seemed like it had a bit more top end air but wasn't really shining a brighter light. That could've been song/ album choice too cause I was listening to Daft Punk on the WA8 & WA5 but was listening to AC/DC and Guns and Roses on the WA6 so the nature of the music obviously drives the space. The WA5 was more illuminated and faster.... Very O P E N. A lot of that maybe the HE1000. I gather they are a very electrostatic sounding planar.

If the WA8 was anchored to the earth with a rich organic tone, the WA5 was a quicksilvery tone floating in space... The WA6 was maybe splitting the difference. 
If any of that makes sense.


----------



## maricius

That makes a lot of sense thanks!!


----------



## vlach

That's it? No updates? Anyone?


----------



## abhishekSPS

i know its two different things but any comparisions between liquid carbon and wa8...because both were present at camjam but liquid carbon is really being raved on that camjam thread


----------



## AnakChan

vlach said:


> That's it? No updates? Anyone?


 


 With 3 tubes selected, a very full sound. Smooth as to be expected, euphonic (this is off my TH-900s). With 2 tubes selected, a more leaner sound...more suitable for sensitive headphones. Meanwhile with IEMs, couldn't detect any hiss - very low noise floor.

 It's heavy. There's a decent amount of juice being supplied to it. Definitely solidly built.


----------



## warrior1975

Really is a beautiful amp...


----------



## AnakChan

warrior1975 said:


> Really is a beautiful amp...


 
  
 Think there's still a little bit more finishing touches to the aesthetics of the amp. But It's nice...volume knob was firm but smooth.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

We've completely reworked the circuit from the time we showed it at Newport High-end show.  The prototype at S.F. Head-Fi meet has the new circuit and new DAC.  Before we work on the external, we need to get the new DAC inside WA8.  At this time, we're shooting to launch it in Oct., but we're not going to rush it.  The sound is our primary goal, then the look.


----------



## vlach

Good, good...very good! Glad this thread is alive again. Really looking forward to the finished product. 
Sounds like the perfect companion for a lean headphone like the T1!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Wow, the I thought the DAC was stunning when I heard it back in November.  What does the new variant bring to the table?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

buttuglyjeff said:


> Wow, the I thought the DAC was stunning when I heard it back in November.  What does the new variant bring to the table?


 
  
 significantly more detail, wider soundstage, blacker background.  I don't want to announce the chipset yet because we're testing a couple of USB controllers.  Let's just say that the chip is an audiophile favorite.


----------



## sathyam

Is there DSD support?


----------



## Stereolab42

Whatever was in the magic white box sounded great at the SF meet. The clear competition for this unit is the ALO Continental, can't wait to read some head-to-head reviews come October.


----------



## kawaivpc1

It looks a little big to carry around... smaller size is recommended.


----------



## JerseyD

The size is intended to make the W8 more "transportable" than "portable."
 Indeed it is too heavy to carry around (except perhaps in a backpack or briefcase). To me, it seems more like an attempt to make a WA7 that you can take with you from place to place.  I think it will be a fantastic addition to the already formidable Woo Audio lineup.


----------



## AnakChan

I talked to Jack about that (strangely started off about leather cases & with pouch to hold the transport/source). If I didn't misinterpret him, he actually intended the WA8 to be used stationary rather than walkabout (pardon my Aussie-ness) - sitting in a coffee shop, traveling, etc. It generates quite a bit of heat so not practical to put it in a case & use whilst in transit.


----------



## gr8soundz

anakchan said:


> I talked to Jack about that (strangely started off about leather cases & with pouch to hold the transport/source). If I didn't misinterpret him, he actually intended the WA8 to be used stationary rather than walkabout (pardon my Aussie-ness) - sitting in a coffee shop, traveling, etc. It generates quite a bit of heat so not practical to put it in a case & use whilst in transit.


 
  
 The outward design isn't so different from the Analog Squared Paper amps I see pictured with a purse-like carry case.
  
 But the Squared's tubes appear much more exposed, probably to vent the heat while the WA8's clear protective cover, while tougher, no doubt keeps more heat in.
  
  





  

  





 
  
 EDIT: the 2nd pic is by AnakChan. Big up!


----------



## gr8soundz

I'm dying to get a tube amp but the "transportable" ones have the same relative heat issues as desktop versions. Even ALO's CDM gets too hot for a case (although I hear they're working on a possible case for it).
  
 Then I read tubes aren't allowed on planes and worry they could be restricted elsewhere due to ignorance. Starting to think I should just get a desktop version or something smaller/cheaper for home only use.
  
 Would rather have one with a built-in dac like the WA8 (lost some interest in the CDM after seeing its internal board) but also looking at the few older amp only ones like the GoVibe Portatube and Fostex's HP-V1.
  
 Can anyone who's heard a demo WA8 (despite being a prototype) and the HP-V1 chime in on how much of an improvement the Woo might be?


----------



## sathyam

gr8soundz said:


> The outward design isn't so different from the Analog Squared Paper amps I see pictured with a purse-like carry case.
> 
> But the Squared's tubes appear much more exposed, probably to vent the heat while the WA8's clear protective cover, while tougher, no doubt keeps more heat in.


 
  
 The geek factor on this picture is off the roof! I love it! Imagine the scared/dirty looks you will get on the go


----------



## AnakChan

gr8soundz said:


> The outward design isn't so different from the Analog Squared Paper amps I see pictured with a purse-like carry case.
> 
> But the Squared's tubes appear much more exposed, probably to vent the heat while the WA8's clear protective cover, while tougher, no doubt keeps more heat in.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You know that is my picture that you quoted right ? That was pretty much what I had in mind when I was talking to Jack about a pocket for the transport/source. He's well aware of the Analog2Paper transportable amps. And actually it's hard to use the A2P on-the-go too as the tubes "ping" when there's any movement/vibration.


----------



## gr8soundz

anakchan said:


> You know that is my picture that you quoted right ? That was pretty much what I had in mind when I was talking to Jack about a pocket for the transport/source. He's well aware of the Analog2Paper transportable amps. And actually it's hard to use the A2P on-the-go too as the tubes "ping" when there's any movement/vibration.


 
  
 Apologies. I edited the post with proper notation for photo credit.
  
 Thought about who owned the pics after I posted, but got them from other head-fi threads thinking it'd minimize any fallout.
  
 Nice rig btw.


----------



## AnakChan

gr8soundz said:


> Apologies. I edited the post with proper notation for photo credit.
> 
> Thought about who owned the pics after I posted, but got them from other head-fi threads thinking it'd minimize any fallout.
> 
> Nice rig btw.


 
  
 [OT]
 No no, not what I meant BTW !! It's fine.

 Not my rig, I borrowed the A2P for review. I do own the TUR-06 though.
 [/OT]

 But back on track, the intention of A2P with their transportable amps are different from Jack's of the WA8 - at least in my understanding of the brief conversation I had with him about this topic. The WA8 unit I heard didn't suffer from any noticeable tube ping from vibrations so I guess if one really wanted to, could walk around with it. Personally I'd use it as intended - on the coffee table whilst I'm reading magazines/iPad and doing people stalking watching in a cafe.


----------



## bmichels

gr8soundz said:


> Would rather have one with a built-in dac like the WA8 (lost some interest in the CDM after seeing its internal board) ...


 
  
 What do you mean by " lost some interest in the CDM after seeing its internal board ".  What's wrong with CDM's  internals ??


----------



## gr8soundz

bmichels said:


> What do you mean by " lost some interest in the CDM after seeing its internal board ".  What's wrong with CDM's  internals ??


 
  
 AFAIK, nothing is wrong with its internals but, after keeping up with the CDM's development, the PCB design seems unusual. Fyi, I have an engineering background but I do not work as an engineer, so these are just my observations.
  
 Couldn't see the underside in the CDM tube rolling video but it looks as though all PCB traces for the inputs have been "shoehorned" into a sliver of PCB on one side. I'm guessing it was done in the interest of heat and reduced thickness but I'm just used to seeing full width PCBs in dac/amp designs. I doubt it causes any real problems but seeing that much of the board "missing" doesn't sit well with me on a $1500 device. Maybe I just think it might too fragile in the long run if rolling tubes and replacing the battery.
  
 Here's the video:
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0rSQGsUpNg
  
 Also, the first thing that threw me off was the 4 piece outer shell (thought it'd be 2-3 pieces). The CDM's aluminum casing is supposed to be machined from a single block (so I read) but, instead of the PCB being inserted into the casing, the casing is assembled around the PCB. Again, no big deal, just different from what I read earlier. Only hear great things about how it sounds but I guess this stuff is important to me, especially considering the price.
  
 Still wouldn't mind having a CDM and a WA8 but it'll be interesting to see what the WA8's internals will look like......


----------



## ZzmadzZ

Looks interesting!! Might be a great companion to my cdm!!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

We're getting close.... Look for the production ready WA8 at CanJam@RMAF. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 https://www.audiofest.net


----------



## kys

looking forward to more info on the final product


----------



## HiFiGuy528

We can't wait to show you the finished product.


----------



## Krutsch

hifiguy528 said:


> We can't wait to show you the finished product.


 
  
 I can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## raypin

mmm.....it is actually a very elegant solution that I admire. Far portable than what I'm lugging around: the Chord TT-in-backpack-with-roller solution. Not that I'm complaining. My Chord TT  travels with me....to the beach, to the mountains, to the hills beyond the glen,  to cross the moat and reach the palace the lies beyond.


----------



## Andreaseb

This looks awesome! 
 Have they released any specs?
 I couldn't find any info on their website.


----------



## AnakChan

hifiguy528 said:


> We're getting close.... Look for the production ready WA8 at CanJam@RMAF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Is Jack keeping the daughter switch board design still? My fear is that one could lose that important tiny little switch board. A switch although less sexy is more practical.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

anakchan said:


> Is Jack keeping the daughter switch board design still? My fear is that one could lose that important tiny little switch board. A switch although less sexy is more practical.


 
  
 We agree so that's replaced by a recessed switch.


----------



## TienV1125

hi HIFIGuy528.
  
 will the WA8 able to drive adequately  Audeze 3F? 
  
 thanks.  been waiting for this amp since you announce it.


----------



## bflat

Update on price and availability?


----------



## fotomeow

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]





jeb listens said:


> Hi there @fotomeow
> - interesting stuff!  was there any information there at the Woo stand about the DAC that is used in the WA8?




I think it was Mike (or Jack) of Woo who told me that the WA8 DAC is 32/384. 
I believe it was a 32 bit SABRE chip they were using. Perhaps the same DAC as the WA7 Flies. 
But if Mike reads this, he can correct me if I'm mistaken. 

At that SF Head-Fi meet in mid-July, the WA8 actually had the DAC outside of the WA8 housing. 
They were working on how exactly to optimize the DAC placement inside the unit. 

I'm guessing that they really want to knock this one out of the park: the release date keeps getting pushed back, so I'm presuming they want to work out all the glitches before the release. 
Though I think I saw a post last week stating that the WA8s recently began production


----------



## Jeb Listens

Thanks fotomeow great info.  It will be really interesting to read impressions of the final production units when they start rolling in.   I wonder if those at the most recent CanJam were the final version.


----------



## jamato8

Really nice looking. I guess I missed it somewhere, but what tubes is it using?


----------



## Audio-Phile

Really excited to see this thing come out.


----------



## AnakChan

I forgot to follow up on this tread. When I met up with Jack in Tokyo a few months back he mentioned that this planned to be ready for CanJam (which is now done). What's the update on the WA8?


----------



## Audio-Phile

I follow someone on Instagram who just posted a pic of themselves listening to an LCD-4 out of a WA8, so I hope that means it's getting close...
  
 FWIW they said this combo sounded amazing


----------



## brams

Was able to check out the wa-8 at the recent TAVES (Audio Video) show in Toronto with a variety of summit-fi cans the guys from Woo Audio brought to to the show (He-1000, hd800, Audeze lcd3F, Abyss, th900, Berydanamic T1 to name a few). What was remarkable was how well the wa-8 worked with each unit, not to impose its own signature in an obvious manner, but to seemingly enhance the best attributes of each. This trait was extended beautifully to my own Lawton modified th900.

I'm not very good at describing sound signatures, but will just note that in each case there was a sense of ease to the presentation combined with dynamics and detail that at times seemed almost parodoxical given the smoothness of the presentation across the audible range. A good analogy would be the same sense you get from driving a finely tuned sports car in an environment that barely tests its capabilities. Of course this is my opinion based on listening under show conditions.

 My impressions after speaking to the guys was that they were really driven more by a sense of personal accomplishment than a specific business requirement to get this exactly right and would take as much time as they needed to ensure this was the case. I think they are close, but are still continuing to refine for production.

To say I was impressed would be an understatement. Really looking forward to the release of this unit!


----------



## fotomeow

No activity on this thread for over a week, so here is a little something:
 Woo has a couple new ads on their Instagram page.
 The first one said, paraphrased: "Stay tuned for something very exciting to be shown in 12 hrs"
 12 hours later, a new post stating that all Woo electronics will be %10 off b/w Nov 20-30th. 
  
 So maybe the WA8 won't be on sale soon, but at least 10% off is better than a stick in the eye!


----------



## bmichels

Any availability date ?  Any comparaison with ALO's CDM ?


----------



## fotomeow

bmichels said:


> Any availability date ?  Any comparaison with ALO's CDM ?


 

 My questions exactly. Now that I have received my ALO CDM, 
 I'm ready for the dual to begin


----------



## kikouyou

fotomeow said:


> My questions exactly. Now that I have received my ALO CDM,
> I'm ready for the dual to begin


 

 Well you know already that the WA8 is single ended. So the ALO has some advantage in soundspace with balanced input and output. But the WA8 may be more tubey with a third tube? Will it be as clean as the Alo which is a very neat and capable amplifier and DAC, very well designed, smaller and lighter than WA8,  where tube rolling does not have major effects (subtle differences)...


----------



## Stereolab42

It's good that Woo is taking their time to get the WA8 just right. Most companies would have said "enough is enough" eight months ago and put out something decent but unremarkable. I'm sure when it appears it will be incredible.


----------



## fotomeow

stereolab42 said:


> It's good that Woo is taking their time to get the WA8 just right. Most companies would have said "enough is enough" eight months ago and put out something decent but unremarkable. I'm sure when it appears it will be incredible.


 

 Thats what I'm afraid of! The more time they take to improve it, the more I worry that I won't be able to afford it!


----------



## Audio-Phile

I hope it sticks near that $1500 price point that was rumored earlier and that has sort of been insinuated by the CDM.  Also would love to hear more impressions, even if they're just prototype units.  Sounds like they're working hard to get this one right.


----------



## AnakChan

Fair to assume the WA8 will be a 2016 product?


----------



## brams

Yes. I have verified with Woo Audio.

No issues here since more time for me to save and Woo Audio to refine ... also I've already spent my Christmas budget! 

Nevertheless I'm sure they understand that the longer the wait the greater the expectations for the finished product. If they are able to improve from what I heard last fall we're in for a treat!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

We were able to extended the battery life from 3 hrs. to nearly 5 hrs. so we decided to push production back a bit to implement the changes. Current timeframe is late Jan.


----------



## Audio-Phile

Getting excited for this


----------



## innocentblood

hope this makes an appearance @ CanJam Singapore this weekend


----------



## viper2377

It has....not trying to jack the pic

http://www.head-fi.org/t/798955/canjam-singapore-2016-impressions-february-20-21-2016#post_12357021




innocentblood said:


> hope this makes an appearance @ CanJam Singapore this weekend


----------



## raypin

mmm........I'm not a fan of the chassis. It looks off. Short and stout. Form factor of the Analog Squared Paper is better (tall and thin). But all will be forgiven if it sounds great.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

raypin said:


> mmm........I'm not the fan of the chassis. It looks off. Short and stout. Form factor of the Analog Squared Paper is better (tall and thin). But all will be forgiven if it sounds great.


 
  
 It looks better in person.  Even the prototype looked like a good size and shape.  And its smaller then the A2P...


----------



## r2ymond

Got a chance to try WA8 yesterday but was disappointed..
  
 Was looking to pair the amp with HE1000 and eventually HD800 as well.
  
 WA8 could only drive the HE1000 to middle volume which i felt could be louder.
  
 Do correct me if i'm wrong if any of you have the opportunity to audition one!


----------



## gr8soundz

r2ymond said:


> Got a chance to try WA8 yesterday but was disappointed..
> 
> Was looking to pair the amp with HE1000 and eventually HD800 as well.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not sure if the WA8 has a gain switch but do you know if it was running on 2 or 3 tubes?


----------



## r2ymond

I saw that all 3 tubes were lighted up :/
  
 Did not dare to switch any switches accidentally as it's a pretty new unit and the store that i demo-ed at did not know much as well..


----------



## r2ymond

r2ymond said:


> I saw that all 3 tubes were lighted up :/
> 
> Did not dare to switch any switches accidentally as it's a pretty new unit and the store that i demo-ed at did not know much as well..


 
  
 I suspect it's not switched to 3 tubes mode yet even though the tubes were warmed up. 
  
 Hope someone can clarify on this!


----------



## gr8soundz

Found a cached page (current page not loading) on Audio Advisor listing the WA8. Can't order it but lots of details, pics, and price shows $1799 for black or silver, $1899 for gold:
  
 http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:rPtowO7cqPIJ:www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp%3Fnumber%3DWAWA8ECL+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## Ritvik

The prices in Singapore were mentioned a couple of days ago. Prices are in SGD and we normally pay a bit of a premium here.


----------



## serman005

So, are prices more in Singapore, or the states?


----------



## Ritvik

Most gear is more expensive in Singapore. It should be a bit cheaper in the States.


----------



## bmichels

gr8soundz said:


> Not sure if the WA8 has a gain switch but do you know if it was running on 2 or 3 tubes?


 
  
 where is the switch to change 2 tubes <-> 3 tubes ?  Can't see it on the pictures !


----------



## brams

bmichels said:


> where is the switch to change 2 tubes <-> 3 tubes ?  Can't see it on the pictures !




It's on top of the unit next to the tube vents.


----------



## raypin

mmm.......so, impressions? tia.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

We're live! Check out Jude's review. 

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/hXdVpWQYrNw[/VIDEO]


----------



## White Lotus

Subbed. This thing looks NUTS!


----------



## Stereolab42

Has this been tried with Android source units (Galaxies, etc.)?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

More info on WA8 Eclipse
  
 http://wooaudio.com/products/wa8eclipse.html


----------



## innocentblood

thanks for that review Jude! i was especially interested on the DSD part  hopefully this would work with Audirvana and also the Onkyo HF player.


----------



## Modwright01

nice but 1,09 kg ? Haha. Sorry no. I'm still in love with my miracle little box the Mojo Chord


----------



## bmichels

*My comment saying that the WA8 is NOT the "world first **battery-operated **vacuum tube headphone amplifier" has been removed ! *
  
  
*Apparently it is not allowed here to contradict a Sponsor !! *
  
*VERY disapointing !*


----------



## HiFiGuy528

bmichels said:


> *My comment saying that the WA8 is NOT the "world first **battery-operated **vacuum tube headphone amplifier" has been removed !!  *
> 
> *Apparently it is not allowed here to contradict a Sponsor !! *
> 
> *VERY disapointing !*


 
  
 Because you're incorrect... WA8 IS the world's first battery-operated vacuum tube headphone amp *with DAC*.


----------



## ZzmadzZ

hifiguy528 said:


> Because you're incorrect... WA8 IS the world's first battery-operated vacuum tube headphone amp *with DAC*.




Then what is the alo cdm that I am using now? . I'm pretty sure it is a battery operated vacuum tube amp with a Wolfson dac .


----------



## mikeral

zzmadzz said:


> Then what is the alo cdm that I am using now? . I'm pretty sure it is a battery operated vacuum tube amp with a Wolfson dac .


 
 Well, alo cdm is a hybrid, technically speaking. However, removing your post was completely inappropriate IMO, even if you made a mistake. 

 From alo cdm description on their website:
  
"Supremely Solid (State)

The Continental Dual Mono is a “tube/SS hybrid” amplifier.  It delivers the low output impedance, tight bass and sonic precision of a solid-stage amp, but with the added midrange richness, expanded soundstage and spaciousness of a tube amp.

The Class AB solid-state output stage is designed laid out with short path lengths and a low part count.  Only the highest quality components are used in The Continental Dual Mono.  The voltage regulators, decoupling capacitors and resistors all have tight specifications.  Rated to operate at wider temperature ranges and for extended cycle life.  "


----------



## raypin

mmm......so, it should be the world's first battery-operated tube amplifier/*DAC in the product literature. *  I, too, was wondering about the claim. . In any case, does it really matter who pioneered what? As the saying goes, the proof of the pudding is in the eating.


----------



## gr8soundz

Nice review of the WA8:
 https://www.newrecordday.com/woo-audio-wa8-eclipse-review/


----------



## Khragon

hifiguy528 said:


> Because you're incorrect... WA8 IS the world's first battery-operated vacuum tube headphone amp *with DAC*.


 
  
 Then the brochure needs to be updated to add in SET and with DAC to make the statement "correct".  Not that I give a cahoot if this is world's first or not, it's not like you guys are curing cancer.
 Either way, agree that removing post was an inappropriate action.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

zzmadzz said:


> Then what is the alo cdm that I am using now? . I'm pretty sure it is a battery operated vacuum tube amp with a Wolfson dac .


 

  
 "The Continental Dual Mono is a “tube/SS *hybrid*” amplifier."
  
 http://www.aloaudio.com/amplifiers/continental-dual-mono
  
 We didn't remove your post nor have the ability to. Perhaps you should reach out to mods in PM for an explanation.


----------



## bmichels

khragon said:


> Then the brochure needs to be updated to add in SET and with DAC to make the statement "correct".  Not that I give a cahoot if this is world's first or not, it's not like you guys are curing cancer.
> Either way, agree that removing post was an inappropriate action.


 
  
 thanks for your support.  Indeed, I owe and enjoy my portable battery operated Analog Square paper TU-05 ( NOT hybrid, only tubes) since... 2 years !


----------



## AnakChan

bmichels said:


> *My comment saying that the WA8 is NOT the "world first* *battery-operated **vacuum tube headphone amplifier" has been removed !*
> 
> 
> *Apparently it is not allowed here to contradict a Sponsor !!*
> ...


Your post was moderated cos you were spamming/showing off 6 of the repetitive photos of your A2P amp. Had you left your photos out your post wouldn't have been moderated.

If you wish to Invoke sympathy from the audience here you should at least be holistic & be truthful.

End of discussion about moderation.


----------



## JerseyD

Back to the subject....
 Can anyone compare and contrast the WA8 with the WA7 fireflies (aside from the battery power and portability). If one was to only use it at home, which would you go with and why? Thanks.


----------



## SDBiotek

jerseyd said:


> Back to the subject....
> Can anyone compare and contrast the WA8 with the WA7 fireflies (aside from the battery power and portability). If one was to only use it at home, which would you go with and why? Thanks.



I've only briefly tried a WA8 prototype, so I can't really compare similarities or differences in how each sounds. If you want to be able to move your headphone setup around the house, then maybe the WA8 is worth the cost. Otherwise, the WA7 is less expensive and offers more power, and possibly more ability to try out different tubes.


----------



## raypin

jerseyd said:


> Back to the subject....
> Can anyone compare and contrast the WA8 with the WA7 fireflies (aside from the battery power and portability). If one was to only use it at home, which would you go with and why? Thanks.


 
  
 mmmm....same same. It does not make sense (in desktop use scenario) if the WA7 performs at the same level or better than the WA8. But I suspect that the WA8 is the better performer, SQ-wise. But how much of a difference? In my case, I will be using the WA8 for on-the-go/transportable use with my big cans, while the excellent CDM will be for my iems/ciems/some headphones. Complementary/covering-my-bases thing and because I'm just a nutcase.


----------



## gr8soundz

http://www.tcvblog.com/#!An-evening-with-Jack-Woo/cjds/55e9231c0cf29a3653c09a41
  
 Blogger states:
*".....after trying the WA8, the WA7 fell short of my expectations, and really isn’t the way I would go now if I were to purchase a tube amplifier (GET THE WA8 GUYS!)."*
  
 Keep in mind the WA8 was still a prototype at the time (6 months ago) and I'm not sure if the WA7 was original or a prototype of the just announced 2nd gen.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/801921/2nd-generation-woo-audio-wa7-fireflies-amp-dac
  
 Looks like the 2nd gen WA7 now has same DAC chip (ES9018K2M) as the WA8 (old WA7 had a TI PCM5102A). WA8's battery and third tube may still make a big difference though.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

gr8soundz said:


> http://www.tcvblog.com/#!An-evening-with-Jack-Woo/cjds/55e9231c0cf29a3653c09a41
> 
> Blogger states:
> *".....after trying the WA8, the WA7 fell short of my expectations, and really isn’t the way I would go now if I were to purchase a tube amplifier (GET THE WA8 GUYS!)."*
> ...


 
  
 My opinion listening to the prototype after the WA7 was identical.  WA8 all the way...


----------



## gr8soundz

Has anyone heard both the WA8 and the ALO CDM? Any sound comparisons or impressions?
  
 Need to make a final decision on which one to get. CDM still in the running due to balanced out but not sure it'll make a big difference. Woo (and even Chord) make mostly SE stuff so must be a good reason.
  
 Will mostly be for home use so also considering iFi's Pro iCan and Retro 50.
  
 All are in same price range but I just can't get my head around balanced or SE and subminiature vs. regular tubes.
  
 Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SDBiotek

I've tried both briefly, but at different shows, not side by side, and only with my Noble K10 ciems. Both are very nice sounding units. Personally, balanced is nice, but not a must have for me. I have not seen anything definitive about tube rolling with the WA8, so the CDM may be a better option if that is a priority for you.
Edit: Did I mention that I ordered a WA8?


----------



## Stereolab42

Tried a WA8 today at Audio Vision SF... sounds really spectacular (both the DAC and amp modules were in use). Very tubey, but in a good way -- this is not one of those tube amps that can be mistaken for solid-state. It's a beautiful looking and feeling unit, but that's to be expected from Woo. It does run very hot, so I would not keep this in a backpack or other container while playing. Due to the heat, and the size/weight, it's not really practical for listening in your typical airplane/bus/train environment. It's more for keeping in your luggage and using after you arrive at your destination when traveling. (Plus it resembles a comic-book chemical weapon bomb a little too closely to be worth the bother of taking this on carry-on through airports with paranoid security like Dubai/Israel/France/etc.) I don't travel enough to justify this purchase, but for those who do it's strongly worth considering.


----------



## raypin

mmm......which is nicer looking? Black or Silver WA8?


----------



## SDBiotek

raypin said:


> mmm......which is nicer looking? Black or Silver WA8?



Gold is the best. Just kidding...personally I like all three finishes. I preordered a gold one.


----------



## raypin

mmm.....I briefly considered gold but I prefer black or silver. I'm leaning black. I'm just about ready to pre-order as well  as soon as the dealer confirms Fedex shipping rate to my country (no  Woo Audio dealer in the PH).


----------



## Stereolab42

sdbiotek said:


> Gold is the best. Just kidding...personally I like all three finishes. I preordered a gold one.


 
  
 The gold is absolutely spectacular in person. Goes with the tubes.


----------



## jazzgene

I wonder what the quality of the Lithium battery may be. How many charge cycles? Will I need to replace the battery every year like many laptops? And I am guessing, I would need to ship it back to Woo?


----------



## gr8soundz

Just read a post from CanJam SoCal saying that the WA8's tubes are not user replaceable:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/802161/canjam-socal-2016-impressions-thread-march-19-20-2016/75#post_12436389
  
 Is this true?
  
 If so, means no tube rolling and (worse) shipping back to Woo for new tubes (and probably battery too) when needed. How much will that cost?


----------



## SDBiotek

I wouldn't worry about needing to replace the tubes,since they will last a long time. If you're that worried about the battery, well, that is an issue with lots of portable devices. Maybe the ALO CDM would be better for you, if only because the batteries can be replaced by the user.


----------



## raypin

mmm......yeah, I hope that there's a workaround. User replaceable tubes and battery is included in my wish list whenever I consider a amp (or amp/dac). Tube-rolling would be a nice touch.


----------



## SDBiotek

Hopefully we'll know more soon directly from Woo regarding the tubes. Let's not jump to conclusions based on one user's comments from a show.
  
 From the WA8 product page: "User replaceable vacuum tubes kit available for purchase." I didn't find any listed yet, but since Woo isn't even directly shipping the amp yet, it's not surprising.
  
 With any portable/transportable electronic devices these days that minimize visible external signs of screws, user access to the internals will be limited. That is part of the price of making the outside look nice too.


----------



## gr8soundz

Note: I'm not doubting Woo Audio's engineering skills. Tube amps are all they do and I'm sure they considered all this stuff during the long design and testing phases.
  
 Woo's site shows 5000 to 9000 hours of tube life (not sure if submini life is different). So they may need replacement (especially if any damage occurs) more often than the battery. Not being able to roll them even in those instances is a negative. The vented glass "door" around the tubes appears (key word) to be removable. Why design the case that way if its not user serviceable?
  
 Only mentioned the battery since the WA8 runs off of it even when plugged in. The short battery life (<4hrs) could mean more frequent full cycles which will shorten it's life. Also, heat from the tubes and running non-stop Class A could add to that.
  
 Again, I have no doubt Woo thought of these questions long before any of us, but, at the WA8's current price, some of us need to know how they addressed these concerns.
  
 I may FINALLY be able to get an amp like this in a few weeks but it will be a one shot deal for me. Gotta make the best choice for me but options are adding up and sound quality (while king) is not the only factor. Just read about ALO's Continental V5 which may be the dac-less CDM some were asking for (doesn't appear to be dual tube though).


----------



## SDBiotek

Those are good points, and we're talking major bucks here, particularly for something transportable. It's a good thing that users with particular needs have quite a few options these days. Time will tell regarding how the battery and tubes hold up over a few years. Woo's site does mention that replacement tube kits will be available, though, so we shouldn't need to worry about tube replacement.


----------



## gr8soundz

Right, don't know how I missed that on the Woo page. Corrected my post above.
  
 Guess I got caught up in post from someone at the SoCal show who said otherwise. He's there in person afterall.


----------



## jamato8

gr8soundz said:


> Right, don't know how I missed that on the Woo page. Corrected my post above.
> 
> Guess I got caught up in post from someone at the SoCal show who said otherwise. He's there in person afterall.


 

 If the amp is plugged into an AC charging circuit, even if running from the battery, the battery isn't cycling so unless you charge and discharge all the time, the battery should last a long time. Also 8 thousand hours of tube life is a long time. The tubes aren't hard to replace. And yes, there is no reason you tube roll but these are limited on the number manufactures with most likely one or two manufactures of this tube. I have some of the tubes as I was going to make a miniature at one time but they were made to hold up well.


----------



## jazzgene

Heard back from Jack. High quality cells are used. Good for 500 full charge/discharge cycles. Must send back to Woo for battery replacement. I am going to get one.


----------



## SDBiotek

jazzgene said:


> Heard back from Jack. High quality cells are used. Good for 500 full charge/discharge cycles. Must send back to Woo for battery replacement. I am going to get one.



Thanks for following up on that, very kind of you!


----------



## zackzack

Battery powered amplifier. Why can't it come sooner? It's great that Woo Audio is paving the way for this. I hope, seriously hope, that Woo would bring this concept to their larger amplifier.


----------



## jamato8

zackzack said:


> Battery powered amplifier. Why can't it come sooner? It's great that Woo Audio is paving the way for this. I hope, seriously hope, that Woo would bring this concept to their larger amplifier.


 

 That would require a pretty large battery and a little different technology.


----------



## Stereolab42

jamato8 said:


> That would require a pretty large battery and a little different technology.


 
  
 Trying to imagine walking on a bus with a WA5 strapped to my back powered by a 30-pound battery. Nope, can't imagine it.


----------



## SDBiotek

Aww, just use some imagination. Surely you could find a cart or even rolling luggage that would fit everything.


----------



## raypin

mmm......what's the use of spending hundreds of dollars on gym membership when you cannot carry with you  a lousy kilogram of headfi goodness, my goodness!


----------



## Bitten by Bug

All three of the colors are nice in person. I was most taken with the gold. Sound is, as expected. wonderful. This is a very solid piece of work.  Don't know if I can post the same pix twice, but this snapshot of Jack that should give all a better visual for the unit size.  Not only did I fall in love with WA8, but the WA7 (mark ii) also is wonderful.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

WA8 Eclipse unboxed with optional leather case for $149 ea.
  

  
  


gr8soundz said:


> Just read a post from CanJam SoCal saying that the WA8's tubes are not user replaceable:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/802161/canjam-socal-2016-impressions-thread-march-19-20-2016/75#post_12436389
> 
> Is this true?
> ...


 

 We will have tube kits available in the near future. Right now, we are focused on getting WA8 into customers' hands.


----------



## Khragon

hifiguy528 said:


> WA8 Eclipse unboxed with optional leather case for $149 ea.


 
  
 Didn't know the WA8 box was that expensive?!?  I'll take the unbox copy and leather case for $149 please, in fact I'll take 2.


----------



## Koolpep

My review is up:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/wooaudio-wa8-eclipse/reviews/15733

Enjoy!


----------



## Stereolab42

koolpep said:


> My review is up:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/wooaudio-wa8-eclipse/reviews/15733
> 
> Enjoy!


 
  
 I hope that turn-off pop is either a defect with that one unit or something that has been/will be correctable in future WA8 units... pops of any kind are an immediate showstopper for me in audio equipment (and no existing Woo product I've tried has any).


----------



## gr8soundz

stereolab42 said:


> *I hope that turn-off pop is either a defect with that one unit or something that has been/will be correctable in future WA8 units*... pops of any kind are an immediate showstopper for me in audio equipment (and no existing Woo product I've tried has any).


 
  
 Its not:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/801369/woo-audio-wa8-review-head-fi-tv/150#post_12498485


----------



## Stereolab42

gr8soundz said:


> Its not:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/801369/woo-audio-wa8-review-head-fi-tv/150#post_12498485


 
  
 That's a shame, and unacceptable to me at least. It could be easily corrected with circuitry like that in any of Woo's other amps.


----------



## gr8soundz

stereolab42 said:


> That's a shame, and unacceptable to me at least. It could be easily corrected with circuitry like that in any of Woo's other amps.


 
  
 Agreed. $1800 is far too steep for a flaw like that to remain. I was willing to try and get one as an end-game setup (for a small desktop anyway) but can't ignore that one.


----------



## jlbrach

May I ask if one could use an astell Kern 120 with WA-8 or an iphone or ipad?i assume i could use my mojo with it?


----------



## raypin

mmm....afaik: ak player -> line out ic - > WA8 (line-in). With mojo, I think it is the same (line out/line in).
  
 The wait for my WA8 is killing me. Also, I hope the PC usb drivers for this is compatible with the Surface Book (Windows 10). It is a fail for me using either the Aurender Flow or the Alo Audio CDM, but both works with my other Windows 10 laptops. I'm not sure if this is particular to my Surface Book or all Surface Books but, as of now, I can only use the AK 240, AK 380 and the CEtrance Hi M8 (as usb DACs). No go for the CDM and Aurender Flow. Hopefully, this will not be an issue with the WA8.


----------



## gr8soundz

raypin said:


> mmm....afaik: ak player -> line out ic - > WA8 (line-in). With mojo, same thing. Line-out to line-in, but you can triple stack, if you like (iPhone or Android -> mojo -> WA8.  For digital/usb (type A to type B usb cable), it is either Windows or Mac OSx. No iOS or Android OTG support.
> 
> The wait for my WA8 is killing me. Also, I hope the PC usb drivers for this is compatible with the Surface Book (Windows 10). It is a fail for me using either the Aurender Flow or the Alo Audio CDM, but both works with my other Windows 10 laptops.


 
  
 Congrats on your WA8 order.
  
 Still waiting to make my one shot purchase of a tube amp but the headphone pop, battery life, and laptop psu are steering me away from the WA8.
  
 Can't pre-order the Alo CV5 yet so I'm looking at the Phatlab Phantasy: similar size/specs to WA8 but 8hrs batt life and usb recharging. No dac but a couple hundred less than WA8 (missed the cheaper pre-order window). Don't know much more beyond that yet.


----------



## raypin

mmm.....yup. iOS and Android compatible. I missed that in the Woo Audio website. Already edited my post. So, you need a CCK to usb type B for iOS and an OTG (with usb type B) for Android??????


----------



## HiFiGuy528

We view WA8 Eclipse as an ultra compact desktop tube amp with dac. Long battery life was not the design priority, the sound is. Every small amp/dac we've tested sounded small in comparison to our WA6 and WA7. If desktop-class performance is important to you, choose WA8.


----------



## Koolpep

stereolab42 said:


> I hope that turn-off pop is either a defect with that one unit or something that has been/will be correctable in future WA8 units... pops of any kind are an immediate showstopper for me in audio equipment (and no existing Woo product I've tried has any).




Forgot to update this thread: the pop disappeared after a few days of use. It disappeared completely. We had the WA8 (very same unit that 5 people confirmed the very loud pop) at a local meet up and - it's gone now. At the moment I have no access to other new WA8, so it could have been unit specific, anyhow, all that remains now is a brilliant sounding WA8... 

It was funny when one guy switched it off to change the tube mode and forgot to unplug his headphones - then realized it and mentioned the pop was gone. Everyone who experienced it before didn't believe it and tried it - very hesitantly and with hands on the headphone to yank it off - but it really disappeared. I just wish it would have been like that from the beginning. 

Cheers


----------



## Stereolab42

koolpep said:


> Forgot to update this thread: the pop disappeared after a few days of use. It disappeared completely. We had the WA8 (very same unit that 5 people confirmed the very loud pop) at a local meet up and - it's gone now. At the moment I have no access to other new WA8, so it could have been unit specific, anyhow, all that remains now is a brilliant sounding WA8...
> 
> It was funny when one guy switched it off to change the tube mode and forgot to unplug his headphones - then realized it and mentioned the pop was gone. Everyone who experienced it before didn't believe it and tried it - very hesitantly and with hands on the headphone to yank it off - but it really disappeared. I just wish it would have been like that from the beginning.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 Excellent news. Might have just been tubes needing burn-in.


----------



## bmichels

Has someone already published a comparaison with the Alo Audio CDM ?


----------



## Dickies

hifiguy528 said:


> Every small amp/dac we've tested sounded small in comparison to our WA6 and WA7. If desktop-class performance is important to you, choose WA8.


 
  
 Would you say the WA8 sounds 'smaller' than the WA7?


----------



## gr8soundz

I've read a few post/impressions saying the WA8 sounded better than the WA7.


----------



## raypin

Mmmm....damn! Just got word from the Singapore dealer: another 3 weeks of delay for my pre-ordered WA8. Not too happy with this.


----------



## SDBiotek

That's too bad, Raypin, but hopefully it will arrive sooner than expected. I just received a tracking number from Woo for my order. Hopefully I'll be over my cold before my WA8 is delivered.


----------



## HandBanana

sdbiotek said:


> That's too bad, Raypin, but hopefully it will arrive sooner than expected. I just received a tracking number from Woo for my order. Hopefully I'll be over my cold before my WA8 is delivered.


 
 When did you place your preorder? I ordered back on March 21st and am still waiting for my tracking number.


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....in my case, I pre-ordered way back in March and sent full payment to the Singapore dealer before the end of the pre-order phase. Anybody in Asia received theirs yet?


----------



## SDBiotek

handbanana said:


> When did you place your preorder? I ordered back on March 21st and am still waiting for my tracking number.



I ordered mine March 13.


----------



## SDBiotek

Just received mine this afternoon. So far it sounds very nice driving my Noble Savants.


----------



## raypin

mmm.......where the heck is my WA8?!!! Getting impatient......


----------



## amham

See:
  
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/801369/woo-audio-wa8-review-head-fi-tv/195
  
 for first impressions of my just received WA8


----------



## havagr8da

sdbiotek said:


> Just received mine this afternoon. So far it sounds very nice driving my Noble Savants.


 
 Congrats Glad to hear they are being shipped. I haven't seen much buzz about people getting them yet. Enjoy!


----------



## Chillzone21

Are they small tubes in the glass window, lol. Portble tube amp, cool.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

See this post if you have the new USB-C MacBook.
  
post #220


----------



## raypin

Mmm.........
  
_" We are reaching out because you have a WA8 Eclipse order in the queue for production. We received our shipment of milled aluminum chassis today. Unfortunately, this batch does not meet our quality standards so we are rejecting the entire batch. This is certainly disappointing and unexpected. _
 
_WA8 Eclipse is our pride and joy. We have no choice but to delay your order because we would not ship a product that does not meet our high standard of quality assurance. We’ll be in touch again soon when your order is ready to ship. "_
 
  
 ​I hope they ship my pre-ordered unit before the end of 2017.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I received my unit today. The HD800 certainly sounds impressive


----------



## Bitten by Bug

raypin said:


> Mmm.........
> 
> _" We are reaching out because you have a WA8 Eclipse order in the queue for production. We received our shipment of milled aluminum chassis today. Unfortunately, this batch does not meet our quality standards so we are rejecting the entire batch. This is certainly disappointing and unexpected. _
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow.  Sorry to hear that the chassis were bad.  I also received notice this week of the same sort but for three head phone stands that were on back order.  While the additional wait is a disappointment,  I am quite pleased that Woo takes great pride in its products and does not deliver substandard items.
  
 I did have the opportunity to listen to WA8 at SoCal CanJam and they are special.  So hang in there, these are superb amps.,..


----------



## HiFiGuy528

raypin said:


> Mmm.........
> 
> _" We are reaching out because you have a WA8 Eclipse order in the queue for production. We received our shipment of milled aluminum chassis today. Unfortunately, this batch does not meet our quality standards so we are rejecting the entire batch. This is certainly disappointing and unexpected. _
> 
> ...


 
  
 This hiccup pushed us back approx. 3 weeks. We're working with a second vendor to _hopefully_ avoid this from happening again.


----------



## danielleesq

hifiguy528 said:


> This hiccup pushed us back approx. 3 weeks. We're working with a second vendor to _hopefully_ avoid this from happening again.




Does the June date shown on the website take this delay into account or should new orders expect to be shipped in July?


----------



## havagr8da

Well I was a little reluctant to post this due to the fact that many are still waiting on the Woo Audio WA 8 to arrive. But I could not resist. I have received mine today and it is not to boast, only to say "You are going to be so so pleased when yours arrives."
 I had the WA 8 delivered to my work address and when it came I immediately hooked it up to my MacBook Pro via USB, plugged in HD 600 headphones and opened Audirvanna Plus. This is the one word impression I sent to Mike at Woo Audio along with my gratitude and satisfaction with Woo Audio, "WOW!!!" I am so happy for Woo Audio for producing such "Hit it right out of the park products" this Amp/Dac is going to be at the very top of my go to list. So, what does it sound like? To me the best comparison I could make is Vinyl with no scratches, hiss, or pops. For all those who are still waiting, you are in good hands. Woo Audio is at the top of the audio profession. You will be amazed.


----------



## danielleesq

Just ordered one. Upgrading from an o2+odac. The wait is going to be miserable. I'm glad you're happy with yours! Makes me feel even better about my decision.


----------



## Koolpep

danielleesq said:


> Just ordered one. Upgrading from an o2+odac. The wait is going to be miserable. I'm glad you're happy with yours! Makes me feel even better about my decision.


 

 Congratulations - great choice!
  
 I am sure you will enjoy this little beast. I miss my review unit dearly....


----------



## havagr8da

danielleesq said:


> Just ordered one. Upgrading from an o2+odac. The wait is going to be miserable. I'm glad you're happy with yours! Makes me feel even better about my decision.


 
 Congrats, I am sure you will be very pleased. Koolpep asked the question "Woo Audio WA-8 - All you ever need?" in a review of the WA 8 Eclipse and it got me thinking. If I had to make a choice of one piece of gear I could not do without it would be the WA 8 Eclipse. I am very aware of just a new toy syndrome and believe me when I say that I have given that full consideration and still I have no hesitation at all in saying the WA 8 is something special. A superb example of Woo Audio delivering the best product they can.


----------



## danielleesq

That's fantastic! May I ask which headphones you're powering with it?


----------



## havagr8da

danielleesq,
  
 Senn HD 600 - ATH ES 10 - Grado RS 1 are the headphones I have used so far all are just amazing. IEMs I have used are Dunu 2000j these blew me away, just opened wide up with this amp, GR 07 were fantastic too, Miles Davis Trumpets I could listen to these all day and just sip bourbon with a big smile the whole time.


----------



## skootb

WA8 or Hugo? with Noble K10s...


----------



## danielleesq

havagr8da said:


> danielleesq,
> 
> Senn HD 600 - ATH ES 10 - Grado RS 1 are the headphones I have used so far all are just amazing. IEMs I have used are Dunu 2000j these blew me away, just opened wide up with this amp, GR 07 were fantastic too, Miles Davis Trumpets I could listen to these all day and just sip bourbon with a big smile the whole time.




Thank you for sharing. I've been looking into IEMs so this is fantastic news.


----------



## Jimmy6

I listened to both today and have to say it sounds better on the hugo. 

A bit too bassy and warm on the WA8.

Using the HD800S however, the WA8 sounds more musical with deeper bass slam. Combined (Hugo with the WA8) is something special.

There were a few issues though. Whenever the switch is used to change between 2 and 3 tubes, sound only comes out of one ear. It takes a while for sound to become balanced out to both ears. Don't know why this is the case. 

The second issue is changing the 2 or 3 tubes switch results in a large popping sound! Sounds like the drivers were just blown which left me with a bit of tinnitus for a few seconds. Dangerous stuff. Learnt my lesson to always disconnect the headphones when I fiddle with the switches. a mild problem but huge inconvenience. (And anxiety about damaging your headphones)

Hope these issues are limited only to early batch production units and they iron out the gremlins in the later batch. 

Still, thinking of putting money down on the WA8.





skootb said:


> WA8 or Hugo? with Noble K10s...


----------



## uelover

jimmy6 said:


> I listened to both today and have to say it sounds better on the hugo.
> 
> A bit too bassy and warm on the WA8.
> 
> ...


 

 Didn't you know that you have to switch WA8 off before changing from 2 tubes to 3 (and vice versa)?
  
 You may end up damaging the demo unit.


----------



## Ultrainferno

^ ^
  
 And it's best as well to plug in after you turn it on, and to unplug before you turn it off.
 That's unless you feel like hearing pops


----------



## brams

jimmy6 said:


> I listened to both today and have to say it sounds better on the hugo.
> 
> A bit too bassy and warm on the WA8.
> 
> ...




Funny, but with the k10ua I prefer the WA8 to the Mojo. I have never tried the Hugo, but thought the Mojo sound signature was supposed to be similar to the Hugo.

My understanding after reading the threads is that the k10ua has a slightly different signature than the k10 despite using the same drivers (little less warm and a bit brighter on top). That may partially explain the difference in our impressions beyond any differences in listening preferences and any performance differences between the Hugo and Mojo. Even so I initially found my k10au with both the Mojo and QP1R to be on the border of being too warm until I found the proper tips for me. I also use the k10ua with a Norne Audio Therium cable that balances things out nicely. With that combination and using the QP1R line out as a source the k10au with the WA8 is pretty magical and in my opinion betters the k10au straight out of my QP1R or Mojo. I hear more sub bass, better bass definition and a bit more treble extension with the WA8. Best is that the magical k10/k10ua midrange remains untouched.

The Mojo with the k10au is definitely a good combination though!

I think Woo Audio mentions somewhere in one of the threads that you should turn off the WA8 before switching between 2 and 3 tubes. Also the switching noise on the on/off switch apparently disapppears after some use although I still do get a bit of a pop with my unit.


----------



## Jimmy6

Nope. Didn't know I had to switch off between the changing of tubes switch. TBH I'm more concerned about the damage to my headphones!! (And my ears) They really should have a warning sticker about the demounting of the headphones before switching. 

That's what demo units are for right? 

My reason still stands. PITA to have to unplug and plug.

I do know however that it's always a good idea to wait for the unit to turn on before plugging in my headphones. 



uelover said:


> Didn't you know that you have to switch WA8 off before changing from 2 tubes to 3 (and vice versa)?
> 
> You may end up damaging the demo unit.







ultrainferno said:


> ^ ^
> 
> And it's best as well to plug in after you turn it on, and to unplug before you turn it off.
> That's unless you feel like hearing pops


----------



## Jimmy6

I actually got to compare my custom k10s to the k10UA and did find a significant difference in sound, preferring the custom sound. The k10ua did feel flatter which is how you described it being more neutral.

I've compared both the mojo and hugo and found the mojo warmer sounding which would technically be better matched for the K10UA. I ended up picking the hugo despite having greater noise with iems over the mojo, as it was more open and transparent to me. 

I didn't get time to try my 1964 V6 stage with the WA8 but I'd imagine it would sound better than the k10s as its more neutral sounding.

What colour did you get?

I'm thinking black would he best because the contrast with the tube glow would look neat. Though scratches would show up more..



brams said:


> Funny, but with the k10ua I prefer the WA8 to the Mojo. I have never tried the Hugo, but thought the Mojo sound signature was supposed to be similar to the Hugo.
> 
> My understanding after reading the threads is that the k10ua has a slightly different signature than the k10 despite using the same drivers (little less warm and a bit brighter on top). That may partially explain the difference in our impressions beyond any differences in listening preferences and any performance differences between the Hugo and Mojo. Even so I initially found my k10au with both the Mojo and QP1R to be on the border of being too warm until I found the proper tips for me. I also use the k10ua with a Norne Audio Therium cable that balances things out nicely. With that combination and using the QP1R line out as a source the k10au with the WA8 is pretty magical and in my opinion betters the k10au straight out of my QP1R or Mojo. I hear more sub bass, better bass definition and a bit more treble extension with the WA8. Best is that the magical k10/k10ua midrange remains untouched.
> 
> ...


----------



## brams

jimmy6 said:


> I actually got to compare my custom k10s to the k10UA and did find a significant difference in sound, preferring the custom sound. The k10ua did feel flatter which is how you described it being more neutral.
> 
> I've compared both the mojo and hugo and found the mojo warmer sounding which would technically be better matched for the K10UA. I ended up picking the hugo despite having greater noise with iems over the mojo, as it was more open and transparent to me.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reputation!

Great to hear that you were able to compare the k10 directly with the k10ua and confirm the difference in signature. It can be tough reading between the lines of impressions to draw conclusions

I definitely prefer a more neutral sound signature (still use my ER4S quite a bit) and can therefore appreciate your impression of the WA8 with the k10. Makes perfect sense. Sounds like you might enjoy the new Campfire Audio Andromeda then. It is an iem I would love to hear.

I got the silver unit because it matches the colour of my QP1R and I like that "carved from metal" look. It looks great in all three finishes though so you really can't go wrong.


----------



## amham

jimmy6 said:


> I listened to both today and have to say it sounds better on the hugo.
> 
> A bit too bassy and warm on the WA8.
> 
> ...


 
 I must agree, the combination of the 800S and the WA8 is absolutely my favorite pairing of many of my possible combinations.  The added bass is exactly what the 800S needs.  With the Hugo the WA8 also shines but a bit leaner...but still "world class" and affords more pairing options.  I could not be happier with the WA8 with the exception of the relatively short battery life...but this is not the design goal, just a nice addition.


----------



## Jimmy6

I absolutely agree with you about the Hugo and WA8 combination. On some tracks it can sound a bit thin but on others it works well. I've tried the hugo with numerous amps and with the WA8 it doesn't offend much as the other amps.

I was actually quiet surprised by using just the Fiio X7 by itself as a source to the WA8 sounded pretty darn good, and I wouldn't feel at a loss if I didn't use the DAC of the Hugo.

I was a bit disappointed by the DAC of the WA8, as in it didn't floor me, and I found using the line out was slightly better or equal in comparison.

I'm actually in the rare camp where 4hrs battery is enough for me as I don't listen for longer than 2hr sessions and it's no issue for me to recharge it with all the other portable stuff I have to do anyways 

Waiting for that magical day that will hopefully happen in my lifetime where portables can last longer than 24hrs 



amham said:


> I must agree, the combination of the 800S and the WA8 is absolutely my favorite pairing of many of my possible combinations.  The added bass is exactly what the 800S needs.  With the Hugo the WA8 also shines but a bit leaner...but still "world class" and affords more pairing options.  I could not be happier with the WA8 with the exception of the relatively short battery life...but this is not the design goal, just a nice addition.


----------



## Jimmy6

Deposit down. Now the waiting game begins.


----------



## innocentblood

jimmy6 said:


> Deposit down. Now the waiting game begins.


 

 Me too


----------



## raypin

Mmmm...just got word from dealer: they've got stock! Mine, pre-ordered 200 years, 11 months, 4 days, 3 hours, 2 minutes, 5 seconds  ago, will hopefully ship today.


----------



## danielleesq

raypin said:


> Mmmm...just got word from dealer: they've got stock! Mine, pre-ordered 200 years, 11 months, 4 days, 3 hours, 2 minutes, 5 seconds  ago, will hopefully ship today.




Congrats!! The wait has been miserable.


----------



## raypin

Mmm......and a big surprise awaits me once I open the box. Will reveal soon. Lol!


----------



## Bitten by Bug

raypin said:


> Mmm......and a big surprise awaits me once I open the box. Will reveal soon. Lol!


 

 Glad you see the light at the end of the tunnel.  Please enjoy!


----------



## Jimmy6

How is it??

What colour did you pick?



raypin said:


> Mmm......and a big surprise awaits me once I open the box. Will reveal soon. Lol!


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....still counting days for the shipment from the Singapore dealer to here. Black. I was informed by the dealer that they received a partial shipment of WA8s. Next shipment will be in two weeks.


----------



## innocentblood

perhaps if i'm lucky, i'll get mine in 2 weeks too


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Does anyone have theirs?  Does anyone carry theirs with them? I'm looking to purchase end of this year, beginning of next for my Birthday/Christmas present. I would like to get a nice Pelican style case to carry this and my headphones (currently the Audeze EL8, but upgrading to LCD-X or LCD-3). Thoughts?


----------



## raypin

Mmm....I plan to carry it.........as a transpotable amp/dac. I do not foresee any inconvenience given that I am used to transporting the chord tt and headphones in my camera backpack (roomy, reconfigurable divisions) to anywhere I go when the spirit moves me. Small price to pay for headfi nirvana.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

waytoocrazy said:


> Does anyone have theirs?  Does anyone carry theirs with them? I'm looking to purchase end of this year, beginning of next for my Birthday/Christmas present. I would like to get a nice Pelican style case to carry this and my headphones (currently the Audeze EL8, but upgrading to LCD-X or LCD-3). Thoughts?


 
  
 I think I saw in a video somewhere, that a Pelican case is included...
  
 edit - I saw it here at the 10:08 mark.  And a quite glowing review.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

buttuglyjeff said:


> I think I saw in a video somewhere, that a Pelican case is included...
> 
> edit - I saw it here at the 10:08 mark.  And a quite glowing review.


 
 Yes, but I was looking to do one that will house the WA8 and 1-2 full size headphones. It is for when I travel with the entire rig. I'm hoping to eventually get meets together in my area, and I would like to travel with this rig.


----------



## gr8soundz

waytoocrazy said:


> Yes, but I was looking to do one that will house the WA8 and 1-2 full size headphones. It is for when I travel with the entire rig. I'm hoping to eventually get meets together in my area, and I would like to travel with this rig.


 
  
 Check this post:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/801369/woo-audio-wa8-review-head-fi-tv/210#post_12563926


----------



## WayTooCrazy

gr8soundz said:


> Check this post:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/801369/woo-audio-wa8-review-head-fi-tv/210#post_12563926


 

 Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## raypin

mmm........my long-awaited WA8 is on its way. Courier tracking shows it is now at Changi International at 10:47 PM. Two more days and my newest baby will be here. Hopefully, it doesn't get held up at Customs here for long.


----------



## danielleesq

Anybody who purchased directly from Woo getting shipping notifications yet?


----------



## raypin

mmm....pre-ordered the Black WA8 ages ago...........waiting waiting.......it is finally here!
  
  

  
 Mmmm.....surprise!! Somewhere along the way black turned into gold! SurPRIZE!
  

  
 Mmmmm.....gorgeous amp! Gorgeous, glorious tube sound! It is love at first hear!


----------



## gr8soundz

Nice!
  
 I assume they didn't charge you extra for the gold? Perhaps to make up for the delay.......


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....no extra charge. I was given the option to wait another 2 weeks or so for the black unit. Ah.....No, nyet, nein.......send send now now!


----------



## gr8soundz

raypin said:


> Mmm.....no extra charge. I was given the option to wait another 2 weeks or so for the black unit. Ah.....No, nyet, nein.......send send now now!


 
  
 Can't wait to read your impressions of it versus the CDM.


----------



## raypin

Mmm........love, love, love the fit and finish of the WA8 Eclipse. Really top-notch quality. I really like edges that's been shaved smooth. So pleasant to touch unlike the sharp edges of the CDM. One thing though: on the next iteration of the Eclipse, please reposition the line-in port  to the bottom instead of the top of the chassis. Many of us have short interconnects and the Eclipse is meant to be used in an upright position and in conjunction with DAPs.  So, now I have to lay it on its side (glass side up) to make use of my DAP interconnects. It gets hot, hot, hot (3-tube mode) but still tolerable to the touch. it is heavy but no big deal. I don't mind carrying it for on the go listening.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

So, the HD800S and WA8 is a good pairing? I'm looking to upgrade to either the HD800S or LCD-X to go with my WA8.

Then again, I wonder how the EL-8 open pairs until I upgrade?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

waytoocrazy said:


> So, the HD800S and WA8 is a good pairing? I'm looking to upgrade to either the HD800S or LCD-X to go with my WA8.
> 
> Then again, I wonder how the EL-8 open pairs until I upgrade?


 
  
 May I suggest considering the Beyer T1, if you can give the pair a listen.  The WA8 in prototype, made that headphone sound better then I have ever heard it before or since...


----------



## raypin

Mmmm....will go through my small collection of headphones, using the Eclipse WA 8, in the next couple of weeks. Audeze EL 8 open (I'm using the Norne Solv X cable which I can recommend for use with the EL 8) does not need any amp. It sounds just fine straight from any DAP.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

raypin said:


> Mmmm....will go through my small collection of headphones, using the Eclipse WA 8, in the next couple of weeks. Audeze EL 8 open (I'm using the Norne Solv X cable which I can recommend for use with the EL 8) does not need any amp. It sounds just fine straight from any DAP.




Alas, I am DAPless. I do have a Galaxy Note 3 though.


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....WA8 + HD 800 S (using Heimdall 2 cable and AK 380 cu via Crystal Cable interconnect) is very, very good. I never thought the cold, clinical, analytical HD 800 S can also sound so musical and engaging. I've gone through some slow tracks (mostly vocals) that I am very familiar with. Wow.....I am impressed.
  
  
 Battery life: 3 hours 5 minutes, flacs, 3-tube mode, volume fixed at 6/10, usb connected to laptop (dac and amp activated). Tomorrow, I'll use the Eclipse in 2-tube mode.


----------



## JerseyD

buttuglyjeff said:


> May I suggest considering the Beyer T1, if you can give the pair a listen.  The WA8 in prototype, made that headphone sound better then I have ever heard it before or since...


 
  
  


waytoocrazy said:


> So, the HD800S and WA8 is a good pairing? I'm looking to upgrade to either the HD800S or LCD-X to go with my WA8.
> 
> Then again, I wonder how the EL-8 open pairs until I upgrade?


 

 Best course of action is to listen to your WA8 with all the contenders on your list, to which I would definetely add the MrSpeakers Ether. (HD800s - LCD-X - T1.2 - Ether shootout sounds like an awesome Saturday afternoon to me!)


----------



## Jimmy6

I wonder if battery life would be better if the DAC wasn't used? 

3hrs doesn't seem long enough 



raypin said:


> Mmm.....WA8 + HD 800 S (using Heimdall 2 cable and AK 380 cu via Crystal Cable interconnect) is very, very good. I never thought the cold, clinical, analytical HD 800 S can also sound so musical and engaging. I've gone through some slow tracks (mostly vocals) that I am very familiar with. Wow.....I am impressed.
> 
> 
> Battery life: 3 hours 5 minutes, flacs, 3-tube mode, volume fixed at 6/10, usb connected to laptop (dac and amp activated). Tomorrow, I'll use the Eclipse in 2-tube mode.


----------



## raypin

buttuglyjeff said:


> May I suggest considering the Beyer T1, if you can give the pair a listen.  The WA8 in prototype, made that headphone sound better then I have ever heard it before or since...


 
 Mmm......yup, with the Beyerdynamic T1 (2. Generation) sounds very good using the Eclipse WA8. One thing I've noticed that stands out about the WA8 (with the HE 1000, HD 800 S and the T1.2), vocals are airy. Very pleasant to listen to and a  plus for a mid-centric guy like me.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

wow, Lieven's review is very tempting (CDM owner myself)...

 http://www.headfonia.com/review-woo-audio-wa8-eclipse-new-transportable-king
  
 What do you think?


----------



## bmichels

Still only 3 to 4 hours tuning time ! 

Few month ago I read that Woo was delaying the release of the WA8 to take the time to improve runing time and that they expected to reach +5 hours at least ! 

So they could not improve it or is it still a preliminary version that was tested ? -4 hours is really very short !


----------



## WayTooCrazy

bmichels said:


> Still only 3 to 4 hours tuning time !
> 
> Few month ago I read that Woo was delaying the release of the WA8 to take the time to improve runing time and that they expected to reach +5 hours at least !
> 
> So they could not improve it or is it still a preliminary version that was tested ? -4 hours is really very short !


 

 I only see that as a problem if I take were to go somewhere that doesn't have a plug nearby. It is a Transportable. I don't sit for more than 2 hours at a time listening anyway, I get restless.I take breaks. I don't see it as a large issue. If I were going away camping or taking a long flight, I'd just use a DAP (after I get one) or something else until I can use my "Transportable".  I think the issue of the battery isn't as important for me.


----------



## uelover

bmichels said:


> Still only 3 to 4 hours tuning time !
> 
> Few month ago I read that Woo was delaying the release of the WA8 to take the time to improve runing time and that they expected to reach +5 hours at least !
> 
> So they could not improve it or is it still a preliminary version that was tested ? -4 hours is really very short !


 
  

 Given the size, weight and heat generated from this amp, it is clear that it is meant to be transportable rather than for use on the go.

 Compared to most other transportable equipment that requires a wall power socket at all times to get started (e.g. Cavalli Liquid Carbon), the internal battery in the WA8 (although only 4 hours) is already better off to start with in the sense that we need not be limited to the availability of a nearby power socket and it is more "transportable" than other transportable setup. We also get a cleaner power supply from the internal battery.

 If battery life is truly a concern, then the Chord Hugo or even the Concero HP that could be powered off the laptop might be a more suitable choice.

 As a complete all-in-one solution (size, aesthetic, quality of internal DAC, quality of internal AMP, tubes, build quality, sound quality, ability to drive almost anything ranging from the most sensitive IEMs to hard to drive headphones), I really think the WA8 is a winner. I really could not identify any compromise made anywhere except for the 4 hours battery life.

 In terms of headphone synergy, it is a match made in heaven with HD800S. I'm very inclined to set up a dedicated transportable setup with the WA8 and HD800S at the moment.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

uelover said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gifIn terms of headphone synergy, it is a match made in heaven with HD800S. I'm very inclined to set up a dedicated transportable setup with the WA8 and HD800S at the moment.


 
 That is the direction I'm heading towards as well.


----------



## DoktorMabuse

Received mine yesterday and my first 24 hours have been absolutely transcendent.  Cannot believe how wonderful this amp sounds.
 Agree with the previous posts that this is not meant to be an amp you would take to play "on the go", it simply is too heavy and warm to make sense for that.  The opportunity to take it from my desktop area to a favourite chair in the house or to work is definitely a primary pleasing factor though!
 Everything about this unit screams quality and performance.
 My MacPro desktop running RoonLabs into the WA8eclipse and on into my Audeze LCD-X is aural euphoria.  I have been listening for near 8 hours today and cannot believe the experience.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

doktormabuse said:


> My MacPro desktop running RoonLabs into the WA8eclipse and on into my Audeze LCD-X is aural euphoria.  I have been listening for near 8 hours today and cannot believe the experience.


 
 What were you using prior to the WA8 to amp the LCD-X?


----------



## raypin

mmm....I agree that the battery life is far too short. So, my routine is: @home or @office, I use the supplied wallwart. In between appointments, my WA8 gets recharged using a power inverter that's plugged into the car's cigarette lighter. That leaves me with a 100% recharged WA8 for off-grid listening (although technically, the WA8 is designed for off-grid even if it is plugged in). The only gap is when I have to fly.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Headfonia reviewed WA8 against other small amps. Check it out.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

bmichels said:


> Still only 3 to 4 hours tuning time !
> 
> Few month ago I read that Woo was delaying the release of the WA8 to take the time to improve runing time and that they expected to reach +5 hours at least !
> 
> So they could not improve it or is it still a preliminary version that was tested ? -4 hours is really very short !


 
  
 Performance/the sound was our priority. Big and powerful sound needs current to deliver and that draws power. We rather have 4 hrs. of incredible music listening experience than 5 hours of compromised performance. 
  
 You can use WA8 while charging if 4 hours of continuous playback is not enough. The amp/DAC runs off the battery so the sound is not effected while charging.
  
 We are shipping to customers who ordered early on so I'll let them speak for WA8's performance.


----------



## raypin

mmm......thanks for confirming that we can use the WA8 even if it on AC. The manual says to unplug as soon as the battery is recharged. I am assuming that the battery will not be degraded even if the unit is plugged while in operation.
  
 More real-life battery test: With 3-tubes, it is 3 hours 5 minutes. With 2-tubes in operation, it is 3 hours 15 minutes. Since 3-tubes is better-sounding, I see no advantage in using the 2-tube mode unless you are using in-ears or small headphones. For full-size headphones, it should be (at least for me) 3-tubes,  all the way.


----------



## DoktorMabuse

waytoocrazy said:


> What were you using prior to the WA8 to amp the LCD-X?


 

 Prior I was using the Cypher Labs Piccolo amp which is a really portable option and certainly drove the LCD-X fine on the go but obviously the WA8 is in a completely different category.  As for desktop listening I was using my Apogee Duet which is music studio gear.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

raypin said:


> mmm......thanks for confirming that we can use the WA8 even if it on AC. The manual says to unplug as soon as the battery is recharged. I am assuming that the battery will not be degraded even if the unit is plugged while in operation.
> 
> More real-life battery test: With 3-tubes, it is 3 hours 5 minutes. With 2-tubes in operation, it is 3 hours 15 minutes. Since 3-tubes is better-sounding, I see no advantage in using the 2-tube mode unless you are using in-ears or small headphones. For full-size headphones, it should be (at least for me) 3-tubes,  all the way.


 
  
 Electrons in the battery should flow, cycling will help with the overall health of the battery. Leaving it plugged at all time does not allow the juices to flow. 
  
 3 tube doesn't always sound better. It depends on the headphone. We recommend to experiment to see which setting sounds best on each headphone in your collection.


----------



## bmichels

May be a *Microsoft Surface PRO ( the 1 To version) with ROON* may be a wonderfull source for the WA8 ? Anyone tried something similar ?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

12" MacBook with 512gb SSD storage and USB-C


----------



## bmichels

hifiguy528 said:


> 12" MacBook with 512gb SSD storage and USB-C




Nice set-up ! What player is used ? ROON ?


----------



## gr8soundz

I see, you went for the gold (everything).


----------



## Dickies

gr8soundz said:


> I see, you went for the gold (everything).


 

 it starts out with audio gear, before you know it we'll hear he's kidnapped Austin Powers's father or 'farger'


----------



## WayTooCrazy

hifiguy528 said:


> 12" MacBook with 512gb SSD storage and USB-C


 
 Do you like Apple products?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

unboxing video in 4K.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

How long before Woo sells similar stands to these in matching anodized aluminum? It would be for the paranoid people like myself who don't want to worry about the amp toppling (I have kids and pets who run around and bump into things).


----------



## Ultrainferno

waytoocrazy said:


> How long before Woo sells similar stands to these in matching anodized aluminum? It would be for the paranoid people like myself who don't want to worry about the amp toppling (I have kids and pets who run around and bump into things).


 
  
 My cats seems to get attracted more by the Hugo than the WA8, for some reason they're leaving the Eclipse alone


----------



## raypin

Mmmm...for me, no need for stands. It is more convenient (to accomodate very short interconnects) and less accident-prone to lay it down on its side. To avoid scratching, I attached 4 removable 3M rubber bumps at the other side (now the bottom), which is actually ugly to look at (shows screws, warranty sticker, serial number). I actually prefer to use it this way rather than the upright position.
  
 Just found another very good pairing with the Eclipse: the Fostex TH 900.  It sounds incredible. In sum, it is TH 900, enhanced. The yummy  bass is what you buy the TH 900 for. It is still there. The Eclipse enhances the mid-range, from recessed to more forward and airy and the treble better controlled. If  are a fan of the TH 900, warts and all, the Eclipse combo is a must-listen (in 3 tube mode, volume pot at 4/10 for my normal listening volume vs. 6/10 for the harder to drive HD 800/800 S).  So that makes two, with the 800 S. Common denominator of the two with the WA 8: BIG sound.


----------



## Jimmy6

Should be getting my WA8 tomorrow. Was close to changing it to the gold after seeing how it looked in the unboxing but stuck to my guns with the black.


----------



## raypin

Mmmm......black was my order  but received the gold. I'm not a fan of gold color but, in this case, it looks really nice. It grew on me.  Prepare to be astonished.


----------



## bmichels

Do





raypin said:


> Mmmm......black was my order  but received the gold. I'm not a fan of gold color but, in this case, it looks really nice. It grew on me.  Prepare to be astonished.


 

*Do you have a HUGO or MOJO to compare to the WA8 ?* 

Indeed, I owe myself HUGO & MOJO and wonder if the WA8 will bring me SQ upgrade or if I should stick to the CHORD's products ( or look at the ALO CDM instead). 

I use Th900 & HE-X and soon SHURE KSE1500 in ear. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ultrainferno

bmichels said:


> Do
> 
> 
> *Do you have a HUGO or MOJO to compare to the WA8 ?*
> ...


 
  
 Where in Be are you, if you can make it to Brussels, I can let you audition the WA8 yourself with your own gear


----------



## WayneWoondirts

bmichels said:


> Do
> 
> 
> *Do you have a HUGO or MOJO to compare to the WA8 ?*
> ...


 
 have you read the review on headfonia.com? Lieven compares WA8 to both Hugo and CDM
@Ultrainferno is a great guy, I'm sure he will also answer your questions if you have any...


----------



## bmichels

waynewoondirts said:


> have you read the review on headfonia.com? Lieven compares WA8 to both Hugo and CDM
> @Ultrainferno
> is a great guy, I'm sure he will also answer your questions if you have any...


Yes I read headphonia but other feedback are welcome. We do not all have the same ears...


----------



## WayneWoondirts

bmichels said:


> Yes I read headphonia but other feedback are welcome. We do not all have the same ears...


 
 true.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I know you're not the biggest HFN fan but my auditioning offer still stands


----------



## bmichels

ultrainferno said:


> I know you're not the biggest HFN fan but my auditioning offer still stands




Being in Brugge, I welcome your offer to come to Bruxelles to hear the WA8 . Thanks a lot. Can you PM me your phone # ?


----------



## Ultrainferno

bmichels said:


> Being in Brugge, I welcome your offer to come to Bruxelles to hear the WA8 . Thanks a lot. Can you PM me your phone # ?


 
  
 I'll be in touch later today by PM


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....@bmichels ......used to have a black chord hugo but I expelled it from my house and welcomed the chord tt. I was able to audition the mojo here in manila the day before the global launch at the Shard London. I'm not a fan. So I am not comfortable doing a comparison.


----------



## bmichels

T





ultrainferno said:


> I'll be in touch later today by PM




Thanks. Only problem, my portable source is only optical-out (A&K) while tje WA8 only accept USB digital in. So I Will need to use your digital source il I can bring my music files on a USB drive.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

NEW Focal headphones pairs exceptionally well with WA8.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Those look nice.


----------



## raypin

Mmm....eureka ! i found my third really good  pairing with the WA8. It reminds me why the HE 1000 is a special headphone. Shawn, my attack sheep, is currently enjoying David Benoit.


----------



## bmichels

Tha





raypin said:


> Mmm....eureka ! i found my third really good  pairing with the WA8. It reminds me why the HE 1000 is a special headphone. Shawn, my attack sheep, is currently enjoying David Benoit.




Thanks for all those infos. It looks like with a TH900 and a HE-X I am a good candidate for the WA8 

I se you also owe HUGO TT, so please Could you tell us how *SQ wise the TT & WA8 compare.* Is the " much more expensive TT" really better than the WA8 ? I will be VERY interested by your comparaison. 

( owning à HUGO, I tried the TT several time and could not justify buying the TT. The SQ upgrade was too small for me ! )

PS: Is the Tablet on the picture your "source" ? Is It microsoft surface pro ? What player software do you use ? ROON ?


----------



## raypin

Mmm....I'll compare it later (wa8 and chord tt) but, outright, the TT has some important advantages that makes it truly versatile: more input and output connectivity than the WA8 including aptX bluetooth, option to connect to a balanced amplifier, multiple headphones listening (up to 3 at a time),  much longer battery life, can be used as a preamp for stereo listening, supports playback up to 32-bit 384 Mhz., etc.
  
 Yes, I am using the Surface Pro 3 (pictured) and the Surface Book as source and Audio Quest Jitterbug to deal with noisy USB. Software not Roon but Foobar.


----------



## raypin

hifiguy528 said:


> NEW Focal headphones pairs exceptionally well with WA8.


 
 Mmm....whoah.......focal utopia..:....priced the same as the lcd 4. Lol!


----------



## Jimmy6

The WA8 black is in my hot little hands. 

When I received the box, it was a bit battered, but the sales person assured me it's ok as it's in the pelican case. 

I'm just a bit worried, as it looks as if there is a chip in the glass on the inside which was already there when I unboxed it..

Is that a sign of quality control?

Thinking of getting a replacement panel or something sent. In terms of function it works, but have only tried the line in.


----------



## Jimmy6

Sound is bloody exceptional. 

I didn't know the potential of my HD800S!

The soundstage and 3D sound. WOW

Natural. Big sound. Live. Immersive. 
are the few words to describe the WA8.

I still stand by the line out sounding better than the integrated DAC. (tested with the iPhone 6S plus)

Line out is from the Fiio X7.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

jimmy6 said:


> The WA8 black is in my hot little hands.
> 
> When I received the box, it was a bit battered, but the sales person assured me it's ok as it's in the pelican case.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Could it be dust or something inside? Send us an email and we'll provide you instructions on how to remove the glass and clean the inside. info@wooaudio.com


----------



## bmichels

*jimmy6*, I am happy that you enjoy your new toy  

From what you state, It seems that the X7's DAC Is better than the integrated WA8's DAC ? Correct ?


----------



## Malcuso

Looking for a desktop option with a small foot print that can drive full size and IEM. I heard the WA8 at Axpona with LCD-X and it sounded amazing.
  
 Has anyone tried any of Campfire IEM line with the WA8? Or Sure 846?
  
 I'd be interested in any and all IEM feedback.


----------



## Jimmy6

Pretty sure it isn't dust, but I could be wrong! The speck shimmers and sparkles in the light, but would be more than happy to remove it if it were dust. (Hopefully it is!) 

I'll send through an email. Cheers 



hifiguy528 said:


> Could it be dust or something inside? Send us an email and we'll provide you instructions on how to remove the glass and clean the inside. info@wooaudio.com


----------



## HiFiGuy528

malcuso said:


> Looking for a desktop option with a small foot print that can drive full size and IEM. I heard the WA8 at Axpona with LCD-X and it sounded amazing.
> 
> Has anyone tried any of Campfire IEM line with the WA8? Or Sure 846?
> 
> I'd be interested in any and all IEM feedback.


 
  
 One of the IEMs used during development of WA8 was the AKG K3003 (8 Ohms). A lot of attention was paid to ensure noise-free operation and sonic performance. Others were Etymotic ER4, Ultimate Ears Reference Remastered, Noble Audio K10, Sony XBA-Z5, and many others.
  
 I'm enjoying this system as I type this.


----------



## Jimmy6

I can't say whether it's better or not.

Only that I've compared the same file and song, using the WA8 dac through the iPhone and line out of the X7 and I definitely prefer the X7.



bmichels said:


> *jimmy6*, I am happy that you enjoy your new toy
> 
> From what you state, It seems that the X7's DAC Is better than the integrated WA8's DAC ? Correct ?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

jimmy6 said:


> I can't say whether it's better or not.
> 
> Only that I've compared the same file and song, using the WA8 dac through the iPhone and line out of the X7 and I definitely prefer the X7.


 
  

 This saddens me. The Dac in the Oppo is said to not be that great (which was an amp I was considering), now you say the DAC in a $600 DAP sounds better than one in a $1800 combo that I'm considering. Is it the ESS 9018 chip that all the devices I'm interested in not that great?  Even the Onkyo DP-X1 that I was all hot and bothered over recently uses that DAC chip as well. Is there a certain signature that that chip has that turns people off?  Don't get me wrong, I'm not a seasoned connoisseur of such things. It is just that when devices cost as much as they do, and you have to save up for them. You don't want to improperly purchase and then find out that you could've done better with something else.


----------



## Malcuso

hifiguy528 said:


> One of the IEMs used during development of WA8 was the AKG K3003 (8 Ohms). A lot of attention was paid to ensure noise-free operation and sonic performance. Others were Etymotic ER4, Ultimate Ears Reference Remastered, Noble Audio K10, Sony XBA-Z5, and many others.
> 
> I'm enjoying this system as I type this.


 

 Thanks HiFiGuy. I emailed Woo about availability but have not heard back. Are any units current really to ship?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

malcuso said:


> Thanks HiFiGuy. I emailed Woo about availability but have not heard back. Are any units current really to ship?


 
  
 We reply to every email within 24 hrs. make sure it was sent to info@wooaudio.com
  
 current lead time on WA8 is 3-4 weeks once your order is in the system. We are filling early April orders right now. WA8 shipments are going out daily. Check with our dealers to see if they have stock on hand. You may get lucky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://wooaudio.com/dealers/


----------



## Malcuso

Thanks. I sent the question through Woo's website on Monday, but will try email instead.
  
 Anyone else want to share IEM experience? Any Campfire users? I've' heard the Jupiter on the WA8 but only briefly and want to see if anyone else has tried this combo.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

malcuso said:


> Thanks. I sent the question through Woo's website on Monday, but will try email instead.
> 
> Anyone else want to share IEM experience? Any Campfire users? I've' heard the Jupiter on the WA8 but only briefly and want to see if anyone else has tried this combo.


 
  
 Pls. check your Spam box in case our reply landed there.


----------



## bmichels

Tomorow, I will go to listen A/B/C to the WA8 against my TU-05 and my HUGO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I will be using my HE-X
  
  I will take pictures and report.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

^^^^ Micro-meet!!!!


----------



## bmichels

buttuglyjeff said:


> ^^^^ Micro-meet!!!!


 
  
 Nano meet


----------



## raypin

mmm.....trying a very easy to drive hp on an HP connected to the Eclipse. Side note: although I ordered the Black and got the Gold, I'm glad I received the Gold Eclipse. It matches my brand-new, gold-trimmed HP Specter 2016! The shade of gold of both are a perfect match. The Specter sports 3 USB Type C and, with the use of the HP type C to type A usb, the WA8 works perfectly (no compatibility issues). Now, where to find a gold-trimmed USB cable........BTT, there is nothing wrong with the DAC of the WA8. It sounds really, really good......almost at par with my AK 380 cu.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

raypin said:


> BTT, there is nothing wrong with the DAC of the WA8. It sounds really, really good......almost at par with my AK 380 cu.


 
 Now THAT is good to hear. Faith restored. Just watching the thread a little longer before ordering mine.


----------



## raypin

waytoocrazy said:


> Now THAT is good to hear. Faith restored. Just watching the thread a little longer before ordering mine.


 
  
 mmm..... @bmichels just did a comparo: WA8 amp dac vs. Hugo/TU05 vs. Hugo/WA8. Guess which won?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

raypin said:


> mmm..... @bmichels just did a comparo: WA8 amp dac vs. Hugo/TU05 vs. Hugo/WA8. Guess which won?


 

 I hope you say the WA8 straight, but I would probably think the Hugo & WA8. Do you have a write up somewhere of the comparison?


----------



## bmichels

waytoocrazy said:


> I hope you say the WA8 straight, but I would probably think the Hugo & WA8. Do you have a write up somewhere of the comparison?




Indeed WA8 Is the winner !  

I Will write a report later but first conclusion Is that WA8 using it's own Internal DAC make much more sense that line in !

WA8 DAC+Amp > HUGO + TU-05 > HUGO + WA8

I did the test with my HE-X and a Tablet PC with ROON

I Liked It so much that I asked to buy the test unit, but It was unfortunately not possible, It was a Press unit.


----------



## ufospls2

bmichels said:


> Indeed WA8 Is the winner !
> 
> I Will write a report later but first conclusion Is that WA8 using it's own Internal DAC make much more sense that line in !
> 
> ...


 
 Thats really interesting, as I was thinking I might use my Mojo with the WA8 (if it ever comes in...the wait is killing me!)
  
 So you would recommend using the internal dac? I might just sell my Mojo then


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

ufospls2 said:


> Thats really interesting, as I was thinking I might use my Mojo with the WA8 (if it ever comes in...the wait is killing me!)
> 
> So you would recommend using the internal dac? I might just sell my Mojo then


 
  
 Even the prototype I listened to had amazing DAC/amp synergy.  And I'm an anti-Sabre kinda guy.  Goes to show how implementation is so important...


----------



## bmichels

So.... My modest complete WA8 review is *published here*


----------



## WayTooCrazy

bmichels said:


> So.... My modest complete WA8 review is *published here*


 
 Nice write up. I wonder when Woo does their refresh. Since I'll won't be looking at purchasing till the end of the year, I'm wondering (hoping) they do a refresh and offer Optical in. Here's to hoping anyway.


----------



## raypin

mmm......I have 4 DAPs with optical out (240, 380 cu, cayin n6 and the sony pcm d100) so I'm adding my voice to the wish for the refreshed Eclipse to have optical in.


----------



## pompom

*For me also " no optical-in" Is a deal breaker* since I only have DAPs with optical digital out :mad: 

This omission from woo Is really strange ! May be It Is due from the fact that Woo comes from the desktop world where USB Is always présent. 

So we will have to *wait for Rev.2 with optical-in* and a *bigger battery* ( It won't make a big difference if the WA8 weight 1,3 kg instead of 1,1 kg if this can add 2 hours of juice) or... they could make the battery swappable so that we could carry a second fully charged battery, and/or recharge one battery while using the other.


----------



## raypin

mmm......the  oldest headphones (by manufacture date/year)  in my small headphones collection is the extinct Denon AH 5000 (acquired 2 years ago, pre-owned and modified by Lawton Audio by the former owner). Of all my headphones, this is the one that makes reproduced music sound so natural, effortless and pleasing to the ears. I never thought that it can sound  even better. Not until I plugged it to my Eclipse WA 8. MAJOR GOOSEBUMPS! Highly recommended pairing (laptop + WA8 + HP setup). Yup.....the multi-talented Eclipse can teach old dogs new tricks.


----------



## Jimmy6

Just wondering, but would it be safe to assume that it's safe to put back the WA8 in it's Pelican case after usage while still hot/warm?
  
 Or would that be detrimental to the spongey stuff or plastic in the case because of the heat generated?
  
 Cheers
 James


----------



## SDBiotek

jimmy6 said:


> Just wondering, but would it be safe to assume that it's safe to put back the WA8 in it's Pelican case after usage while still hot/warm?
> 
> Or would that be detrimental to the spongey stuff or plastic in the case because of the heat generated?
> 
> ...



It should be fine to put it in the Pelican case while it's still warm. I've had to do that sometimes with mine, although I like to let the WA8 cool down first.


----------



## Jimmy6

Cool. I'm always needing to put it back in the box straight away do I don't always get time for it to cool down first. It does get pretty hot!



sdbiotek said:


> It should be fine to put it in the Pelican case while it's still warm. I've had to do that sometimes with mine, although I like to let the WA8 cool down first.


----------



## raypin

mmm.....my routine is to let it cool down until it is around room temp before storing it. If you are in a hurry, I suggest an old laptop hack. Use a laptop cooler when operating the Eclipse. Aluminum with fan works best to dissipate the heat away from the Eclipse and into the cooling fins of the laptop cooler.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I try to let mine cool down first, it actually cools down really quick if you lay it on its side.
 But I have had to put it in the Pelican when it was still warm as well, seems ok.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

waytoocrazy said:


> Nice write up. I wonder when Woo does their refresh. Since I'll won't be looking at purchasing till the end of the year, I'm wondering (hoping) they do a refresh and offer Optical in. Here's to hoping anyway.


 
  
 The most recent product that received a refresh was WA7 Fireflies which have been in production since 2012, revised in 2016. We do not refresh products every year or two. We get it right the first time and then wait for technology to advance far enough to warrant a change. You can buy WA8 Eclipse today with confidence. 
  
 Optical input was originally considered. Additional digital inputs means more parts and a way to switch between them. We decided on a single digital input for a cleaner circuit to achieve the best performance.
  


jimmy6 said:


> Just wondering, but would it be safe to assume that it's safe to put back the WA8 in it's Pelican case after usage while still hot/warm?
> 
> Or would that be detrimental to the spongey stuff or plastic in the case because of the heat generated?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not a problem.


----------



## Jimmy6

Good to know I don't need to worry about packing away after a dose of euphoria 



hifiguy528 said:


> The most recent product that received a refresh was WA7 Fireflies which have been in production since 2012, revised in 2016. We do not refresh products every year or two. We get it right the first time and then wait for technology to advance far enough to warrant a change. You can buy WA8 Eclipse today with confidence.
> 
> Optical input was originally considered. Additional digital inputs means more parts and a way to switch between them. We decided on a single digital input for a cleaner circuit to achieve the best performance.
> 
> ...


----------



## moedawg140

Hi everyone,

 For those interested, here are my impressions of the Woo Audio WA8 Eclipse when paired with the Meze Headphones 99 Classics, my Custom PC and Questyle Audio QP1R, written during the time I had the WA8 Eclipse on loan for a couple of weeks (the full review of the 99 Classics is here).


----------



## bmichels

hifiguy528 said:


> ... Optical input was originally considered. Additional digital inputs means more parts and a way to switch between them. We decided on a single digital input for a cleaner circuit to achieve the best performance.
> 
> 
> Not a problem.


 
  
 OK, I can agree with this choice not to insert a switch in the signal path for ultimate SQ reason, expecialy since A&K released the AK70 with USB digital-out (and *yesterday A&K wrote me on their Facebook page that USB Digital-out will be available on their other DAPs through firmware upgrade).*
  
 But... for the 3/4 hours short battery run time I still believe that +200 or +300 grammes for *+ 2 hours will have been much welcomed... *
  
*Anyway, the WA8 is a wonderfull device, and, since I reviewed it, I want one !  *


----------



## bmichels

*Does the WA8 suffers from Microphonics ?*
 
during my test of the WA8 I did not take tilme to verify if the WA8 has microphonic problems like the TU-05 does:  *if you move (or even touch) the TU-05 then you can then hear the tubes ringing in your headphone *and it take dozen of seconds before they come silent again. This is quite ambarassing for a transportable device !    
 
--> Is it also the case with the WA8.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

bmichels said:


> *Does the WA8 suffers from Microphonics ?*
> 
> during my test of the WA8 I did not take tilme to verify if the WA8 has microphonic problems like the TU-05 does:  *if you move (or even touch) the TU-05 then you can then hear the tubes ringing in your headphone *and it take dozen of seconds before they come silent again. This is quite ambarassing for a transportable device !
> 
> --> Is it also the case with the WA8.


 
  
 no... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


bmichels said:


> So.... My modest complete WA8 review is *published here*


 
  
 Thanks for sharing your listening impressions.


----------



## shawngt2

Got my SG WA8 yesterday and I am blown away! I confirm that with the 800Ss it warms them up and adds a perfect amount of low/mids to make the music come alive! With the HDVD800 they were sterile as hell, but this was night and day. Also confirmed that balanced connections to the 800Ss is hogwash (unless you have 100ff + between your amp and headphones...LOL). I'll sell my cable now....
  
 Only real concern with the WA8 is the battery being heated up so much. During my reading in the past the worst enemy of Lion batteries is heat. During the charge cycle chargers are programed to slow the charge at the end of the battery because that is where most of the heat is generated.  You also don't want to keep devices plugged in all the time because of the excessive cycling at the end which essentially repeats and repeats.  You can cook an egg of this sucker when fully warmed up, so I think no matter what this battery can't escape this heat...A shame.
  
 So, I am afraid we will all need to have batteries replaced prematurely because of the heat, but I still think it is worth it for the trans-portability and the sound that comes out of this thing! Hope it will be a simple process to change the battery because there is no way I am going to ship this to Woo for battery replacement every 1-2 years across borders.


----------



## bmichels

shawngt2 said:


> Got my SG WA8 yesterday and I am blown away! I confirm that with the 800Ss it warms them up and adds a perfect amount of low/mids to make the music come alive! With the HDVD800 they were sterile as hell, but this was night and day. Also confirmed that balanced connections to the 800Ss is hogwash (unless you have 100ff + between your amp and headphones...LOL). I'll sell my cable now....
> 
> Only real concern with the WA8 is the battery being heated up so much. During my reading in the past the worst enemy of Lion batteries is heat. During the charge cycle chargers are programed to slow the charge at the end of the battery because that is where most of the heat is generated.  You also don't want to keep devices plugged in all the time because of the excessive cycling at the end which essentially repeats and repeats.  You can cook an egg of this sucker when fully warmed up, so I think no matter what this battery can't escape this heat...A shame.
> 
> So, I am afraid we will all need to have batteries replaced prematurely because of the heat, but I still think it is worth it for the trans-portability and the sound that comes out of this thing! Hope it will be a simple process to change the battery because there is no way I am going to ship this to Woo for battery replacement every 1-2 years across borders.


 
  
 A* user swapable battery *will have been a very good solution, so that we could also *carry 2 fully charged battery with us when we travel; *able to swapp the empty battery for a fully charged one after 3 or 4 hours of playing time.


----------



## shawngt2

bmichels said:


> A user swapable battery will have been a very good solution, so that we could also carry 2 fully charged battery with us when we travel; able to swapp the empty battery for a fully charged one after 3 or 4 hours of playing time.


 

 That would have been amazing! This isn't a cell phone so think it shouldn't follow the same design scheme.


----------



## raypin

mmm......tip to Grado PS 1000 (non-E version)  owners. With the Eclipse, it is  gone! I mean, gone is the harshness of the treble of this bright headphone. Tighter bass, too. The WA8 is the gift that keeps on giving. I'm in love again with the Grado sound.


----------



## bmichels

Hummm... looks like you are now a WA8 fan boy


----------



## moedawg140

I don't blame him one bit. My wife really liked the WA8 when I had her listen to a few of the amps I own, comparing to the WA8.


----------



## raypin

mmm.......truth be told, I prefer the WA8 2 to 1 over the CDM. Reason: headphones. Of 17 headphones I currently own and use, only two so far have failed my personal test: the 2 Ethers. I don't like the pairing. So, yes, I am proud to out myself.  I'm a WA8 fanboy.


----------



## bmichels

And for the (few  Headphones that pair well with the CDM, do you still prefer the sound of the WA8 ? 

Which Headphones In your opinion are OK with the CDM ?


----------



## raypin

Mmm...with cdm, my favorite would be oppo pm1, audeze el8 open,  fad pandora's hope vi, audio zenith pmx2. With them, I still prefer the WA 8 sound.   For in-ears, all.


----------



## bmichels

Well I have none of the Headphones you mentioned for the CDM, so I guess the WA8 Is really what I need since I Liked It so much with my HE-X. 

Did you tested the *WA8 with the Fostex TH900 *? I really like this headphone, It was my first high-End headphone purchase.


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....not yet with the TH 900 and my Audezes (X, 3F). Taking my sweet time to get there. It's just that I have the attention span of a gnat.......and pressure from work.


----------



## ufospls2

Ahhh, still waiting for my WA8 to come into the local shop. All your guys impressions are killing me! I'm sure it will be worth the wait though.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Feedback from another WA8 customer.
  
_"I am just simply amazed with its performance. I probably can't write up a professional review like most of these guys on the forums nor I plan on ever writing like that. But I can tell you how extremely happy I am with the WA8. I've auditioned several other portable amps and own few myself. I can say that I am absolutely in love with Woo Audio amps sound. I guess last time I just did not spend enough time with the dealer's display WA22 unit, or I would have bought that unit right then. _


> > _I'm not surprised; however, that this unit would outperform both Chord Hugo and Mojo. But I am very shocked how well it does compares to my Bryston BHA-1, a full blown headphone amp. I like how well this unit pairs with my HD800S, which one of the more neutral sounding headphones set out in the market at this point. That headphone can sound a bit analytical if paired with some solid state headphone amps. My source was just simply some regular MP3 files played through my Sony ZX1, nothing fancy. While I have been so used to listening with my HD800S through my Devialet 200 with Bryston, and during daytime I would play through my pair of Magico Minis.....I now contemplate to get your tube amp for my 2 channel system. _
> >
> > _I seriously have to say that your little WA8 really made me fall in love with tube products. The overall musicality is even better than back in the days when I play my two channels with Jeff Rowland gears..." ~ K._


----------



## bmichels

To me also It Is the PERFECT portable Amp. My only problem with It Is it's 3 to 4 battery like. A pitty to miss a 100% score.


----------



## raypin

bmichels said:


> To me also It Is the PERFECT portable Amp. My only problem with It Is it's 3 to 4 battery like. A pitty to miss a 100% score.


 
 mmm......looks like another WA8 fanboi! lol! BTT, I don't like the pairing with theAudeze  EL8 (Open). Could be the Eclipse or the EL8 does not scale up well. Fail!


----------



## moedawg140

My wife really liked the WA8 when she listened to it. She would be a fangirl if she owned it for sure. :bigsmile_face:


----------



## WayTooCrazy

raypin said:


> mmm......looks like another WA8 fanboi! lol! BTT, I don't like the pairing with theAudeze  EL8 (Open). Could be the Eclipse or the EL8 does not scale up well. Fail!


 

 So much sadness I have. I really enjoy my EL8 Open. I want the Eclipse. Looks like I'll have to upgrade to the HD800s or LCD-X prior to getting the Eclipse.


----------



## danielleesq

Anybody try any of the Audeze LCD headphones with the Wa8 yet? I'm looking into the LCD-X and LCD-3. So far I've only used the K10ua, HE-1000, and the HD 800S with my unit. I love all three pairings.


----------



## ufospls2

danielleesq said:


> Anybody try any of the Audeze LCD headphones with the Wa8 yet? I'm looking into the LCD-X and LCD-3. So far I've only used the K10ua, HE-1000, and the HD 800S with my unit. I love all three pairings.


 
 I've used it as a demo with my LCD-4, but I didn't spend long enough with it to make any real opinions. Initial impressions were positive, but that it might lack power once you get into the higher volumes. I think it was losing a bit control in the low end past 7 on the volume dial. I will go demo it again before I purchase mine (if it EVER makes it into the shop arrhghghg) and report back. With the LCD-X and LCD-3 I think it would do better than with the LCD-4 as they don't require as much power to really get them going, especially the LCD-X.


----------



## DoktorMabuse

I have been using the WA8 with my LCD-X for about 4 weeks now and am seriously blown away by the combination.  Not really a reviewer here so not sure exactly what you are wondering about the pairing but as usual the LCD-X deliver vocals like no other headphone I have ever heard and the WA8 has added the human and in-person feel like never before for these ears.  Cannot imagine anyone not having appreciation for the experience.


----------



## ufospls2

After waiting for I'm not sure how long...a long time. My WA8 came in! Yay. I also bought some Noble 3's. I am feeding the WA8 with my Mojo right now. I will continue to go between the internal DAC and Mojo, and see which I like more. Both sound great. I think the WA8 might lack a bit of power for the LCD-4's, as at louder volumes it definitely starts to lose control with bass heavy stuff. All in all, pretty darn happy.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

ufospls2 said:


> After waiting for I'm not sure how long...a long time. My WA8 came in! Yay. I also bought some Noble 3's. I am feeding the WA8 with my Mojo right now. I will continue to go between the internal DAC and Mojo, and see which I like more. Both sound great. I think the WA8 might lack a bit of power for the LCD-4's, as at louder volumes it definitely starts to lose control with bass heavy stuff. All in all, pretty darn happy.


 
  
 LCD4 needs a lot of power to reach its potential. Most desktop amps don't have the power to drive it. Try them on a WA5-LE and they'll SING.


----------



## ufospls2

hifiguy528 said:


> LCD4 needs a lot of power to reach its potential. Most desktop amps don't have the power to drive it. Try them on a WA5-LE and they'll SING.


 
 Aye thats why I'm not bothered by the WA8 being a bit on the lacking power side of things for the LCD-4. I have my big desktop set up, this is just for travelling, and for at home when I want a tube amp. It sounds so good. Currently listening to Brian Blade and the Fellowship Band...just awesome stuff.


----------



## JerseyD

ufospls2 said:


> Aye thats why I'm not bothered by the WA8 being a bit on the lacking power side of things for the LCD-4. I have my big desktop set up, this is just for travelling, and for at home when I want a tube amp. It sounds so good. Currently listening to Brian Blade and the Fellowship Band...just awesome stuff.


 

 I love it when people are so enraptured with what they are hearing that they have to tell us what music they are listening to at that moment. Gives us a glimpse into their listening rooms...  ( I dig Brian Blade, by the way.)


----------



## ufospls2

jerseyd said:


> I love it when people are so enraptured with what they are hearing that they have to tell us what music they are listening to at that moment. Gives us a glimpse into their listening rooms...  ( I dig Brian Blade, by the way.)


 
 Brian Blade is something special isn't he. 
  
 So the WA8 + Abyss is a no go. Just not enough power I'm guessing. Tons of distortion with bass heavy stuff once you get to loudish volumes. LCD-4 works better, but it still struggles a bit in the higher volume ranges. Lower volumes with the LCD-4 is awesome. I wish I had some headphones that were easier to drive, maybe in the future. Too broke right now to consider anything.


----------



## nephilim32

ufospls2 said:


> Brian Blade is something special isn't he.
> 
> So the WA8 + Abyss is a no go. Just not enough power I'm guessing. Tons of distortion with bass heavy stuff once you get to loudish volumes. LCD-4 works better, but it still struggles a bit in the higher volume ranges. Lower volumes with the LCD-4 is awesome. I wish I had some headphones that were easier to drive, maybe in the future. Too broke right now to consider anything.




Broke? I imagine so but by god isn't it worth it. 
I think I may by the end of July, pull the trigger on the WA8...I can't hold out much longer! 
I gotta have this tubby tube beast! 
Be great with HD 800's and Sony MDR Z7's.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

ufospls2 said:


> Brian Blade is something special isn't he.
> 
> So the WA8 + Abyss is a no go. Just not enough power I'm guessing. Tons of distortion with bass heavy stuff once you get to loudish volumes. LCD-4 works better, but it still struggles a bit in the higher volume ranges. Lower volumes with the LCD-4 is awesome. I wish I had some headphones that were easier to drive, maybe in the future. Too broke right now to consider anything.


 
  
 Focal Utopia fits the bill.


----------



## uelover

hifiguy528 said:


> Focal Utopia fits the bill.




I have been wanting to try the utopia with wa8 but I could not find anywhere selling the utopia yet.


----------



## ufospls2

hifiguy528 said:


> Focal Utopia fits the bill.


 
 Lol and my local shop is a dealer and just about to get them in. Maybe some day, far in the future once my wallet has recovered.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

ufospls2 said:


> Lol and my local shop is a dealer and just about to get them in. Maybe some day, far in the future once my wallet has recovered.


 
  
 be sure to keep us posted and share some pics.


----------



## ufospls2

hifiguy528 said:


> be sure to keep us posted and share some pics.


 
 Actually I've got a quick question for you. Just wondering if this is safe. I have the Mojo "stacked" with my WA8 right now. The WA8 gets hot, and I know the Mojo has an overheat sensor (at least I think it does) but I'm just a bit worried about the heat. Do you think doing the combo like this is safe? Thanks for the help. 
  

  
 Thoroughly enjoying my wee transportable set up


----------



## uelover

ufospls2 said:


> Actually I've got a quick question for you. Just wondering if this is safe. I have the Mojo "stacked" with my WA8 right now. The WA8 gets hot, and I know the Mojo has an overheat sensor (at least I think it does) but I'm just a bit worried about the heat. Do you think doing the combo like this is safe? Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoroughly enjoying my wee transportable set up


 

 You are in for a time bomb.


----------



## ufospls2

uelover said:


> You are in for a time bomb.


 
 ?


----------



## raypin

mmm....I attached 4 3M rubber bumps to act as a buffer between the ultra-hot WA8 and DAP.
  
 http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Electronics_NA/Electronics/Products/Electronics_Product_Catalog/~/Bumpon-Products?N=8704948&rt=r3


----------



## bmichels

ufospls2 said:


> Actually I've got a quick question for you. Just wondering if this is safe. I have the Mojo "stacked" with my WA8 right now. The WA8 gets hot, and I know the Mojo has an overheat sensor (at least I think it does) but I'm just a bit worried about the heat. Do you think doing the combo like this is safe? Thanks for the help.




Do you really prefer MOJO>WA8 better than WA8 direct ( USB Digital In) ?

When I tested the WA8 I really prefered the sound when using the WA8 alone (using it's Internal DAC) instead of HUGO->WA8 !


----------



## HiFiGuy528

ufospls2 said:


> Actually I've got a quick question for you. Just wondering if this is safe. I have the Mojo "stacked" with my WA8 right now. The WA8 gets hot, and I know the Mojo has an overheat sensor (at least I think it does) but I'm just a bit worried about the heat. Do you think doing the combo like this is safe? Thanks for the help.
> 
> Thoroughly enjoying my wee transportable set up


 
  
 I recommend to do some critical listening to see if that combo is truly better than W8 on its own.


----------



## ufospls2

hifiguy528 said:


> I recommend to do some critical listening to see if that combo is truly better than W8 on its own.


 
 I've been going back and forth. Not sure which I like more yet.


----------



## raypin

mmm......lol! If it is a tie, the WA8 (standalone) wins. Why? Because adding another piece of equipment in your audio chain (in your case, the Mojo) does not add anything. No value added. Which means, stick with your WA8 in standalone mode.......................and junk the Mojo. lol!


----------



## bmichels

raypin said:


> mmm......lol! If it is a tie, the WA8 (standalone) wins.


 
  
 Yes.... as long as your source has USB-Digital out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Indeed the WA8 do not accept Optical-In so you can't use it with a A&K DAP as direct source (except the new AK70 that has USB-digital out)


----------



## ufospls2

raypin said:


> mmm......lol! If it is a tie, the WA8 (standalone) wins. Why? Because adding another piece of equipment in your audio chain (in your case, the Mojo) does not add anything. No value added. Which means, stick with your WA8 in standalone mode.......................and junk the Mojo. lol!


 
 Lol. I agree, no point in having extra stuff in the chain if it isn't needed. I love my mojo though, so I don't think I would sell it. If I can get a cable to use it with my iphone, it would be good with IEMS for flights and whatnot. 
  
 What headphones are you using most with your WA8 out of curiosity?


----------



## raypin

Mmm....yup, but I am assuming that he is using the same digital source and familiar tracks to A/B the wa8 vs. Wa8 + mojo. So, I am assuming that the test rig is laptop to wa8 vs. laptop to mojo via usb input and mojo (line-out activated) to wa8 (line-in). In other words, the variable is the DAC.


----------



## ufospls2

raypin said:


> Mmm....yup, but I am assuming that he is using the same digital source and familiar tracks to A/B the wa8 vs. Wa8 + mojo. So, I am assuming that the test rig is laptop to wa8 vs. laptop to mojo via usb input and mojo (line-out activated) to wa8 (line-in). In other words, the variable is the DAC.


 
 Exactly right. The great thing is I already own the Mojo, so I can take my time A/B'ing the set ups. Lots of fun


----------



## bmichels

ufospls2 said:


> What headphones are you using most with your WA8 out of curiosity?




I tested It with the HE-X and It was PERFECT match !


----------



## raypin

mmm......senn hd800S would top my list, Next would be the grado ps 1000, he 1000, denon 5000 (modified) beyerdynamic t1.2. Meh would be the two ethers and the el8 open. I'm postponing pairing it with my two audezes (lcd 3f and lcd x) until I get my backordered headphones cable. For iems, I'm just beginning to test it with the eclipse. Excellent pairing with the akt8ie (phenomenal really and in 2-tube mode). However, I did experience an odd problem. Once I reach 6/10 on the volume pot of the eclipse (on low gain mode or 2-tube mode) , the t8 stopped working (that can't be good). Need to investigate the cause. Not sure if it is a t8 problem or something else.


----------



## boomtube

I'm @ a fork in the road about getting the CDM or perhaps the WA8 Eclipse. I listen exclusively to IEM's and have read very positive opinions about both amp/DAC's when using IEM's.
  
 Anyone here have both? If so, could you briefly summarize the differences you've found in IEM listening and which one you prefer? 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Jimmy6

I've used the WA8 with two iems (k10 - custom, 1964 V6 stage). It's good but I wasn't blown away compared with HD800S. To me, the difference wasn't significant, as say compared to the Hugo with iems. With the WA8, I noticed thicker bass, but it messed with the balance of the other frequencies.





boomtube said:


> I'm @ a fork in the road about getting the CDM or perhaps the WA8 Eclipse. I listen exclusively to IEM's and have read very positive opinions about both amp/DAC's when using IEM's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boomtube

jimmy6 said:


> I've used the WA8 with two iems (k10 - custom, 1964 V6 stage). It's good but I wasn't blown away compared with HD800S. To me, the difference wasn't significant, as say compared to the Hugo with iems. With the WA8, I noticed thicker bass, but it messed with the balance of the other frequencies.


 
 Were you able to use the WA8 as amp only with the Hugo? Impressions?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

raypin said:


> mmm......senn hd800S would top my list, Next would be the grado ps 1000, he 1000, denon 5000 (modified) beyerdynamic t1.2. Meh would be the two ethers and the el8 open.


 
 Do you have the 2016 EL8-O? Stock cable? I dunno. I'm hoping that you have the 2015 version and the 2016 with better cable would pair more favorably with the Eclipse. Even pairing with the TH-X00 would be nice too.


----------



## ufospls2

Spent the last day and a half listening to the WA8 on its own. I think I agree that it is better on its own than WA8+Mojo. It is also simpler and less hassle. I will continue to go back and forth before making my final decision. I could be wrong but I think the Tubes are taking the usual harsh, bright edge off the Sabre dac, and leaving you with a very detailed...but warm sound. I could be wrong of course. Also interesting to note that using the WA8 with a mac, the keyboard volume control can be used to control it. I don't think I would recommend using the keyboard control, but if you need a mute button quickly for a conversation or something, it is handy. 
  
 Two tube mode + Noble 3's = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Internal Dac =


----------



## boomtube

ufospls2 said:


> Spent the last day and a half listening to the WA8 on its own. I think I agree that it is better on its own than WA8+Mojo. It is also simpler and less hassle. I will continue to go back and forth before making my final decision. I could be wrong but I think the Tubes are taking the usual harsh, bright edge off the Sabre dac, and leaving you with a very detailed...but warm sound. I could be wrong of course. Also interesting to note that using the WA8 with a mac, the keyboard volume control can be used to control it. I don't think I would recommend using the keyboard control, but if you need a mute button quickly for a conversation or something, it is handy.
> 
> Two tube mode + Noble 3's =
> 
> ...


 
 Might I ask what DAP you're using? When you did use it with the Mojo, what were your impressions?...they don't compliment each other well?


----------



## ufospls2

boomtube said:


> Might I ask what DAP you're using? When you did use it with the Mojo, what were your impressions?...they don't compliment each other well?


 
 Not using a DAP like A&K or something. Just using my macbook pro. The Mojo and WA8 compliment each other just fine, and sound great. I just think that it *might* sound better using the unit as a whole, including the built in dac. Having been built together with the intention of them both complimenting each other, I suppose it makes sense.


----------



## Digital-Deviant

No doubt, I've tried my Mojo and WA7 together and it was pretty boss. However it wasn't enough of a quantum leap to be my default - I'm a one box man!


----------



## raypin

ufospls2 said:


> Spent the last day and a half listening to the WA8 on its own. I think I agree that it is better on its own than WA8+Mojo. It is also simpler and less hassle. I will continue to go back and forth before making my final decision. I could be wrong but I think the Tubes are taking the usual harsh, bright edge off the Sabre dac, and leaving you with a very detailed...but warm sound. I could be wrong of course. Also interesting to note that using the WA8 with a mac, the keyboard volume control can be used to control it. I don't think I would recommend using the keyboard control, but if you need a mute button quickly for a conversation or something, it is handy.
> 
> Two tube mode + Noble 3's =
> 
> ...


 
  
 mmmm.....no, you are not wrong. WA8 on its own is great. Pair it with a transport like the AK 70 (with its USB Digital out feature) and you have a very, very good transportable set-up for in-ears and headphones alike. Someone in the AK 70 thread has already confirmed compatibility of the two devices. I'm getting the AK 70 for my Eclipse.


----------



## DoktorMabuse

Using the Fiio X7 with the W8eclipse here and quite impressed through my Audeze LCD-X's.  The W8's ability to warm up everything is really extraordinary.
 My other set-up has my MacPro through Roon out to the W8 and LCD-X and it too is spectacular.
 OI have Audeze EL-8C's at the office which I will bring home this weekend to test.
 Could not be happy with my W8.


----------



## SDBiotek

I just recently picked up the EL-8C.Still getting used to it, but the WA-8 seems to do a nice job rounding out the bass on the EL-8C when using the 3-tube mode.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

raypin said:


> mmmm.....no, you are not wrong. WA8 on its own is great. Pair it with a transport like the AK 70 (with its USB Digital out feature) and you have a very, very good transportable set-up for in-ears and headphones alike. Someone in the AK 70 thread has already confirmed compatibility of the two devices. I'm getting the AK 70 for my Eclipse.


 

 If you are going digital into the WA8 anyway, wouldn't a phone suffice as a transport just as well as a dedicated DAP?


----------



## raypin

waytoocrazy said:


> If you are going digital into the WA8 anyway, wouldn't a phone suffice as a transport just as well as a dedicated DAP?


 
 Mmmm....yes, that's a viable option as well but my Lumia 1520 is exclusively for communications purpose. Also, Tidal.com and the WA8  does not support Windows mobile, hence my requirement for digital out and/or tidal.com support.


----------



## Jimmy6

I did, and I found it worked well with certain tracks (genres with fast attack : EDM, Post-punk revival), but not with slower paced songs. 

The SQ is not worth the trouble to connect too many devices at once.



boomtube said:


> Were you able to use the WA8 as amp only with the Hugo? Impressions?


----------



## ufospls2

Did a little review of my experience with the WA8 so far.
  
  
  
PROS: Great sound. Great transportable solution. Tube sound, without being too “tubey” Option to use internal DAC, or analog in with a DAC of your choice.

CONS: Price! Lack of power for the most demanding headphones, fine for most peoples needs. Short Battery Life.

Hey Guys. I have had a week now with my WA8, and have been enjoying it thoroughly. It is the only thing I have been listening to so I think I have a pretty good idea of how it sounds now. I’ll try to keep this as objective as possible, but hey, I spent 2 grand on a fancy dac/amp, so I’m a bit of an “audiophile” potato. With that being said I’ve listened to lots of high end gear over the years, and this is an impressive bit of kit. It is “transportable” not “portable,” so you won’t be using this how you might use a chord mojo, on the go. Think more, take it with you on a trip and use it in the hotel room, rather than on the plane on the way to your destination. Make sense, sort of? Cool. On with the review.

Headphones Used: Audeze LCD-4, Abyss AB-1266, Sennheiser HD800S, Noble Audio 3, Grado SR80. Apologies that more headphones were not used, but these are all I have tried with it so far.

Music Used: Mostly electronic and metal, with some film scores thrown in for good measure.

I’ve copied some technical specs from head-fi below for those of you who like that sort of thing.


```
[color=rgb(34, 34, 34)] • All-tube design (not hybrid) • Class-A, Single-ended Triode transformer-coupled • Tubes 6S31B x2, 6021 x1 • Selectable two- or three-tube operation • In-house Nickel core, OCC Single Crystal Copper output transformer • Frequency response: 20Hz – 30kHz, -3dB • Max headphone output 350mW • ESS SABRE Reference DAC (ES9018K2M) • XMOS xCORE-AUDIO asynchronous USB compatible with Mac, PC, Android and iOS devices • Hi-res music playback up to 24-bit/384kHz • USB (Type-B) digital input, and 1/8" (3.5mm) analog input • 1/4” (6.3mm) and 1/8” (3.5mm) headphone outputs (8-600 Ohms) • Up to 4 hours of battery playtime, 3400mAh rechargeable Lithium-ion battery • Five LED battery indicators • CNC-milled aluminum enclosure, available in anodized black, space gray, and gold • Dimension 6.69" (L) x 3.6" (W) x 1.69" (D) / 170mm (L) x 92mm (W) x 43mm (D) • Weight (amp) 2.4lbs / 1.09kg [/color]
```
 Ok. So. With the technical stuff out of the way. Lets get to the more important stuff. Living with it day to day.

Build Quality: It is built like a tank. I am pretty stoked with how “high end” it feels, but for over 2 grand it had better feel “high end.” It is a substantial 1.1kg, which might turn some people off, but keep in mind this is a “transportable” amp, not a “portable” amp. I don’t get the feeling that it is flimsy and will fall apart in a month or two. I’m hoping this means that this is a piece of equipment I will own for a long time to come.

Battery Life: Although it isn’t really a “portable” solution, it does have a battery, which supposedly lasts for up to 4 hours according to the specs. Real world? 3.5 hours. You can use the WA8 whilst the battery is charging, which is a great feature as 3.5 hours isn’t that long. I don’t know how many charge cycles the battery will run for, but it is replaceable if sent to Woo Audio, so I’m not too worried about that. It supplies clean power, and there is no humming or other noise that I can detect.

The Tubes: Tube life is supposedly 5000 hours (I think) and they are also supposedly user replaceable. Tube rolling is a possibility in the future with kits from Woo Audio I believe, but currently I think they are just trying to get the WA8’s out into peoples hands.

Power: Enough for nearly every headphone, minus the Abyss and possibly the HE6, but I haven’t heard it with the HE6 so I don’t know for sure. The LCD-4 starts to struggle at high volumes and loses a bit control in the low end, and starts to distort a bit. Most other headphones out there should be just fine. Apparently the new Focal Utopia and Elear are amazing paired with the WA8, but I haven’t heard them yet. The HD800S does really, really well out of the WA8. IEMS, at least the Nobles I tried, did very well out of the WA8, especially in 2 tube mode, which I will mention later.

Sound Quality: This is where it really matters. How does the WA8 sound? Bloody. Fantastic. Warm, but not too warm. You can tell you are listening to a tube amp, but not in an overbearing way. I think the combination of the sometimes bright but very detailed sabre DAC works really well. Almost as if the tubes are knocking off any harsh edge to the sound, leaving you with this beautiful warm detailed sound. Mentioning the DAC, I think it is better used as a full unit, rather than using an external DAC. I tried it extensively with my Chord Mojo using the line in, and have come to the decision that it is better to just use it as a one box solution. It just sounds fuller, and more spacious. The Bass is super, but not exaggerated. The mids are of course warm, and ( I think) due to the DAC+tubes combo, the treble is wonderfully detailed but not harsh. The amp is full Class A, whether this affects the sound or not I don’t know, most say it does. It does get HOT though. You are able to switch between using two tubes and three tubes with a little switch on top of the amp. Two tube mode sounds a bit leaner, and outputs less power. Perfect for IEMS. There is absolutely no noise what so ever. Three tube mode is more suitable for full size headphones, and a bit warmer and fuller. The background is pitch black. I’m a big fan of the fact it is an all tube amp, not hybrid. I have always wanted to own a tube amp, and now I do. It just happens to be one I can take with me on my travels, a great bonus.

In conclusion. Woo Audio was going for desktop performance in a battery operated, all tube, class a, transportable amp. I think they have achieved this. It has its drawbacks, and costs a pretty penny, but I’m very happy with it. If you can save up the coin, and want a transportable solution, tube or not, you could do far worse than the WA8. If you want a tube amp in general, desktop or otherwise, you could still do far worse than the WA8, it sounds that good. If only it had a little bit more power……Considering my tiny Geek Out V2 can output 1000mw, it would be nice if the WA8 could do something similar. All in all, it is a great piece of gear, and I look forward to what Woo might do with it in the future as the technology advances. More Battery Life? More Power? Optical in? Who knows, but it is exciting to think about. If they can make it SOUND better? I’d be impressed to say the least, this little thing is hard to beat, especially in its class, and price range. Thanks for reading, any questions, just let me know


----------



## boomtube

ufospls2 said:


> Did a little review of my experience with the WA8 so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm so torn right now about the WA8 vs CDM...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I wish there was someplace nearby I could test drive each with my DAP's and IEM's.


----------



## ufospls2

Does anyone have extensive listening experience with the HD800S and the WA8? I sadly sold my HD800 (original version) before purchasing the WA8. It seems like the WA8 and HD800S would be a great pairing, as I have heard both, but not together yet.


----------



## raypin

Mmm....it is a great pairing. Play Star Wars to hear what I mean. As I am typing this, I am testing the Onkyo DP-X1 line out to WA8 and HD800S (Heimdall 2 cable) playing, what else, Star Wars album via Tidal.com. Glorious!


----------



## ufospls2

raypin said:


> Mmm....it is a great pairing. Play Star Wars to hear what I mean. As I am typing this, I am testing the Onkyo DP-X1 line out to WA8 and HD800S (Heimdall 2 cable) playing, what else, Star Wars album via Tidal.com. Glorious!


 
 Just gotta sell some stuff via craigslist and hopefully I'll have enough cash to buy a pair. The Focal Utopia is too expensive, but the 800S might just be possible.


----------



## amham

ufospls2 said:


> Does anyone have extensive listening experience with the HD800S and the WA8? I sadly sold my HD800 (original version) before purchasing the WA8. It seems like the WA8 and HD800S would be a great pairing, as I have heard both, but not together yet.


 
 I can't think of a better pairing.  Of course, I have not listen to "all" headphones but I have listened extensively to my WA8 and HD800S.  The Senn's shortcomings are beautifully complemented by the WA8.  The spacious soundstage provided by tubes and the Senn is a revelation.  The upper end is nicely "softened" but still the detail shines through. The bottom is aided by the "umph" of the WA8 (you have to hear it to understand).  I listen to jazz, blues, folk rock, classical and american standards.  This is a serious amp for serious music, skip the electronic, pop, hip-hop and other new age drivel!


----------



## moedawg140

amham said:


> I can't think of a better pairing.  Of course, I have not listen to "all" headphones but I have listened extensively to my WA8 and HD800S.  The Senn's shortcomings are beautifully complemented by the WA8.  The spacious soundstage provided by tubes and the Senn is a revelation.  The upper end is nicely "softened" but still the detail shines through. The bottom is aided by the "umph" of the WA8 (you have to hear it to understand).  I listen to jazz, blues, folk rock, classical and american standards.  This is a serious amp for serious music, skip the electronic, pop, hip-hop and other new age drivel!


 
  
 No need to put down/sneer genre(s) that may not suit your personal tastes, @amham.


----------



## amham

moedawg140 said:


> amham said:
> 
> 
> > I can't think of a better pairing.  Of course, I have not listen to "all" headphones but I have listened extensively to my WA8 and HD800S.  The Senn's shortcomings are beautifully complemented by the WA8.  The spacious soundstage provided by tubes and the Senn is a revelation.  The upper end is nicely "softened" but still the detail shines through. The bottom is aided by the "umph" of the WA8 (you have to hear it to understand).  I listen to jazz, blues, folk rock, classical and american standards.  This is a serious amp for serious music, skip the electronic, pop, hip-hop and other new age drivel!
> ...


 
 Not a put down...just the absolute truth!


----------



## ufospls2

amham said:


> I can't think of a better pairing.  Of course, I have not listen to "all" headphones but I have listened extensively to my WA8 and HD800S.  The Senn's shortcomings are beautifully complemented by the WA8.  The spacious soundstage provided by tubes and the Senn is a revelation.  The upper end is nicely "softened" but still the detail shines through. The bottom is aided by the "umph" of the WA8 (you have to hear it to understand).  I listen to jazz, blues, folk rock, classical and american standards.  *This is a serious amp for serious music, skip the electronic, pop, hip-hop and other new age drivel! *


 
 Well now, thats the stupidest thing I've read today. I listen to tons of electronic on the WA8,and it works very well. It also works very well with my vast jazz collection. You may not like some genres, but that doesn't mean they are new age drivel.


----------



## boomtube

amham said:


> Not a put down...just the absolute truth!


 
 You can't tap the full potential of your gear, or even understand what it's fully capable of, unless you listen to a little Daft Punk, Wu-Tang and Skrillex.


----------



## gr8soundz

boomtube said:


> You can't tap the full potential of your gear, or even understand what it's fully capable of, unless you listen to a little Daft Punk, Wu-Tang and Skrillex.


 
  
 True.
  
 How can you test the real bass response of your equipment without playing 'Triumph' at least once?


----------



## Ultrainferno

I actually didn't really like the HD800 and HD800s too much on the WA8 (or the CDM), I like them best on the HUGO


----------



## raypin

ultrainferno said:


> I actually didn't really like the HD800 and HD800s too much on the WA8 (or the CDM), I like them best on the HUGO


 
 Mmm.......just curious, what did you not like about the pairing?


----------



## Ultrainferno

raypin said:


> Mmm.......just curious, what did you not like about the pairing?


 
  
 For me there's no magic, on the Hugo or V281 or my different tube amps there is. On the WA8 or CDM it's just "sound", I'm not feeling the emotion


----------



## uelover

ultrainferno said:


> For me there's no magic, on the Hugo or V281 or my different tube amps their is. On the WA8 or CDM it's just "sound", I'm not feeling the emotion




For me I dislike the HD800 on the Hugo and V281.

The caveat is that the WA8 only sounds nice when driven using their USB input.


----------



## Ultrainferno

uelover said:


> For me I dislike the HD800 on the Hugo and V281.
> 
> The caveat is that the WA8 only sounds nice when driven using their USB input.


 
  
 We clearly have different tastes 
 The WA8 does sound best when used in DAC& Amp mode, that's correct.


----------



## bmichels

ultrainferno said:


> We clearly have different tastes
> The WA8 does sound best when used in DAC& Amp mode, that's correct.


 
  
 +1, this is also what I found during my test of the WA8 with and without the Mojo or Hugo.  WA8's USB input sound best.... but then you need a USB-Digital out capable DAP (like the AK70)


----------



## WayTooCrazy

or any modern Android/iOS device. They also support USB digital out.


----------



## ddanois

I received my WA-8 last week and have been playing it for a few hours a day over 6 days to let it break in a bit before critical listening. On first blush, the sound is everything that others have mentioned. Warm, lush and energetic.
  
 However, one concern is the heat generated by this unit. The dial alone was a blazing 103 degrees after only 30min of play time. The body registered at 116 degrees F.
  
 While the sound is fabulous, I purchased this unit to take with me on business trips so this could be an issue. 
  
 Anyone seeing something different...could just be my unit so I thought it would be worth asking?
  
 Derek


----------



## bmichels

ddanois said:


> I received my WA-8 last week and have been playing it for a few hours a day over 6 days to let it break in a bit before critical listening. On first blush, the sound is everything that others have mentioned. Warm, lush and energetic.
> 
> However, one concern is the heat generated by this unit. The dial alone was a blazing 103 degrees after only 30min of play time. The body registered at 116 degrees F.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Regarding your heating issue, I do not recall this being an issue when I tested the WA8 during 2 hours.  But I did not really paid attention to this.
  
 Could you tell me *what headphone you prefer best with the WA8 ? Which one offer the best synergy ? *


----------



## raypin

Mmm......a small perforated  rubber mat (cut to size) is what I use to handle the heat produced by the WA 8. It is alsó grippy and acts as a placemat to prevent scratching (wa8 and table). Problem solved.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

ddanois said:


> I received my WA-8 last week and have been playing it for a few hours a day over 6 days to let it break in a bit before critical listening. On first blush, the sound is everything that others have mentioned. Warm, lush and energetic.
> 
> However, one concern is the heat generated by this unit. The dial alone was a blazing 103 degrees after only 30min of play time. The body registered at 116 degrees F.
> 
> ...


 
  
 At 116 degrees, the temp gage is pointed at the tubes vent. 100–105 degrees is a typical temp of ALL Class A amplifiers, even desktop solid state ones. WA8 Eclipse operates in Class A and it's all tubes design, not hybrid. WA8 does not have any fans or ugly vent fins on the chassis to reduce heat. It uses the entire chassis to dissipate heat.
  
 WA8 Eclipse was designed to be used on a desk or on any flat surface outside without case. Excellent for business travelers or at home from the living room to the bedroom or to the backyard. During development, we used WA8 Eclipse on a 4 weeks Asia and Australia vacation without issues. In fact, Jack is in Asia again with two WA8s for business.


----------



## moedawg140

Gorgeous picture, @HiFiGuy528!


----------



## wynsome

ufospls2 said:


> Well now, thats the stupidest thing I've read today. I listen to tons of electronic on the WA8,and it works very well. It also works very well with my vast jazz collection. You may not like some genres, but that doesn't mean they are new age drivel.




You have mentioned that you've listen to the WA8 with a pair of SR-80s. Can you discribe how that sounded? I use those with headphones a lot as my reference (odd)and I thinking of purchasing this amp. Thanks


----------



## ddanois

hifiguy528 said:


> At 116 degrees, the temp gage is pointed at the tubes vent. 100–105 degrees is a typical temp of ALL Class A amplifiers, even desktop solid state ones. WA8 Eclipse operates in Class A and it's all tubes design, not hybrid. WA8 does not have any fans or ugly vent fins on the chassis to reduce heat. It uses the entire chassis to dissipate heat.
> 
> WA8 Eclipse was designed to be used on a desk or on any flat surface outside without case. Excellent for business travelers or at home from the living room to the bedroom or to the backyard. During development, we used WA8 Eclipse on a 4 weeks Asia and Australia vacation without issues. In fact, Jack is in Asia again with two WA8s for business.


 

 Thank you for setting my expectations. Lots to learn!


----------



## raypin

mmm.....love the look of the Kimber Kable/ Axios.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

raypin said:


> mmm.....love the look of the Kimber Kable/ Axios.


 

 It does look really nice. I built a similar looking cable out of black BTG 26awg wire (8 strands), but doesn't look as good as this one due to the 2 different colors. Next time I'll build something nicer.


----------



## bmichels

Today I envoyed listening to my music In my garden during the whole afternoon. 



Conclusion: *3 Hours of runing time is definitively not enough ! *So... the WA8 with less than 4 hours battery is unfortunately not for me.

 This is a shame since I really liked its sound when I tested It 

I hope one day WooAudio will produce a "XL" version with a 2x bigger battery


----------



## raypin

mmm......it is not either/or. For tube music, I alternate using the CDM and the WA8 for maximum enjoyment, just as I alternate using headphones and in-ears. I've learnt to accept the short battery life of the WA8 and have adjusted accordingly. As @ultrainferno has said, we are spoilt for choice. I like love the WA8 and I intend to use it for many years to come as one of my reference trans(portable) tube-based amp. What  revisions is Woo Audio working on for the WA8? Who knows,  but I expect better performance, better battery and better everything. In the meantime, I see no reason to deprive myself of the musical enjoyment that the WA8 provides, regardless of battery life.


----------



## bmichels

raypin said:


> mmm......it is not either/or. For tube music, I alternate using the CDM and the WA8 for maximum enjoyment, just as I alternate using headphones and in-ears. I've learnt to accept the short battery life of the WA8 and have adjusted accordingly. As @ultrainferno has said, we are spoilt for choice. I like love the WA8 and I intend to use it for many years to come as one of my reference trans(portable) tube-based amp. What  revisions is Woo Audio working on for the WA8? Who knows,  but I expect better performance, better battery and better everything. In the meantime, I see no reason to deprive myself of the musical enjoyment that the WA8 provides, regardless of battery life.




You are a wise man


----------



## brams

Battery life is really not a concern for me although I must say the ability to find the time to listen in one's garden for over 3 hours does sound appealing!

Having said this I did ask Woo Audio to consider adding the ability to run the WA8 from a portable battery charger like something from Anker. That way there would be no need to increase the unit size, weight and cost to accomodate a usage profile that is not required most of the time. Even better would be a dock that would accomodate options such as an add on battery, optical input, rca jacks, etc.

Really like the unit as is though. I cannot tell the last time I listened to my desktop setup since I got it!


----------



## raypin

bmichels said:


> Today I envoyed listening to my music In my garden during the whole afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 OT: mmm.....your country estate is straight out of the movies. Is the Contessa busy supervising  the kitchen after your quail and truffle  hunt?  Very civilized. lol!


----------



## boomtube

raypin said:


> mmm......it is not either/or. For tube music, I alternate using the CDM and the WA8 for maximum enjoyment, just as I alternate using headphones and in-ears. I've learnt to accept the short battery life of the WA8 and have adjusted accordingly. As @ultrainferno has said, we are spoilt for choice. I like love the WA8 and I intend to use it for many years to come as one of my reference trans(portable) tube-based amp. What  revisions is Woo Audio working on for the WA8? Who knows,  but I expect better performance, better battery and better everything. In the meantime, I see no reason to deprive myself of the musical enjoyment that the WA8 provides, regardless of battery life.


 
 Can the WA8 be charged while listening?


----------



## moedawg140

boomtube said:


> Can the WA8 be charged while listening?


 
  
 Yes.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

bmichels said:


> Today I envoyed listening to my music In my garden during the whole afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 When fully charged (LED on charger turns GREEN), WA8 Eclipse should play continuously a little under 4 hrs. Keep in mind that WA8 operates in Class A and all-tube design (not hybrid). The sound you get is similar to a desktop amplifier, not a compromised sound like other small battery amps.
  
 WA8 can operate with external battery pack. Here's a link to one we've tested and liked. You can play WA8 off the battery pack or recharge WA8.
  
 http://amzn.to/2axxCyD


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I wonder what the increase in battery life would be if that battery pack was used.


----------



## bmichels

hifiguy528 said:


> ...The sound you get is similar to a desktop amplifier, not a compromised sound like other small battery amps.


 
  
 I Totally understand the power requirement of a "all tubes"  Class A amp, and I appreciate that the curent battery inside cannot provide more than 4 hours.  
  
 I just mean that *most people will accept an extra 250 grammes to have inside a 2 times bigger battery (7000 mA) that will provide a solid 7 hours operating time (+25% total weight for +100% running time is not a bad deal *


----------



## raypin

Mmm....that is new. Interesting.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

bmichels said:


> I Totally understand the power requirement of a "all tubes"  Class A amp, and I appreciate that the curent battery inside cannot provide more than 4 hours.
> 
> I just mean that *most people will accept an extra 250 grammes to have inside a 2 times bigger battery (7000 mA) that will provide a solid 7 hours operating time (+25% total weight for +100% running time is not a bad deal *


 
  
 Nearly 4 hrs. of continuous music playtime is a long time. That's half the work day in the U.S. (8 hrs. shift). We went with fast charging rather than longer battery life. Take a break when the battery is drained.... *WA8 can be used while charging. *
  
 The sound quality was our main focus. If squeezing one additional hour of use, BUT the sound would sacrifice it is NOT worth it to us.


----------



## bmichels

> Originally Posted by *HiFiGuy528* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The sound quality was our main focus. If squeezing one additional hour of use, BUT the sound would sacrifice it is NOT worth it to us.


 
  
 I agree 100% with your choice. SQ is n°1 focus.  
  
 But a bigger battery (only 200 grammes needed to double it's capacity) will have offered SQ AND long battery life.  
  
 But I will not debate anymore this point, it was your design decision, and I respect it.


----------



## AnakChan

I've had a loaner WA8 for the past few days and given it maybe have had about a total of 2 hrs of listening time whenever I've had a chance. I have to say it's quite a solid unit. The weight on it's own is already as mentioned at 1.1kg but add the iPad, cables, headphones plus misc, and messenger bag is almost 3 kg. The unit definitely has a premium feel to it with the volume knob large, smooth and no wobbles.
  
 I've had my iPad/iPhone with Onkyo HD Player plugged to the WA8 and it works with DSD DoP fine. And right now I'm actually listening to it off my iMac. The main headphones I'm using is the TH-900 as I've loaned my HD800S to @Currawong.
  
*The Functionality Likes* There is also no "ping" vibration sensitivity of the tubes as one may expect out of a (trans)portable tube amp. I also like the dual 3.5mm and 6.3mm SE support and do wish they had a balanced out especially for for the large HD800-type cans. 
  
*The Functionality Don't Minds* I'm not so concerned about the 4 hour battery life as I hardly get to listen beyond 20-30 mins these days except for the very rare occasions when my wife/kids are out of the home. The separate charger is a "no choice" option I guess - 5V USB wouldn't cut it in charging such a battery as the WA8 houses. 
  
*The Functionality Don't Likes* When stopping music off the iPad/iPhone, the pop does catch me by surprise every single time. It just catches one off guard (*Edit*: _It looks like the clicks are specific to DSD files. PCM/DXD are ok. Thanks to Jack Wu for helping me narrow down the scope of this_). Meanwhile, as for the input, I do wish a microUSB instead of the USB-B which seems somewhat olds school.
  
*Sonics* Sonically, it also exhibits a premium sound as one would expect from an amp of this calibre. To my ears, and compared to other amps I'm used to, the WA8 has a somewhat slightly warmer silky smooth styled signature. Most noticeably to me, the bass has a deep and layered structure to the presentation. The mids are full and treble continue the smoothness of the overall tonal signature. The solid state portable DAC/Amps I've have by comparison have a somewhat more drier airy crisp sound especially in the trebles, compared to the WA8 where I'd describe the trebles as smooth and silky but not crisp like the op-amps in my other amps.
  
 At least to me, it's not a technical demon but it's articulate and overall musical and relaxing signature that sets one into an easy listening mood. It definitely exhibits that "tube" personality.


----------



## Currawong

My review is in: http://www.head-fi.org/products/wooaudio-wa8-eclipse/reviews/16620
  
 I hadn't realised that Jack lent a unit to both myself an Anakchan. I was sitting here thinking that this might be more suitable for him to review since he is interested in serious portable gear, more so than I am.


----------



## ufospls2

Well, I decided to move on from the WA8. I traded it in at the shop I purchased it from for a pair of HD800S. The WA8 would have worked well with the HD800S, but I didn't have enough cash for both. It just didn't have enough power at the end of the day, for the headphones I own. I thought I would be satisfied with listening at lower volumes, but in the end I just couldn't justify the cost if it didn't drive my LCD-4 and Abyss well. The distortion in the low end at higher volumes was maddening. For $1800USD, in my opinion, the WA8 should have enough power to drive any headphone on the market, at least 1W of output power I would guess. I'm sure Woo Audio has their reasons for making the WA8 with only 350mw of output power. Perhaps they could chime in here, and explain why. All in all I'm sad to see it go as it is a fantastic sounding device. Maybe some day a MK2 will be made, with more output power, and more battery life. I would be first in line for that.


----------



## AnakChan

I've not heard the distortion of what you're hearing but then again I don't have the LCD4 nor Abyss. I've got a day off on Friday & will trek to a local store with my temp loaner WA8 to listen to bigger cans.


----------



## ufospls2

anakchan said:


> I've not heard the distortion of what you're hearing but then again I don't have the LCD4 nor Abyss. I've got a day off on Friday & will trek to a local store with my temp loaner WA8 to listen to bigger cans.


 
 It would only happen with cans that it doesn't have enough power for. With easier to drive headphones there is no distortion at all.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

ufospls2 said:


> Well, I decided to move on from the WA8. I traded it in at the shop I purchased it from for a pair of HD800S. The WA8 would have worked well with the HD800S, but I didn't have enough cash for both. It just didn't have enough power at the end of the day, for the headphones I own. I thought I would be satisfied with listening at lower volumes, but in the end I just couldn't justify the cost if it didn't drive my LCD-4 and Abyss well. The distortion in the low end at higher volumes was maddening. For $1800USD, in my opinion, the WA8 should have enough power to drive any headphone on the market, at least 1W of output power I would guess. I'm sure Woo Audio has their reasons for making the WA8 with only 350mw of output power. Perhaps they could chime in here, and explain why. All in all I'm sad to see it go as it is a fantastic sounding device. Maybe some day a MK2 will be made, with more output power, and more battery life. I would be first in line for that.


 
  
 To be fair, most solid state desktop (full-size) amplifiers on the market can NOT drive LCD-4 and Abyss effectively and sound good. Off the top of my head, our WA234MOMNO, WA5 / WA5-LE, Sim Audio's Moon NEO 430 HA and Cavalli Liquid Gold can drive LCD-4 & Abyss headphones; all cost nearly $4K or more, requires AC power and not travel friendly. WA8 was not designed to be the "end game" desktop amp and will never be. What it is however, is the best sounding travel friendly all-tube amp with hi-res DAC on the market today. 
  
 We recommend our WA5 /WA5-LE for your LCD-4 and Abyss headphones. 
  
 http://wooaudio.com/products/wa5le.html


----------



## uelover

ufospls2 said:


> The WA8 would have worked well with the HD800S, but I didn't have enough cash for both.


 
  
 It is surprising that you can have cash for LCD4 and Abyss but not for WA8 and HD800S 
  


ufospls2 said:


> For $1800USD, in my opinion, the WA8 should have enough power to drive any headphone on the market, at least 1W of output power I would guess.


 
  
 That is a huge (and perhaps unrealistic) expectation I would say for a small and battery powered device, price aside.


----------



## ufospls2

uelover said:


> It is surprising that you can have cash for LCD4 and Abyss but not for WA8 and HD800S
> 
> 
> That is a huge (and perhaps unrealistic) expectation I would say for a small and battery powered device, price aside.


 
 LH Labs geek out V2 puts out a watt of power for 300 bucks. Granted it is solid state, but it is doable.


----------



## ufospls2

hifiguy528 said:


> To be fair, most solid state desktop (full-size) amplifiers on the market can NOT drive LCD-4 and Abyss effectively and sound good. Off the top of my head, our WA234MOMNO, WA5 / WA5-LE, Sim Audio's Moon NEO 430 HA and Cavalli Liquid Gold can drive LCD-4 & Abyss headphones; all cost nearly $4K or more, requires AC power and not travel friendly. WA8 was not designed to be the "end game" desktop amp and will never be. What it is however, is the best sounding travel friendly all-tube amp with hi-res DAC on the market today.
> 
> We recommend our WA5 /WA5-LE for your LCD-4 and Abyss headphones.
> 
> http://wooaudio.com/products/wa5le.html


 
 That doesn't explain the reasoning for the low power output of the WA8. I'm sure there was a reason for it, I'm just curious why.


----------



## AnakChan

ufospls2 said:


> It would only happen with cans that it doesn't have enough power for. With easier to drive headphones there is no distortion at all.


Hmmm, I've tried the HE1K, Ethers, & LCD-4 (2015) & I couldn't hear the distortion you're referring to. I agree there wasn't enough grunt as I had the volume at max with the LCD-4 but didn't pick up any distortion (all in 3-tube setting).

I did notice that if one were to switch between 2 & 3-tube setting whilst the WA8 is on, then yes there is distortion but I don't believe that's how the switch is supposed to be used. When I had it at 3-tube, I switched off the WA8 & powered it on and no distortion.


----------



## uelover

anakchan said:


> I did notice that if one were to switch between 2 & 3-tube setting whilst the WA8 is on, then yes there is distortion but I don't believe that's how the switch is supposed to be used. When I had it at 3-tube, I switched off the WA8 & powered it on and no distortion.




Yup it's stated in the manual as a caution that you must turn off the amp before changing the gain (i.e. between two and three tubes). Failure to do so may not only result in distortion but may also damaged the amp. 

I understand however that many people don't tend to read the manual because it seems like a straightforward amp to use.


----------



## ufospls2

anakchan said:


> Hmmm, I've tried the HE1K, Ethers, & LCD-4 (2015) & I couldn't hear the distortion you're referring to. I agree there wasn't enough grunt as I had the volume at max with the LCD-4 but didn't pick up any distortion (all in 3-tube setting).
> 
> I did notice that if one were to switch between 2 & 3-tube setting whilst the WA8 is on, then yes there is distortion but I don't believe that's how the switch is supposed to be used. When I had it at 3-tube, I switched off the WA8 & powered it on and no distortion.


 
 The distortion was in the low end (percussive, really low) with the LCD-4 at high volumes. It just doesn't have enough power for them.


----------



## AnakChan

ufospls2 said:


> The distortion was in the low end (percussive, really low) with the LCD-4 at high volumes. It just doesn't have enough power for them.


 
  
 Were you on 2 or 3-tube setting? Again, I'm not disagreeing that there is not enough power but in terms of distortion, I spent a good 1.5 hrs trying different cans to hear it but couldn't. It would be a good test to see if others have hears this or not.


----------



## ufospls2

anakchan said:


> Were you on 2 or 3-tube setting? Again, I'm not disagreeing that there is not enough power but in terms of distortion, I spent a good 1.5 hrs trying different cans to hear it but couldn't. It would be a good test to see if others have hears this or not.


 
 3 Tube. I tried two different WA8's and got the same result. At low volumes it was great, it just starts to break up in the low end at high volumes (over 8 on the volume knob) with bass heavy tracks. Its a shame the WA8 doesn't have more power as I definitely would have kept it if it could drive difficult headphones.


----------



## AnakChan

ufospls2 said:


> 3 Tube. I tried two different WA8's and got the same result. At low volumes it was great, it just starts to break up in the low end at high volumes (over 8 on the volume knob) with bass heavy tracks. Its a shame the WA8 doesn't have more power as I definitely would have kept it if it could drive difficult headphones.


I'm not too sure why the power limitation is repeated and already agreed repetitively. For me the scope of the topic is about the distortion.

I see you managed to try two WA8s & both exhibited distortion. I have access to only one but I did ask @Currawong if he heard any distortion his WA8 but preliminary response is he didn't hear of any. I'll check with him to see if he's done more thourough listening with other cans at his disposal.


----------



## Currawong

I don't have LCD-4s, but when I tried them out of various amps they _definitely _need a high-power amp and a WA8 wouldn't cut it.  I don't see why there would be a problem with HD800s at high volumes (which I didn't try) as they require less power, not more. The HD800 S make a couple of sacrifices for their warmer sound signature and I gather one of those is increased bass distortion, which may be necessary to take into account.


----------



## ufospls2

currawong said:


> I don't have LCD-4s, but when I tried them out of various amps they _definitely _need a high-power amp and a WA8 wouldn't cut it.  I don't see why there would be a problem with HD800s at high volumes (which I didn't try) as they require less power, not more. The HD800 S make a couple of sacrifices for their warmer sound signature and I gather one of those is increased bass distortion, which may be necessary to take into account.


 
 There shouldn't be any troubles with the HD800, HD800S. They are pretty easy (within reason) to drive as you know.


----------



## Currawong

ufospls2 said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have LCD-4s, but when I tried them out of various amps they _definitely _need a high-power amp and a WA8 wouldn't cut it.  I don't see why there would be a problem with HD800s at high volumes (which I didn't try) as they require less power, not more. The HD800 S make a couple of sacrifices for their warmer sound signature and I gather one of those is increased bass distortion, which may be necessary to take into account.
> ...


 

 Yup, I had no trouble with my HD800s but there is no way I can see the WA8 running out of power -- if anything tube amps have plenty of voltage swing.


----------



## AnakChan

currawong said:


> Yup, I had no trouble with my HD800s but there is no way I can see the WA8 running out of power -- if anything tube amps have plenty of voltage swing.


 
  
 I'm just trying my Fostex T50RP Mk3's. I agree the WA8 lacks the grunt but I have to disagree about hearing any distortion as I just don't hear it with the LCD4's, HE1K, T50RP Mk3s, and Ethers - maybe I'm just lucky with my loaner unit.


----------



## uelover

Ufospls2 is the first to raise the issue of distortion on his WA8 I think. 

I have not heard any distortion on LCD4 myself (connected to a MacBook) nor any other headphones. 

In general, I find the WA8 to be perfect with any dynamic headphone or iem but falls a little short when driving planar. 

The pairing with focal utopia is one that I'm waiting to hear.


----------



## raypin

Mmm....is the reported distortion out of the Abyss or LCD 4 happening at 3-tube mode and at what volume setting(s)?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

raypin said:


> Mmm....is the reported distortion out of the Abyss or LCD 4 happening at 3-tube mode and at what volume setting(s)?


 
  
 Audible distortion can happen if the tubes output (2 or 3 tubes) is switched without powering OFF the amplifier first. The output stage needs to reset... This is mentioned in the quick start guide included with WA8.


----------



## ufospls2

raypin said:


> Mmm....is the reported distortion out of the Abyss or LCD 4 happening at 3-tube mode and at what volume setting(s)?


 
 3 tube mode. LCD-4. Over volume 8, with bass HEAVY tracks.


----------



## raypin

Mmm....and is 8 your normal listening volume or above normal listening volume (out of the LCD 4)?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

ufospls2 said:


> LH Labs geek out V2 puts out a watt of power for 300 bucks. Granted it is solid state, but it is doable.


 
  
 power ratings are not all equal... a good example is look at the power ratings on a receiver vs. high quality power amp.
  


ufospls2 said:


> That doesn't explain the reasoning for the low power output of the WA8. I'm sure there was a reason for it, I'm just curious why.


 
  
 There are many reasons. Price of the final product aside; the battery life, heat it would generate, output noise level, size of the output transformers, size and weight of the final product. Just to name a few.
  
 WA8 was never meant to be the "end game" desktop amplifier + DAC. It is however the best sounding battery-operated tube amp on the market today. It doesn't sound like a small amp. WA8's output is so quiet, you can use any IEMs without a hit of hiss noise and still sound like a desktop amp capable of driving a wide range with full-size headphones.


----------



## AnakChan

I've been doing a little bit more listening of the WA8 especially against my Invicta/Zana Deux desktop setup. The Invicta/ZD has a somewhat brighter signature compared to the WA8 which feels warmer by comparison. It really depends on what one is listening to but for say modern R&B and HipHop, my wife & I prefer the WA8 as it feels less "shouty" and less aggressive than the Invicta/ZD. The WA8 however does noticeably have a smaller soundstage than the Invicta/ZD which isn't surprising.
  
 So the WA8 is a nice compliment offering a different flavour to my current setup.


----------



## WooAudio

Thanks for your update. I am glad to know the little guy is stacking up well to a full sized desktop amp. Looking forward to hearing more of your impressions.


----------



## Jiexi

How warm does this thing get? MJ2 hot? too warm to keep in a hoodie pocket?


----------



## raypin

Mmm....it is not pocketable. So, forget about it.


----------



## eriksurya

It is very hot.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Beautiful pic of WA8 + beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro from StudioArunKuplas
  
 https://www.instagram.com/p/BKnr0xAjYQa/?taken-by=studio_arun_kuplas


----------



## doc0075579

Received my Eclipse yesterday, very impressive! As noted earlier, not quite enough power to drive my LCD-4, but sounds great with my LCD-2.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

doc0075579 said:


> Received my Eclipse yesterday, very impressive! As noted earlier, not quite enough power to drive my LCD-4, but sounds great with my LCD-2.


 
  
 congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 we would love to see a pic or two of your system.


----------



## doc0075579

I will when I get back home . I'm out of town until next week.


----------



## bmichels

Has someone already tried tube rolling with his Wa8 ?


----------



## brams

bmichels said:


> Has someone already tried tube rolling with his Wa8 ?


 
 You can't directly.  Woo Audio will be providing tube modules at some point that will enable tube rolling of a sorts i.e. switching out the tube module originally provided with the unit for another module supplied by Woo Audio.
  
 Yes it does take away from the fun of rolling your own tubes, but my understanding is Woo Audio will provide modules with different flavors and could in theory provide reference modules designed to extract maximum performance from the WA8 when paired with different reference cans.
  
 It would be great if they could provide just the module without tubes so a user could roll their own tubes, but it might not be possible with the design.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

bmichels said:


> Has someone already tried tube rolling with his Wa8 ?


 
  
 The stock tubes should lasts around 5000 hrs. We recommend everyone to enjoy their WA8 while we work on the upgrade tubes kit.


----------



## STR-1

Really annoyed with the way sterling exchange rate is plummeting against the dollar. Looks like it will be a while before I will feel able to order a WA8. Will focus for the moment on fine-tuning my Chord Dave/HE1000 system but still looking forward to giving myself a WA8/Utopia option.


----------



## LjF

Just got a wa8 and have put a few hours on it, but too soon to say much about the sound except that it is good and enjoyable with my HD800.
  
 A few critical notes on ergonomics - it's easy to tip the unit over because it is so slim - somekinda stabilizing feet for desktop use would be nice, like you get with a router for example. The on/off switch is hard to get at being so small and almost recessed, making it easy to knock the unit over when you're trying to turn it off before you fall asleep. Same with the 2/3 tube switch, but who cares about that. I guess this was done for portability.
  
 I look at my "big rig" and I see two power cables, a pair of interconnects, an spdif converter and a usb cable. I'm hoping to replace all that complexity with the little wa8.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

ljf said:


> Just got a wa8 and have put a few hours on it, but too soon to say much about the sound except that it is good and enjoyable with my HD800.
> 
> A few critical notes on ergonomics - it's easy to tip the unit over because it is so slim - somekinda stabilizing feet for desktop use would be nice, like you get with a router for example. The on/off switch is hard to get at being so small and almost recessed, making it easy to knock the unit over when you're trying to turn it off before you fall asleep. Same with the 2/3 tube switch, but who cares about that. I guess this was done for portability.
> 
> I look at my "big rig" and I see two power cables, a pair of interconnects, an spdif converter and a usb cable. I'm hoping to replace all that complexity with the little wa8.


 
  
 Congratulations! We recommend 100–150 hrs. of normal use with music playback to "break-in" the amp/tubes. The sound should improve with every use. 
  
 We intentionally made the switches slightly recessed so they can not be accidentally switched ON/OFF in transport. Please keep in mind to power OFF the unit before changing the tubes output, this resets the circuit.
  
 We look forward to your extended listening impressions and pics.


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....the very short battery life is beginning to bug me a lot. This after a couple of months of real-world usage of the WA8. I thought I could smartly manage the battery life but it is just too screw** short! :mad:


----------



## bmichels

raypin said:


> Mmm.....the very short battery life is beginning to bug me a lot. This after a couple of months of real-world usage of the WA8. I thought I could smartly manage the battery life but it is just too screw** short!


 
  
 Agree.  As I already stated, a 100% battery life increase will only "cost" a +20% total weight increase.
 So, I believe WooAudio should have included a 2x bigger battery inside.  But... sorry, here I am trolling again


----------



## brams

raypin said:


> Mmm.....the very short battery life is beginning to bug me a lot. This after a couple of months of real-world usage of the WA8. I thought I could smartly manage the battery life but it is just too screw** short! :mad:




Weren't you going to pick up the Chartech portable power supply to address this?


----------



## Jimmy6

I agree. I've been spoilt with the chord hugo battery life. Often when I take out the WA8 in a hurry I forget to check the battery life only turning it on to find out there's about half battery left. 

I start to enjoy nice music and suddenly, music fades out to a faint *pop*.

The inconvenience is really a pain in the *^%# for portable use despite the excellent sound


----------



## pompom

Also Agree.  I used to own a WA8 and immensely liked it but... *I finally sold it due to it's short battery like.  *
  
 Like Jimmy6, I too often ran out of juice during listening nirvana.  What a pitty they use such a small battery in their design !


----------



## raypin

Mmm.... chargetech seems to be the only solution-but they are still not available in my neck of the woods. Local Distributor keeps on promising availability. Found an alternative (Ravpower) with the same feature set as chargetech and they can ship to my home. My concern though is the added weight. This is frustrating.


----------



## AnakChan

raypin said:


> Mmm.... chargetech seems to be the only solution-but they are still not available in my neck of the woods. Local Distributor keeps on promising availability. Found an alternative (Ravpower) with the same feature set as chargetech and they can ship to my home. My concern though is the added weight. This is frustrating.


I would suggest you look at the OmniCharge Pro with the D.C. Output option. That should be more efficient with a user tuneable option to set to whatever direct DC-direct voltage required to charge the WA8.

I don't think ChargeTech has a direct DC out. Which means it has to convert from DC to AC (120V or 240V whichever you purchased), then only to convert back to DC with the WA8 adapter. That is very inefficient.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Is the battery life truly too short or we're simply enjoying music on WA8 longer? My iPhone 6S' battery lasts about 7 hrs while my mom's flip phone can go for days without charging, but it doesn't have the same capabilities & usage enjoyment of my iPhone 6S. I'll keep using my iPhone and charge it when I can to make it through the day.


----------



## SDBiotek

hifiguy528 said:


> Is the battery life truly too short or we're simply enjoying music on WA8 longer? My iPhone 6S' battery lasts about 7 hrs while my mom's flip phone can go for days without charging, but it doesn't have the same capabilities & usage enjoyment of my iPhone 6S. I'll keep using my iPhone and charge it when I can to make it through the day.



If the run time was doubled, you'd still see complaints in this thread. I definitely would have liked an extra hour or two, to be honest, but having a great sound is more important than the battery life. If the WA8 was much larger than it is, it wouldn't really be too convenient to carry around.


----------



## WooAudio

Plug in the WA8 to the charger if you concern about battery life. The WA8 is a real tube amp that battery consumption is great. However, it manages to play a few hours with batteries and produces sound you would expect in a true HiFi desktop sysyem. It is unprecedented. Adding more batteries would only make the amp bigger which defeats the purpose of a compact design.

If you need to build a travel system without worrying an extra bit of weight, battery pack with AC outlet will let you to use the WA8 charger to charge the amp.


----------



## bmichels

wooaudio said:


> Plug in the WA8 to the charger if you concern about battery life. The WA8 is a real tube amp that battery consumption is great. However, it manages to play a few hours with batteries and produces sound you would expect in a true HiFi desktop sysyem. It is unprecedented. Adding more batteries would only make the amp bigger which defeats the purpose of a compact design.
> 
> If you need to build a travel system without worrying an extra bit of weight, battery pack with AC outlet will let you to use the WA8 charger to charge the amp.




One alternative solution will be a small * design change so that the WA8 offer a DC input that bypass the internal battery* so that an external BIg battery can be used ( instead of the bulky and in efficient "DC-AC battery-converter + charger" solution). 

And Woo could even make some extra money selling an "officially approved" external battery pack 


I guess one can DIY this mod but then we loose waranty...

-


----------



## pompom

bmichels said:


> One alternative solution will be a small * design change so that the WA8 offer a DC input that bypass the internal battery* so that an external BIg battery can be used ( instead of the bulky and in efficient "DC-AC battery-converter + charger" solution).
> 
> And Woo could even make some extra money selling an "officially approved" external battery pack
> 
> ...


 
  
 yes,this is smart.   if such solution will have been available, I* would have purchased this external battery pack from Woo instead of ...selling my WA8.*
  
 Ideally this external battery pack should be designed to "click" on the WA8, without additional cables (like an additional slice that add for example 1/2" of thickness to the Amp)


----------



## bmichels

Yes, Something like this for example, like a battery for camcorder  :
  
  
  or....  
  
 I am not trolling, Just trying to help with suggestions and ideas...


----------



## raypin

Mmm......went ahead and ordered the Chargetech power outlet. I wanted to order here for warranty purpose but the distro is just disgustingly slow. Hopefully, the 27000 mah will be enough to power my WA8 to at least 3 hours. 6 hours is the minimum that I require.


----------



## brams

I've not done battery life tests using the chargetech, but based on the speed at which it recharges my Wa8 I think a doubling if battery life should be possible depending on output listening levels and headphone impedance. Perhaps Woo Audio has done testing and can comment.

Incidentally Chargetech is about to release a unit with an even larger capacity with a current pre- launch pricing that is just over $200 usd. I may jump on that since it works wonderfully as a backup source for many applications. For example I use their current unit to make my liquid carbon "transportable" and does that ever work well!

I don't think the dc out solution will work as previously explained by Woo Audio, although I still struggle to understand why it would not. Assuming it cannot I really do like the suggestion from @bmichels. If that cannot be done then the Woo Audio supplied adapter with removable and shorter cords on both ends would be a great option to make the Chargetech to adapter to WA8 connection more "tidy".


----------



## raypin

brams said:


> I've not done battery life tests using the chargetech, but based on the speed at which it recharges my Wa8 I think a doubling if battery life should be possible depending on output listening levels and headphone impedance. Perhaps Woo Audio has done testing and can comment.
> 
> Incidentally Chargetech is about to release a unit with an even larger capacity with a current pre- launch pricing that is just over $200 usd. I may jump on that since it works wonderfully as a backup source for many applications. For example I use their current unit to make my liquid carbon "transportable" and does that ever work well!
> 
> I don't think the dc out solution will work as previously explained by Woo Audio, although I still struggle to understand why it would not. Assuming it cannot I really do like the suggestion from @bmichels. If that cannot be done then the Woo Audio supplied adapter with removable and shorter cords on both ends would be a great option to make the Chargetech to adapter to WA8 connection more "tidy".




Mm....yeah a more powerful Chargetech power outlet is in the works. Unfortunately, it is not an option for me since TSA prohibits the air transport of more than 27000 mah battery bank. With the exploding Samsung Note 7 fiasco, power banks are hot items as far as airport and airlines authorities are concerned. I think the new Chargetech model will be out very soon since the current 27000 mah model is now on sale direct from their company store (I paid discounted price of usd 165.00, with overseas shipping around usd 200.00 total).


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....my main use for the WA8 is outside home listening, where power outlets are not always conveniently available. At home, it gets plugged in so no battery life problem. But I rarely use the WA8 as a desktop amp (or for home use). I already have the Chord Dave to fulfill that role.


----------



## brams

I've heard good things about the Dave, but out of my price range I'm afraid. Just switched to using the new COS Engineering H1 for my desktop solution and really liking it with the Utopia so far.

BTW I just finished running the liquid carbon for almost 4 hours straight off the Chargetech. I did not start from a full charge (3 blue lights out of 4 on the battery indicator) and only stopped because I had to run some errands. When I did the indicator had just changed to one light. The WA8 probably pulls more current for the same load and listening level, but I'm thinking you should be good with the Chargetech. 

Actually I'm seriously thinking about making the Chargetech a permanent part of my desktop setup. It may be my imagination, but i think the presentation is a bit cleaner running from the battery pack instead of the mains.

Still loving the Wa8 and the ability to easily move it from room to room. Used with a cell phone to to access Tidal from wherever i am sitting makes it all worthwhile!


----------



## raypin

Mm......received today via Fedex my Chargetech with AC output battery bank (27000 mah). Tested it right away with my WA8 and I was able to extend my listening session from 3.5 hours (usual battery life of the WA8) to around 7.5 hours continuous playback. Better than expected. Short battery life solved. Combo is enough for heavy use. No sound problem.


----------



## brams

raypin said:


> Mm......received today via Fedex my Chargetech with AC output battery bank (27000 mah). Tested it right away with my WA8 and I was able to extend my listening session from 3.5 hours (usual battery life of the WA8) to around 7.5 hours continuous playback. Better than expected. Short battery life solved. Combo is enough for heavy use. No sound problem.




Great to hear that it worked for you as well as it has worked for me. If you have a desktop headphone amp I also encourage you to try it with the chargetech instead of plugging the amp into the mains. I was shocked at how well it worked with the liquid carbon driving the Utopia.

Incidentally, I had the opportunity to discuss the Chargetech with the folks from Woo Audio at an audio show in Toronto earlier today. They reported that another power supply that works well is the RAVPower RP-PB14. The link on Amazon is: https://www.amazon.com/RAVPower-23000mAh-Portable-Charger-External/dp/B00HFMUBYG/ref=sr_1_21?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1477788289&sr=1-21&keywords=Ravpower

This model is apparently quite small and is able to provide the required 12V dc directly to the power input jack of the WA8. The standard WA8 ac to dc converter is rated to put out 12.6V, but apparently the WA8 works fine on 12V. This option therefore eliminates the need to use the ac to dc converter with the power supply and minimizes the footprint of the WA8 power supply combination.


----------



## raypin

Mm....yeah, I'm thinking of using my Chargetech to power my desktop amps like the Dave. Not sure if it is advisable to do so. Also, looking at the Ravpower that you mentioned, I'd love to have that as well except it does seem to have the Microsoft Surface adaptor (fin-type magnetic).


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Nice pic shared with us by customer Robert S.


----------



## DanDorn

Could someone tell me what connections (rig variations) are possible with the W-8 beyond USB/computer? I have multiple DAPs (X5ii, AK100ii, C4 Pro, etc.) and I just don't know how they'd relate to this DAC/amp. I'm assuming there's no optical or coax here, and the suite of connectivity offered by the Chord Hugo (which I own and love). Thanks!!


----------



## SDBiotek

The only connection options are USB and line-in.


----------



## DanDorn

Got my answer, thanks!


----------



## SDBiotek

Yes, the line-in is an analog connection, and bypasses the DAC.


----------



## DanDorn

Thanks.


----------



## DanDorn

Thought of another question. Anyone have experience with side-by-side comparison of the Woo vs Continental Dual Mono? I'm wondering which device is better at handling power-thirsty headphones.


----------



## ufospls2

dandorn said:


> Thought of another question. Anyone have experience with side-by-side comparison of the Woo vs Continental Dual Mono? I'm wondering which device is better at handling power-thirsty headphones.


 
 Neither to be honest. The WA8 would be a better option than the CDM if you had to choose between them though. I can't remember the exact numbers but I think the output of the CDM is 125mw into 32ohms, and the WA8's max output is 350mw, I'm not sure into what ohms that is measured at. If you HAD to have a portable option for hard to drive headphones I would check out the iFi Idsd Micro, it is solid state though.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Does anyone here use the WA8 as a "front end" to a 2 channel setup?


----------



## DanDorn

Appreciate the info! What's driving my interest here, I suppose, is curiosity about a transportable tube DAC/amp, never having had OR heard a tube amp. I've read good things about the iFi you mentioned, but at the solid state level, I already have the Chord Hugo, which pretty much rocks soundwise paired with DAP or Mac and is portable enough.


----------



## brams

dandorn said:


> Appreciate the info! What's driving my interest here, I suppose, is curiosity about a transportable tube DAC/amp, never having had OR heard a tube amp. I've read good things about the iFi you mentioned, but at the solid state level, I already have the Chord Hugo, which pretty much rocks soundwise paired with DAP or Mac and is portable enough.




Since you already have and are happy with the Hugo, I would say just stick with that. It has an impressive array of connection options that the WA8 cannot match. The WA8 will give you a different sound, but only you can say which you prefer despite any posted comparisons. 

Having said that I love my WA8 used with a QP1R as the front end; it sounds great with any headphone I have thrown at It. I have never compared it to the Hugo, but I do prefer it to the Mojo. A breif comparison between the Hugo and WA8 can be found here:

http://www.headfonia.com/review-woo-audio-wa8-eclipse-new-transportable-king/3/

If you have the stash then using the Hugo as a front end or alternate to the WA8 would give you maximum flexibility. Personally I'd just choose one and spend the money saved on music or a trip.


----------



## DanDorn

brams said:


> Since you already have and are happy with the Hugo, I would say just stick with that. It has an impressive array of connection options that the WA8 cannot match. The WA8 will give you a different sound, but only you can say which you prefer despite any posted comparisons.
> 
> Having said that I love my WA8 used with a QP1R as the front end; it sounds great with any headphone I have thrown at It. I have never compared it to the Hugo, but I do prefer it to the Mojo. A breif comparison between the Hugo and WA8 can be found here:
> 
> ...


 

 Haha, good advice.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

waytoocrazy said:


> Does anyone here use the WA8 as a "front end" to a 2 channel setup?


 
  
 Only on $85,000 Pass Xs 300 monoblocks...
  
 http://www.tonepublications.com/?p=18566


----------



## nephilim32

Man. A couple of weeks ago I attended TAVES in Toronto. Mike Liang and Jack Wu are 2 of the nicest, most welcoming people! 
I spent over 2 hrs in their expo pairing my AK JR with the beautiful WA 8 while frequently trying out many great headphones like my own blue mo-FI's, Sony MDR Zx10, Focal Utopia/Elear and my favourite the Sennheiser HD 800s. I just couldn't stop!! Mr. Liang was so nice to me and allowed me to take all the time I wanted. He also let me use a 700$ stereo aux/mini jack cable from nordöst to ensure the best listening experience I could have. All in all I have to say that by far and away the woo audio exhibit was my favourite part of TAVES. I just loved it and of course I will be buying the WA 8 at the beginning of next year. I will also try and land a pair of LCD XC's to go with it. 

Thanks again Jack and Mike! I am one happy head-fi'er. 
I also can't wait to try tube rolling with this beast in the near future.


----------



## nephilim32

ufospls2 said:


> Actually I've got a quick question for you. Just wondering if this is safe. I have the Mojo "stacked" with my WA8 right now. The WA8 gets hot, and I know the Mojo has an overheat sensor (at least I think it does) but I'm just a bit worried about the heat. Do you think doing the combo like this is safe? Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Deadly!!! Wow. You must be very happy. Awesome rig....a transportable rig no less! 
I'm gonna grab the AUDEZE XC's cause I travel a lot and they are quite an amazing closed-back CAN.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Heads up everybody. One week only!
  
 http://wooaudio.com/products/


----------



## ufospls2

nephilim32 said:


> Deadly!!! Wow. You must be very happy. Awesome rig....a transportable rig no less!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The WA8 was great with easier to drive headphones, but in the end didn't have enough juice to power the LCD-4 to the levels I would like properly. I would reckon it will work the XC's as they are a bit easier to drive. I ended up returning the WA8, but man did it sound good while I had it.


----------



## sdwong

hifiguy528 said:


> NEW Focal headphones pairs exceptionally well with WA8. :basshead:




This is the headphone I want and is the reason I got the WA8!

What cable do you recommend in between the WA8 and Focal?


----------



## nephilim32

ufospls2 said:


> The WA8 was great with easier to drive headphones, but in the end didn't have enough juice to power the LCD-4 to the levels I would like properly. I would reckon it will work the XC's as they are a bit easier to drive. I ended up returning the WA8, but man did it sound good while I had it.




Ah yes! You are right. Just yesterday I got my first stab with the LCD 4's. I paired it with a bryston BHA-1 headphone amp and ran 24 bit FLAC files off my AK JR. Incredible headphone, but very resistive. I was at 92% on 2nd gain setting to really open up those 4's!!! I was thinking about your pairing and I thought if the Bryston has quite a bit of its power reserve used up there is no way the WA8 can't volt up this bad boy. Man, what a power ogre!
Anyway, please let me know when you can about the LCD XC's paired with the WA8. I was thinking of grabbing both items in the near future, so let me know if it's a go... I imagine it should be. 
I tried the XC's and they are the most open sounding closed back headphone I've ever heard.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

sdwong said:


> This is the headphone I want and is the reason I got the WA8!
> 
> What cable do you recommend in between the WA8 and Focal?


 
  
 We use Kimber AXIOS and Nordost Heimdall2.


----------



## SDBiotek

Charge Tech is having a sale today on it's portable chargers, if anyone is interested. Can't post a link right now, but the Portable Power Outlet is $99.


----------



## moedawg140

sdbiotek said:


> Charge Tech is having a sale today on it's portable chargers, if anyone is interested. Can't post a link right now, but the Portable Power Outlet is $99.


 
  
 Thank you so much for this post!  I wound up purchasing one!  I'll be trying it out during my next flight, most likely CanJam NYC!
  
 Much appreciated.


----------



## SDBiotek

No problem moedawg140, I know the ChargeTech unit is a nice way to get some extra hours of run time. I just wish I had waited until now before buying mine!


----------



## moedawg140

sdbiotek said:


> No problem moedawg140, I know the ChargeTech unit is a nice way to get some extra hours of run time. I just wish I had waited until now before buying mine!


 
  
 Yeah, I thought the MSRP was a little high, especially compared to the purchase of my non-power outlet capable Anker > 20,000mAh for around $40.  I'm pretty sure once Anker gets a hold of the technology, they will undercut even the Black Friday price of the ChargeTech.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Been enjoying my WA8 with new beyerdynamic Amiron Home headphones at my work desk.


----------



## dawktah2

Hello All,

I am probably going to look into placing an order so I'll receive my WA8 before the last week of February. I'll reach out to Woo Audio tomorrow to see if I can meet that deadline.  So far has anyone flown and used their WA8 on the flight?  Any issues with TSA?  Should I place the unit along with my Ether Flow together just in case they need to authenticate? My flight after the connection is roughly 3.5 hours so I should be on the tail end of the battery.  Is there a 12v lighter plug charging cable yet or appropriate voltage/amp specs available? I'll have my PM-3, Ether Flow and this amp taking up most of the space in my carry on  .  Also, I need a recommendation for an android micro-USB to USB-B cable.

--Chris


----------



## HiFiGuy528

dawktah2 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am probably going to look into placing an order so I'll receive my WA8 before the last week of February. I'll reach out to Woo Audio tomorrow to see if I can meet that deadline.  So far has anyone flown and used their WA8 on the flight?  Any issues with TSA?  Should I place the unit along with my Ether Flow together just in case they need to authenticate? My flight after the connection is roughly 3.5 hours so I should be on the tail end of the battery.  Is there a 12v lighter plug charging cable yet or appropriate voltage/amp specs available? I'll have my PM-3, Ether Flow and this amp taking up most of the space in my carry on
> 
> ...


 
  
 Jack carried on 4 WA8 in his carry-on bag on an international flight to Toronto for TAVES show last year with zero issues. Not even a question on what they are. We've traveled all over the U.S. for trade shows in 2016 without any issues from TSA.
  
 Most airlines have AC power outlet in the seat. Just use the included charger to re-charge the battery or play while charging.
  
 Many good quality OTG cables on Amazon.
  
 WA8 in black and space gray are next day shipping, gold color is 1 week at best.


----------



## SDBiotek

dawktah2, the WA8 gets very hot, and don't expect miraculous sound while on an airplane. The Ether Flow and PM3 (I own one) won't isolate you all that well from engine rumble and other noise on the plane. I haven't flown with my WA8 yet, but have never had any problems bringing other headphones, amps, etc. in a carry on bag.


----------



## dawktah2

Thanks!
  
 I've been flying with my PM-3 for almost 2 years.  I used to wear B*se but now that I have better sounding cans I'll take sound quality over noise cancellation. I don't know why but Delta seems committed to using the oldest 757 they have for my 3.5 hour flight. So no power at seat not even 12v. 
  
 --Chris


----------



## SDBiotek

I just personally think that you won't get much benefit using the WA8 on a flight. Maybe with custom iems, but otherwise I'd just take the WA8 to enjoy while lounging in my hotel room. If you're determined, though, the OmniCharge and ChargeTech are a few portable battery packs that can add some extra hours.


----------



## dawktah2

sdbiotek said:


> I just personally think that you won't get much benefit using the WA8 on a flight. Maybe with custom iems, but otherwise I'd just take the WA8 to enjoy while lounging in my hotel room. If you're determined, though, the OmniCharge and ChargeTech are a few portable battery packs that can add some extra hours.


 
  
 I've just gotten so far out of the habit of plugging headphones directly into my phone, LOL.  I've been using my HA-2 so I'll just have two amps. I use seat guru to always sit as far forward as I can on a flight.
  
 --Chris


----------



## sdwong

To my surprise. Woo Audio is not available in HK. I bought mine during a trip to Singapore. Hand carry this baby back, passing security check without problem.


----------



## SDBiotek

dawktah2 said:


> I've just gotten so far out of the habit of plugging headphones directly into my phone, LOL.  I've been using my HA-2 so I'll just have two amps. I use seat guru to always sit as far forward as I can on a flight.
> 
> --Chris



Yep, I hear you, I'm much the same way!I'm spoiled being able to go all over my house or relax in a recliner courtesy of my WA8.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Airplane is very noisy. I use AK380 + custom IEM from Noble Audio for music and noise isolation while on the flight. WA8 and full-size hp in hotel room.


----------



## bmichels

hifiguy528 said:


> Airplane is very noisy. I use AK380 + custom IEM from Noble Audio for music and noise isolation while on the flight. WA8 and full-size hp in hotel room.


 
  
 Try this: in airplane I use my custom IEM *Roxane AND on top a BOSE active isolating on hear headphone* with noise cancelation activated but no sound in (cables detached).


----------



## Happytalk

bmichels said:


> Try this: in airplane I use my custom IEM *Roxane AND on top a BOSE active isolating on hear headphone* with noise cancelation activated but no sound in (cables detached).


 I've tried this with mixed results. I imagine custom iems make it feasible. All my iems kept getting hit by the headphone driver and it was too annoying to turn my head etc.


----------



## dawktah2

happytalk said:


> I've tried this with mixed results. I imagine custom iems make it feasible. All my iems kept getting hit by the headphone driver and it was too annoying to turn my head etc.


 
 Having two brothers that are pilots and being a little into aviation I've learned that you "want" to hear the engine/ ambient noise...


----------



## Happytalk

Nothing cuts it out completely, anyway.


----------



## dawktah2

hifiguy528 said:


> Jack carried on 4 WA8 in his carry-on bag on an international flight to Toronto for TAVES show last year with zero issues. Not even a question on what they are. We've traveled all over the U.S. for trade shows in 2016 without any issues from TSA.
> 
> Most airlines have AC power outlet in the seat. Just use the included charger to re-charge the battery or play while charging.
> 
> ...


 
 I took a look on Amazon and didn't see an OTG micro-b to USB-B cable.  Was looking for a single cable solution. Thanks! Do you know if I can splice out the power wires to create a way to charge my phone or do the power wires still need to reach the WA8 along with the two data wires for OTG to work?


----------



## bmichels

With the new *HUGO V2*, the WA8 has new a serious competitor.  
  

  
  
  
 IF the HUGO V2 sound quality is on par with the WA8, then it's* 14 hours battery life *will be a big plus Versus the 4 hours of the WA8.  
  
 I am eager to get some listening comparaison between HUGO V2 and WA8.


----------



## dawktah2

bmichels said:


> With the new *HUGO V2*, the WA8 has new a serious competitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I am wondering as well, I saw the Hugo V2 on the Chord site.  I was trying to narrow this choice down, argh...  Just out of curiosty what is this WA8 sitting on in this post? https://www.instagram.com/p/BI6ErcNAUo4/ Is this a specialized cooler or a coaster, LOL? I'm really longing to have that warm sound I remember that tube amps have.
  
 --Chris


----------



## HiFiGuy528

bmichels said:


> With the new *HUGO V2*, the WA8 has new a serious competitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Rest assure that there is no need for a WA8 Eclipse v2 anytime soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


dawktah2 said:


> I am wondering as well, I saw the Hugo V2 on the Chord site.  I was trying to narrow this choice down, argh...  *Just out of curiosty what is this WA8 sitting on in this post?* https://www.instagram.com/p/BI6ErcNAUo4/ Is this a specialized cooler or a coaster, LOL? I'm really longing to have that warm sound I remember that tube amps have.
> 
> --Chris


 
  
 http://avisolation.com/nimbus-system/


----------



## pompom

hifiguy528 said:


> Rest assure that there is no need for a WA8 Eclipse v2 anytime soon.


 
  
 except for battery life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Doubling it for a small weight increase will be very welcome.....


----------



## HiFiGuy528

dawktah2 said:


> I took a look on Amazon and didn't see an OTG micro-b to USB-B cable.  Was looking for a single cable solution. Thanks! Do you know if I can splice out the power wires to create a way to charge my phone or do the power wires still need to reach the WA8 along with the two data wires for OTG to work?


 
  
 Reach out to Kimber Kable for a custom OTG to USB-B cable.  
  
 https://www.kimber.com/support/contact 
  
 support@kimber.com


----------



## DanDorn

I've owned the original Chord Hugo for quite some time and think it's amazing (also own the Mojo, and while it's a great device/value, it can't compare to the Hugo in terms immersive soundstage and quality of sound). Now there's a V2?? Can somebody tell me what features it offers vs the original Hugo?
  
 PS: It also happens that I ordered the WA8; it's arriving today and I feel like a kid on Christmas day. Am I a gazillionaire since I own all 3? Not by a long shot, just flat-out nuts when it comes to audio, hehe. I'm looking to have the WA8 as my replacement Mac desktop unit (vs my Audeze Deckard, which somehow never floated my boat). Hope I made a good move.


----------



## dawktah2

dandorn said:


> I've owned the original Chord Hugo for quite some time and think it's amazing (also own the Mojo, and while it's a great device/value, it can't compare to the Hugo in terms immersive soundstage and quality of sound). Now there's a V2?? Can somebody tell me what features it offers vs the original Hugo?
> 
> PS: It also happens that I ordered the WA8; it's arriving today and I feel like a kid on Christmas day. Am I a gazillionaire since I own all 3? Not by a long shot, just flat-out nuts when it comes to audio, hehe. I'm looking to have the WA8 as my replacement Mac desktop unit (vs my Audeze Deckard, which somehow never floated my boat). Hope I made a good move.


 
 I look forward to you posting how the Hugo compares to the WA8.


----------



## bmichels

dawktah2 said:


> I look forward to you posting how the Hugo compares to the WA8.


 
  
 you may find some infos about HUGO v/s WA8 in my review.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

dandorn said:


> I've owned the original Chord Hugo for quite some time and think it's amazing (also own the Mojo, and while it's a great device/value, it can't compare to the Hugo in terms immersive soundstage and quality of sound). Now there's a V2?? Can somebody tell me what features it offers vs the original Hugo?
> 
> PS: It also happens that I ordered the WA8; it's arriving today and I feel like a kid on Christmas day. Am I a gazillionaire since I own all 3? Not by a long shot, just flat-out nuts when it comes to audio, hehe. I'm looking to have the WA8 as my replacement Mac desktop unit (vs my Audeze Deckard, which somehow never floated my boat). Hope I made a good move.


 
  
 We look forward to your findings after 150–200 hrs. of initial break-in. Be sure to post some pics.


----------



## DanDorn

Will do.


----------



## dawktah2

Just placed my order for a black WA8, I can't wait!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

dawktah2 said:


> Just placed my order for a black WA8, I can't wait!


 
  
 Congrats! I just received mine (personal purchase/use). I think black looks great. Makes the tubes stand out. Need to break-in mine for about 200 hrs. 
  
 Be sure to post pics of your system when you get it. Here's a quick pic of my work desk.


----------



## DanDorn

A perfect Sunday mornig for an audio geek's wake-up: WA8, Ether Flows, Audirvana Plus, and a mug of latte with 4 shots. Haha. Ayway, received my WA8 a couple of days ago. More burn-in time needed, but lovin' the sound so far. It's the first tube amp I've ever owned... was afraid it would be too dark sounding but that's not the case at all. It LOVES my Ether Flow headphones! Will report back after more burn-in.
  
 (PS: I just updated the items listed in my signature... I didn't realize how outdated they were.)


----------



## dawktah2

Just out of curiosity why not USB 3.0?


----------



## dawktah2

It's here, it's here its here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 First thing I noticed right off the bat was how heavy the FedEx box was. I took some pictures while I opened the box and set it up.  I hooked up charger and left it on until it thoroughly warmed up.  I started in 2 tube mode and my initial impression was, uh sounds very good but where is that sound???  Then I powered it off, switched to 3 tube mode then Oh My!!! The sound of the unit sends chills down your spine...  I will try and post some pictures and attempt a detailed review.
  
 Question right my battery is draining while listening plugged into 120v power. I have a green light on the AC to DC charger. Is this supposed to happen? When unit is turned off LED on charger is also off. I checked charger with multi-tester and I have 12v DC.
  
 EDIT: My battery drained and unit shut off, no LED on WA8 are illuminating when connected to charger
  
 --Chris
  
 P.S. Thanks to Woo Audio I now have 12 Pelican cases, LOL


----------



## raypin

hifiguy528 said:


> Rest assure that there is no need for a WA8 Eclipse v2 anytime soon.
> 
> 
> http://avisolation.com/nimbus-system/




Mm..whew! My wallet thanks you.


----------



## dawktah2

Light on power supply turned red briefly but is now green with unit off no LED on WA8. No green light on charger when not connected to WA8, does not turn red when inserted.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

dawktah2 said:


> Light on power supply turned red briefly but is now green with unit off no LED on WA8. No green light on charger when not connected to WA8, does not turn red when inserted.


 
  
 Double check that the charger is getting AC power. Connect directly to wall outlet, not conditioners or strips for testing. LED on charger should run RED when charging and WA8 powered ON.
  
 If the WA8 battery is fully-charged, the charger will have RED LED.  
  
 Send us a pic of yours just like this example to info@wooaudio.com


----------



## dawktah2

hifiguy528 said:


> Double check that the charger is getting AC power. Connect directly to wall outlet, not conditioners or strips for testing. LED on charger should run RED when charging and WA8 powered ON.
> 
> If the WA8 battery is fully-charged, the charger will have RED LED.
> 
> Send us a pic of yours just like this example to info@wooaudio.com


 
  
  
 Sent images requested now listening again!  Thanks!!!!  *Platinum customer service*
  
 Just out of curiosity why no USB 3.0 B instead of the USB 2.x B?
  
 --Chris


----------



## sdwong

hifiguy528 said:


> Double check that the charger is getting AC power. Connect directly to wall outlet, not conditioners or strips for testing. LED on charger should run RED when charging and WA8 powered ON.
> 
> If the WA8 battery is fully-charged, the charger will have RED LED.
> 
> Send us a pic of yours just like this example to info@wooaudio.com




Mine turns green when fully charge or I have the charger unplug from the WA8.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

dawktah2 said:


> Sent images requested now listening again!  Thanks!!!!  *Platinum customer service*
> 
> Just out of curiosity why no USB 3.0 B instead of the USB 2.x B?
> 
> --Chris


 
  
 Happy to hear the concern is all sorted out. Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
_"Just out of curiosity why no USB 3.0 B instead of the USB 2.x B?"_
  
 Audio does not require the speed of 3.0 but more importantly 99% if the high-end USB cables on the market are standard USB 2.0. So going 3.0 USB-B connector would be no benefit for this product. If you want to experiment with high-end USB cables, we recommend and sell Nordost Blue Heaven and Heimdall2. Just let us know if you're interested.
  
 http://www.nordost.com/usb-cables.php


----------



## VoodooSamurai

Is this the best portable amp for warm musicality?


----------



## STR-1

Would be good to hear the WA8 firsthand before placing an order. Will Woo be doing any audio shows in Europe this year? Any in the UK?


----------



## dawktah2

hifiguy528 said:


> Happy to hear the concern is all sorted out. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Gotcha!  I was just thinking from a hardware aspect that 2.0 can be inserted in the 3.0 socket but not vice versa.  Just thinking there's always a new file type...


----------



## HiFiGuy528

dawktah2 said:


> Gotcha!  I was just thinking from a hardware aspect that 2.0 can be inserted in the 3.0 socket but not vice versa.  Just thinking there's always a new file type...


 
  
 There are _many_ points to consider when it comes to implementing a new USB type for audio (3.0, USB-C, Thunderbolt 3). One primary factor is noise in the line. Right now, USB 2.0 is still ideal for audio. We also chose to use a Type-B connector so the user can use their existing (standard) high-end USB cable with WA8. And if they misplaced the cable while on a trip, a replacement USB cable can be found just about anywhere in the world. Also, the USB type-B has many contact points for a secured connection with minimal jitter if any. 
  


str-1 said:


> Would be good to hear the WA8 firsthand before placing an order. Will Woo be doing any audio shows in Europe this year? Any in the UK?


 
  
@jude _may_ bring his WA8 at CanJam London. Say Hi to him when you're at the show. Here's a video from Jude so you know what he looks like. 
  
 http://www.canjamglobal.com


----------



## dawktah2

I've had my unit a week now and was wondering if users noticed a "warm up time" or not? So far I haven't been able to hear any change in sound after I've been listening for an hour or more.

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## SDBiotek

I'm not sure how long it takes for the tubes to warm up and stabilize, but it should probably be far less than one hour.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

The tubes are small. A few minutes will reach normal operation.


----------



## drbobbybones

You guys got me. I have a gold one WA-8 on the way right now and I can't wait! Should be an awesome travel companion for me when I can't bring my WA22 

Question--is there a single cable solution to hook up my iPhone 7 Plus via Lightning cable to the USB B input of the WA8?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

drbobbybones said:


> You guys got me. I have a gold one WA-8 on the way right now and I can't wait! Should be an awesome travel companion for me when I can't bring my WA22
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 not at this time. Apple locked the Lightning port from third-party unless they license through MFI.
  
*Be sure to buy the Lightning to USB camera adapter from Apple only. There are many counterfeits on the web and those may not work 100% of the time.*


----------



## drbobbybones

Thanks for the reply.  That is unfortunate to have to connect that way, but I understand. 

 I do have another question though.  In the promotional pics, there is a picture of a iPhone with what appears to be a custom cable that is connecting to the WA8.  Is that a real cable, or just a mock up?


----------



## dawktah2

By any chance was this unit named Eclipse because there will be TWO complete solar eclipses this year?


----------



## kumar402

had a chance to audition WA8, have to say i am really impressed.
 Used 800S as well as Utopia with it and the synergy was great.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

drbobbybones said:


> Thanks for the reply.  That is unfortunate to have to connect that way, but I understand.
> 
> I do have another question though.  In the promotional pics, there is a picture of a iPhone with what appears to be a custom cable that is connecting to the WA8.  Is that a real cable, or just a mock up?


 
  
 Can you link or post the pic here for review?
  
 Quote:


dawktah2 said:


> By any chance was this unit named Eclipse because there will be TWO complete solar eclipses this year?


 
  
 How about that WA8 "eclipse" the competition? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Quote:


kumar402 said:


> had a chance to audition WA8, have to say i am really impressed.
> Used 800S as well as Utopia with it and the synergy was great.


 
  
 Thank you for taking the time to see us at CanJam NYC.


----------



## drbobbybones

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *HiFiGuy528* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you link or post the pic here for review?


 
 This one:

  
 By the way, just got my unit last night.  It is absolutely stunning and the sound quality is incredible!  Was rocking out with my MDR-Z1R for over 4 hours before the battery gave out.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

drbobbybones said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, just got my unit last night.  It is absolutely stunning and the sound quality is incredible!  Was rocking out with my MDR-Z1R for over 4 hours before the battery gave out.


 
  
 That is a Samsung phone with custom Android OTG cable. Can't do this with Apple because Lightning is a proprietary connector, not like micro-USB on Android.


----------



## DanDorn

I got my WA8 and I agree that the sound is amazing... but I just returned it to the dealer and went ahead and ordered the Continental Dual Mono in its place. Here's the reason: the WA8 is about as transportable as an anvil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Okay, that's an exaggeration, I'll admit, but I was expecting a device that I could comfortably (the operative word) bring along on a plane trip. At CanJam NYC this past weekend I tried out the Continental, liked the sound, and found it "Hugo-ish" in its portability (I travel with my Hugo routinely, no problem). Again, too bad for me, because the WA8 is an amazing device.


----------



## boyda87

How does the sound of the WA8 compare to the WA7? Sadly I don't live near any Woo dealers so I haven't had a chance to try it out yet.


----------



## bmichels

dandorn said:


> I got my WA8 and I agree that the sound is amazing... but I just returned it to the dealer and went ahead and ordered the Continental Dual Mono in its place. Here's the reason: the WA8 is about as transportable as an anvil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 How will you compare sound quality of  HUGO  v/s  WA8  ? (booth as DAC/AMP) ?   Which Headphone did you find offer best synergy with the WA8 ?


----------



## DanDorn

bmichels said:


> How will you compare sound quality of  HUGO  v/s  WA8  ? (booth as DAC/AMP) ?   Which Headphone did you find offer best synergy with the WA8 ?


 

 Unlike the WA8, the Hugo can't be used as a stand-alone AMP, so you have to compare the 2 with that in mind. I love the Hugo's expansive soundstage, its portability, and its connectivity. The WA8 has a lush and beautiful sound that's not too dark and not too bright. It's a tough call, honestly. I believe the Hugo's DAC is superior to the WA8's, but the WA8's AMP is great (I tried pairing with the FiiO X5 2nd Gen and wow). As far as headphones, my Mac/Audirvana Plus/WA8/MrSpeakers Ether Flow combo was the best, so I'd say the Ether Flow's are the charm.


----------



## dawktah2

Can I place my unit directly into it's Pelican case after use or do I have to let it cool down some, and if so for how long? Has a set time been established?

I am completely enjoying my WA8 Ether Flow combination. Just received my black dragons and they improve sound making it darker.


----------



## raypin

Mm...I always cool mine (around 3 minutes or so from hot to warm) before storing.


----------



## SDBiotek

I usually try to let mine cool first, too, but I have had to turn it off and immediately put it back in the case. Never had any issues.


----------



## dawktah2

raypin said:


> Mm...I always cool mine (around 3 minutes or so from hot to warm) before storing.


 


sdbiotek said:


> I usually try to let mine cool first, too, but I have had to turn it off and immediately put it back in the case. Never had any issues.


 
  
 Thanks!  I am thinking of using on plane so didn't know if I would need to plan to "discontinue use" with enough time to cool. I am trying to decide whether to just bring the WA8 and leave the HA-2 at home...  The WA8 sounds so good!  I'm already going to have two pair of headphones. Ether Flow almost need their own carry on bag...


----------



## SDBiotek

dawktah2 said:


> Thanks!  I am thinking of using on plane so didn't know if I would need to plan to "discontinue use" with enough time to cool. I am trying to decide whether to just bring the WA8 and leave the HA-2 at home...  The WA8 sounds so good!  I'm already going to have two pair of headphones. Ether Flow almost need their own carry on bag...



I like the idea of using the WA8 on a plane, but personally I tend to go pretty minimal during the plane ride: just a portable music player and iems, since I can't appreciate the nuances with all of the background noise, and I like not having too much stuff to deal with in the cramped quarters. I break out the WA8 at the hotel room.


----------



## dawktah2

sdbiotek said:


> I like the idea of using the WA8 on a plane, but personally I tend to go pretty minimal during the plane ride: just a portable music player and iems, since I can't appreciate the nuances with all of the background noise, and I like not having too much stuff to deal with in the cramped quarters. I break out the WA8 at the hotel room.


 
 Now that many planes have A/C power at the seat it just was an idea.  I'll be on a plane 6 hours next month...


----------



## SDBiotek

You can always try it out and let us know how it worked for you. At any rate, you might be able to just rely on the battery and not bother with the AC, if you don't mind not having the amp running the entire flight. I bring mine in my carry on bag, even though I don't use it in flight. Too nice of a toy to chance something happening to it in checked luggage.


----------



## michkhol

What is the acceptable voltage range on the WA8 charge socket? Toying with the idea of charging the WA8 with a suitable LiFePo battery pack like this: https://hobbyking.com/en_us/zippy-flightmax-4200mah-4s1p-30c-lifepo4-pack.html


----------



## HiFiGuy528

michkhol said:


> What is the acceptable voltage range on the WA8 charge socket? Toying with the idea of charging the WA8 with a suitable LiFePo battery pack like this: https://hobbyking.com/en_us/zippy-flightmax-4200mah-4s1p-30c-lifepo4-pack.html


 
  
 That product looks dangerous! The TSA agents at the airport would have a field day with this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
 Please consider this one instead.
  
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HFMUBYG?ref%5F=ox%5Fsc%5Fsfl%5Ftitle%5F8&redirect=true&psc=1&smid=A2KUZVNQ9LP7N9&pldnSite=1


----------



## michkhol

Actually FAA states that a person can bring _any number _of lithium batteries on board in carry-on baggage as long as the battery terminals are properly isolated and its capacity does not exceed 100 watt-hours: https://www.faa.gov/about/initiatives/hazmat_safety/more_info/?hazmat=7. Recently I carried two of them on an international flight without any problems.
  
 The product you mentioned is 115 watt-hours, limited to 2 per person and require an airline approval. is most likely rated for a single li-ion cell. It's the only way to claim that it is "approved" for travel.  Besides those cells are more prone to self-destruction than the LiFePo cells used in the battery I'm considering.


> The LiFePO4 batteries are the safest type of Lithium batteries as they will not overheat, and even if punctured they will not catch on fire.


 
 https://www.batterystuff.com/kb/articles/battery-articles/lithium-battery-overview.html
  
  
 So what is the allowed voltage range at the charging port in WA8?


----------



## raypin

Mm..lol! Dear god....plastic explosive? Besides, 4200 mah won't cut it. My Chargetech AC powerbank has 27500 mah and it only adds around 3 1/2 to 4 hours of addnl. life. Much safer and completely compatible with the Eclipse.


----------



## michkhol

I wonder then, why the internal battery of 3400mAh lasts the same? If my calculations are right, that humongous 27000 number is specified for _one 3.7 volt _li-ion cell. Because 3.7 * 27 is 99.9 watt-hours and it is exactly the limit specified by FAA, no certification or TSA approval is needed. And judging from the numbers you provided the _effective_ capacity of your powerbank is even less - just like the internal battery.


----------



## bmichels

hifiguy528 said:


> Please consider this one instead.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HFMUBYG?ref%5F=ox%5Fsc%5Fsfl%5Ftitle%5F8&redirect=true&psc=1&smid=A2KUZVNQ9LP7N9&pldnSite=1


 
  
 Thanks for the advice. How much run time this 23.000 mA should add ?


----------



## dawktah2

I guess I have to add the same comment I stated earlier most aircraft have AC power at the seat nowadays.  The aircraft that don't are usually flights shorter than 2-3 hours. If you aren't tied to a frequent flyer program you can use www.seatguru.com and it tells you based on flight number and route whether there is DC or AC power available.
  
 --Chris


----------



## michkhol

And some have EmPower DC ports (15V, 75W). So the question again, what is the acceptable voltage range at the WA8 charging port?


----------



## AnakChan

michkhol said:


> I wonder then, why the internal battery of 3400mAh lasts the same? If my calculations are right, that humongous 27000 number is specified for _one 3.7 volt _li-ion cell. Because 3.7 * 27 is 99.9 watt-hours and it is exactly the limit specified by FAA, no certification or TSA approval is needed. And judging from the numbers you provided the _effective_ capacity of your powerbank is even less - just like the internal battery.


 
  
 I believe  you're on the right track that those mAh are usually at 3.7V. I came across this when looking for a battery for my telescope setup. The advice I was given was to convert to W/h which would give a more realistic capacity.

 So for that RAVPower example, it states it's "23,000mAh Portable Charger 4.5A DC Output External Battery Pack (3-Port, 9V/12V/16V/19V/20V, LCD Display) for Macbook, Laptops, Smartphones". Looking at the RAVPower PDF for it, you'll notice that the capacity is actually 85Wh. Use the calculator, 23,000mAh <-> 85Wh, it confirms that the 23,000mAh rating is actually calculated at 3.7V.
  
 i.e. if using that model of RAVPower @ 12V, the calculator comes up that it's really only 7083mAh, not 23,000mAh.


----------



## JoeDoe

Howdy WA8-ers,
  
 Seasoned head-fier here who's trying to back off this hobby by finding a compact DAC/amp solution to drive PS1000s and ZMF Ori's. Based on my reading, the WA8 checks off quite a few things: class-A tube operation, small footprint, capable DAC, among others.
  
 The only concern I have is the charging while playing. To be honest, the Woo probably won't leave my desk very much, so I'd plan on leaving it plugging into the wall most of the time. Will doing so negatively affect batteries? Does it employ a trickle charge operation where my leaving it plugged in doesn't _really_ cycle through the battery? 
  
 If any of you owners are using it in a similar fashion, please chime in!
  
 Thanks,
 Joe


----------



## dawktah2

joedoe said:


> Howdy WA8-ers,
> 
> Seasoned head-fier here who's trying to back off this hobby by finding a compact DAC/amp solution to drive PS1000s and ZMF Ori's. Based on my reading, the WA8 checks off quite a few things: class-A tube operation, small footprint, capable DAC, among others.
> 
> ...


 
 The charger definitely has two stages indicated by a green or a red light.  Green being trickle charging. I leave mine unplugged until I get down to one LED then plug it back in. Once its fully charged and you're still listening it alternates between red and green, but mostly red.


----------



## JoeDoe

dawktah2 said:


> The charger definitely has two stages indicated by a green or a red light.  Green being trickle charging. I leave mine unplugged until I get down to one LED then plug it back in. Once its fully charged and you're still listening it alternates between red and green, but mostly red.


 
 It better for the battery to be cycled through over and over or could I just leave it plugged in 24/7?


----------



## dawktah2

I just googled this technical read: http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries


----------



## JoeDoe

dawktah2 said:


> I just googled this technical read: http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries


 
 Thanks.
  
 Ended up pulling the trigger yesterday! Should be here sometime late next week.  Now you guys check out JD's Headfi Blowout and buy my stuff so I can recoup!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

New video! Custom case done for customer with Focal Utopia + Sony Walkman + KimberKable.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

dawktah2 said:


> I just googled this technical read: http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries


 
  
 Looks like the article may have been written in 2010 judging my the first comments date. Lots have changed since (battery cells & controllers).


----------



## dawktah2

I'm using Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge running USB Audio Player PRO into my WA8 out to a pair of Ether Flow.  I am getting a low pop when I switch from 16-bit to 24-bit or to DSD.  Is anyone else experiencing this?  Any idea which component is causing this?


----------



## WooAudio

dawktah2 said:


> I'm using Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge running USB Audio Player PRO into my WA8 out to a pair of Ether Flow.  I am getting a low pop when I switch from 16-bit to 24-bit or to DSD.  Is anyone else experiencing this?  Any idea which component is causing this?


 
  
 The faint pop occurs to DSD and PCM switching but rarely happens with 16-bit to 24-bit switching. Please check your setting in USB Audio Pro.


----------



## dawktah2

wooaudio said:


> The faint pop occurs to DSD and PCM switching but rarely happens with 16-bit to 24-bit switching. Please check your setting in USB Audio Pro.


 
 I'm already configured that way, will contact developer.


----------



## amham

Has anyone tried the Omnicharge20 battery bank just released as a charger for the WA8?  My Omnicharge20 reverts to PULLING power from the WA8 rather than supplying the required 12.8V DC.  The Omnicharge.is CONFIGURED PROPERLY but once connected to the WA8 the unit immediately switches to internal charging (pulling) rather than supplying DC to the WA8.  The omni has the current/wattage capability, no problem.  Some laptops have internal circuitry that only allows you to use their charger, I don't think the WA8 is so equipped.  Thoughts?  I have queries into Woo and Omnicharge.


----------



## raypin

hifiguy528 said:


> New video! Custom case done for customer with Focal Utopia + Sony Walkman + KimberKable.




Mm...premium-looking case. Nice. Cost?


----------



## drbobbybones

[CONTENTEMBED=/t/736200/woo-audio-wa-8/585#post_13299271 layout=inline]Quote:[/CONTENTEMBED]


amham said:


> Has anyone tried the Omnicharge20 battery bank just released as a charger for the WA8?  My Omnicharge20 reverts to PULLING power from the WA8 rather than supplying the required 12.8V DC.  The Omnicharge.is CONFIGURED PROPERLY but once connected to the WA8 the unit immediately switches to internal charging (pulling) rather than supplying DC to the WA8.  The omni has the current/wattage capability, no problem.  Some laptops have internal circuitry that only allows you to use their charger, I don't think the WA8 is so equipped.  Thoughts?  I have queries into Woo and Omnicharge.




I just tried it tonight.  It definitely DOES NOT work for me.  I get the same problem that you do--it pulls power from WA8 to the Omnicharge, instead of vice versa.  Quite the bummer, considering I got the Omnicharge solely to power the WA8.  Looks like I gotta bring the huge power brick with me, as well as the Omnicharge, as well as the WA8 in order to enjoy it on a cross-country flight.  

EDIT:got it to work! Needed to fiddle with the menus a bit and now it works. It will show an "AV" icon when it starts to work.


----------



## raypin

Mm...switch to Chargetech 27000. Absolutely no issues powering/charging my WA8, Surface Book etc. No problems based on several months of use.


----------



## Dulalala

Had the WA8 for a couple of weeks now, really enjoying it with my HD800S. Keep up the good work Woo Audio! 

Any news on the different tube modules?


----------



## drbobbybones

raypin said:


> Mm...switch to Chargetech 27000. Absolutely no issues powering/charging my WA8, Surface Book etc. No problems based on several months of use.




I got it to work. Needed to fiddle with the menus more than I did. I love this--now I don't have to carry the power brick with me.


----------



## raypin

drbobbybones said:


> I got it to work. Needed to fiddle with the menus more than I did. I love this--now I don't have to carry the power brick with me.




Mm..glad it worked out for you. For reference of others, kindly post the menu procedure. Also, when you have time, can you post the battery life performance with your powerbank? The WA8 goes for around 3 1/2 hours. With my Chargetech, I get another 3 1/2 hours or 7 hours total of listening time. My procedure is to run the fully-charged WA8 until there's one LED light left. Then that is the time I use the Chargetech power bank and continue listening until the Chargetech runs out pf juice (flashing LED light). Unplugged from the powerbank, I continue to listen until the WA8 nearly runs out of juice (1 LED light left). Tia.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

drbobbybones said:


> I got it to work. Needed to fiddle with the menus more than I did. I love this--now I don't have to carry the power brick with me.


 

 Pls. do share your findings.


----------



## amham

I set it up correctly and the AV icon is and has always been visible however, after connecting to the WA8 (before I turn the WA8 on), the omni worked correctly...BUT after about an hour of apparently charging the WA8 it auto reverted back to pulling power from the WA8 on it's own.  I have not yet found the magic formula.  What worked for you?  I have Omnicharge involved but no info to date.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

We've been using this with good results.
  
 http://amzn.to/2mp3E7f


----------



## AnakChan

drbobbybones said:


> ​
> I just tried it tonight.  It definitely DOES NOT work for me.  I get the same problem that you do--it pulls power from WA8 to the Omnicharge, instead of vice versa.  Quite the bummer, considering I got the Omnicharge solely to power the WA8.  Looks like I gotta bring the huge power brick with me, as well as the Omnicharge, as well as the WA8 in order to enjoy it on a cross-country flight.
> 
> EDIT:got it to work! Needed to fiddle with the menus a bit and now it works. It will show an "AV" icon when it starts to work.


 
  
 What he said. I had a lengthy conversation with OmniCharge support with this too. It seems when the WA8 battery is flat it initially draws more than than 3.5A which is above the OmniCharge's DC output function and that tricks the OmniCharge into thinking that you're charging the OmiCharge instead.
  
 If  you plug the WA8 before it goes flat, then the OmniCharge will work as you desire - to charge/top up the WA8 battery.


----------



## schugh

Anyone have the leather case for this guy? Is it worth the money?
 I'm thinking of getting it simply because it's probably a bit smaller than the pelican case
 and it might be more convenient when I throw it in my backpack to take to my office in the morning and back home after work.


----------



## amham

anakchan said:


> drbobbybones said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...


 
 Here is another wrinkle...I have the Omnicharge20 connected to the WA8, I managed to get it to continue to output (12.6V) by connecting with 3 led's lit on the WA8.  As I sit here and watch the led's go out on the WA8, the omni shows 12.6v with AV icon and only 0.90Watts.  This can't be correct, less than a watt?  The WA8 appears to continue to discharge with no effect from the omni battery output.  What is going on here?  Is Omnicharge monitoring this thread?


----------



## SDBiotek

I suspect the Omni charge will really work reliably for the WA8 when the WA8 is turned off, maybe not so much when the WA8 is on and needing extra power and having too depleted of a battery. I hope to have some time to experiment with mine this weekend.


----------



## amham

sdbiotek said:


> I suspect the Omni charge will really work reliably for the WA8 when the WA8 is turned off, maybe not so much when the WA8 is on and needing extra power and having too depleted of a battery. I hope to have some time to experiment with mine this weekend.


 
  
 Good point, I just turned the WA8 off and am monitoring the omni.  No change in voltage direction, still showing AV icon and 12.6V out but no change in wattage use, still 0.9 watts.  This can't be correct, 71mA draw???


----------



## dawktah2

TRY THIS with your tube amp! Just relaxing with my WA8 & Ether Flow, nothing better than ocean waves as ambient background.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

dawktah2 said:


> TRY THIS with your tube amp! Just relaxing with my WA8 & Ether Flow, nothing better than ocean waves as ambient background.


 
  
 ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## JoeDoe

WA8 in da house!
  

  
 First with PS1000s.
  

  
 And then with Ori's.


----------



## JoeDoe

First impressions:

TL;DR: It has been said that this diminutive unit offers desktop quality sound in a not-desktop quality footprint. I definitely will echo that idea! The WA8 offers a very non-fatiguing sound that still digs out plenty of detail with a range of headphones! From my 64 Audio U8 to my collection of Grados to my ZMF Oris, the WA8 has handled all _easily_.

Long version, from the bottom up:

Bass: Tight with an appropriate amount of slam. I've only used the unit with the onboard DAC, so I'm not positive whether the amp circuit or DAC implementation is the cause, but in almost every Sabre-based DAC I've heard, the low end sounds a little anemic to me. Not the case here. One of my favorite things about the Woo sound is it's rich, thick, yet non-syrupy low end. Somehow the guys in NY managed to keep that in a design that uses the Sabre. Love the clean and rich thump of kick drums through both the PS and Ori. Victor Wooten sounds great, with a ton of texture, and low synth waves in my James Blake come through bold and beautiful.

Mids: Rich! The reason I can't get out of the tube game is because of that rich midrange sound. Well, Woo has done it again. Vocals aren't quite as forward as my older WA6 or something like a MAD Ear, but they are still wonderfully placed. Adele sounds great, as well as the guitar and sax solos in my Snarky Puppy. Lots to enjoy here, especially with  cans that are known for quality midrange presentation.

Treble: Clean! This was the only thing I was a little worried about. I've never been able to keep any Sabre-based DAC because I always found the upper end fatiguing over time. So glad to report that so far, I've not got that hair-raising feeling I usually get when cymbals get busy or violins soar into the stratosphere. SO glad that details are not being shoved down my throat (looking at you Schiit...).

Soundstage/Separation/Whatever you want to call it: Not the _most_ impressive, but no slouch either. On par with most all-tube designs I've heard. I'm still getting the holographic sound Woo does so well, but I wouldn't say that I've experienced any soundstage-related revelations. That's all I have to say about that.

Other stuff:

 Operation is really straightforward.
 There's plenty of power for my planars.
 3-tube >>> 2-tube. 
 Dead silent background.
 Setup - piece of cake.
 Volume knob - never used another I like as much as the Woo's!

Might chime in later as things continue to develop and my brain becomes more and more acclimated, but for now those are my thoughts and I'm sticking with them!


----------



## Usagi

hifiguy528 said:


> We look forward to your findings after 150–200 hrs. of initial break-in. Be sure to post some pics.


 

 Overtime, have owners established a consensus on this 150-200 hour break-in period?


----------



## Dulalala

Just wondering, is the DAC on the WA8 USB bus-powered?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

dulalala said:


> Just wondering, is the DAC on the WA8 USB bus-powered?


 
  
 No it is not. The DAC does not work independently. WA8 operates as a HP amp & DAC powered by the internal battery.


----------



## JoeDoe

So what headphones are you WA8 owners running these days? The PS1k and ZMF Ori both pair wonderfully without any sense of being underpowered.


----------



## drbobbybones

joedoe said:


> So what headphones are you WA8 owners running these days? The PS1k and ZMF Ori both pair wonderfully without any sense of being underpowered.




Both the Z1R and the Eikons sound amazing through the WA8. And the Utopia is also awesome through them. I like the HD800 less out of the WA8 than the WA22--it's a little lean on the WA8.


----------



## Dulalala

joedoe said:


> So what headphones are you WA8 owners running these days? The PS1k and ZMF Ori both pair wonderfully without any sense of being underpowered.


 
 HD800S


----------



## HiFiGuy528

joedoe said:


> So what headphones are you WA8 owners running these days? The PS1k and ZMF Ori both pair wonderfully without any sense of being underpowered.


 
  
 Sony MDR-Z1r.


----------



## drbobbybones

hifiguy528 said:


> Sony MDR-Z1r.



There is so much right going on here. Love it!


----------



## dawktah2

Ether Flow


----------



## drbobbybones

My buddy (non Head-Fier) heard my Z1R/WA8 combo and he couldn't get over how incredible it sounded. So he ordered a WA8... and a Focal Utopia.

Not to be outdone, I just picked up a Utopia and now we both rock the Utopia and WA8 (and sometimes the Z1R for me). Both are incredible combos. I go Z1R when I need isolation, but Utopia at all other times.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

drbobbybones said:


> My buddy (non Head-Fier) heard my Z1R/WA8 combo and he couldn't get over how incredible it sounded. So he ordered a WA8... and a Focal Utopia.
> 
> Not to be outdone, I just picked up a Utopia and now we both rock the Utopia and WA8 (and sometimes the Z1R for me). Both are incredible combos. I go Z1R when I need isolation, but Utopia at all other times.


 
  
 ray_tone1:


----------



## dawktah2

Oh, I forgot one reason I like using my WA-8 on the plane I can charge while listening!  Thanks Woo Audio for that feature!


----------



## Shini44

hey guys can anyone tell me about WA7 (or WA7tp) vs WA8? regardless the portability.
  
 i saw few comments saying that WA8 wins hands down ( i doubt it ) new toy syndrome maybe.


----------



## drbobbybones

shini44 said:


> hey guys can anyone tell me about WA7 (or WA7tp) vs WA8? regardless the portability.
> 
> i saw few comments saying that WA8 wins hands down ( i doubt it ) new toy syndrome maybe.




WA8 wins, and it's not even close. The WA7 is not really easily transportable. Partly size, and partly shape (it's a cube, so doesn't go into a briefcase or backpack as easily).


----------



## JoeDoe

shini44 said:


> hey guys can anyone tell me about WA7 (or WA7tp) vs WA8? regardless the portability.
> 
> i saw few comments saying that WA8 wins hands down ( i doubt it ) new toy syndrome maybe.


 
 WA8: More transportable, battery power, GREAT SQ
 WA7: More total power, very good SQ
  
 I've only heard the 1st gen WA7, so the newer one (with the same DAC as the WA8) may be different, but my experience with the first gen was that it paired much better with neutral to bright headphones. It was a little darker in sound than the WA8 is, so pairing was a little more important. 
  
 Both are brilliant products. With the WA8, you get the portability improvement, but obviously at a decent cost increase. The WA7 gives a little more headroom through it's power reserves, and some might say that it looks a little more hi-fi than the former.


----------



## bmichels

Watch-out WA8, a competitor is coming...the *TUR-08 *from Analog squared paper . (SE & Balanced, but NO DAC)
  

  
 I owe already the TU-05 and it sound wonderful ! I even modded it !


----------



## AnakChan

The Analog Squared Paper (A2P) TUR-08 was briefly covered in my Fujiya Winter Festival report. One of the selling points of the WA8 is that it's an all-tube design whilst the TUR-08 is a hybrid just like the TUR-06.

 So that puts the TU-05 still as being more of a competitor to the WA8 than the TUR-08.


----------



## Shini44

drbobbybones said:


> WA8 wins, and it's not even close. The WA7 is not really easily transportable. Partly size, and partly shape (it's a cube, so doesn't go into a briefcase or backpack as easily).


 
  


joedoe said:


> WA8: More transportable, battery power, GREAT SQ
> WA7: More total power, very good SQ
> 
> I've only heard the 1st gen WA7, so the newer one (with the same DAC as the WA8) may be different, but my experience with the first gen was that it paired much better with neutral to bright headphones. It was a little darker in sound than the WA8 is, so pairing was a little more important.
> ...


 
  
 i will use it for less than 4 hours, and wont use it to drive HEK or HD800 lol. so WA8 can do it for me regardless.
  
 also WA7tp + Tubes is a massive jump from WA7 standard tubes, thats why i am not sure if WA8 still can beat that, feels impossible on paper. thats why i need to find someone who heard both T_T


----------



## dawktah2

shini44 said:


> ...also WA7tp + Tubes is a massive jump from WA7 standard tubes, thats why i am not sure if WA8 still can beat that, feels impossible on paper...


 
  
 What does that mean?


----------



## Shini44

dawktah2 said:


> What does that mean?


 
 Talking about WA7tp + good Tubes as a whole SQ wise vs WA8.
  
  
 anyway i got my answers so far. thanks for the help people ^^


----------



## pompom

I hope that the TUR-08 will sound as good as it looks....


----------



## drbobbybones

pompom said:


> I hope that the TUR-08 will sound as good as it looks....



I don't think they're really competitors.  No DAC in the TUR-08 and it's a hybrid, not all tube like the WA8. 

And I know looks are subjective, but I think the WA8 is way better looking than the TUR-08, at least in pictures.  The WA8 is truly a stunning piece to look at and to operate.  I get positive comments about mine all the time.


----------



## dawktah2

Anyone paired a Sonica DAC?


----------



## drbobbybones

dawktah2 said:


> Anyone paired a Sonica DAC?



Not sure why you would do that, considering the WA8 has a ESS SABRE chip inside it already.  I realize the Sonica has the updated one, but seems like a lot of work to have a similar sound.  

The closest I have come is trying the Oppo HA-1 through the WA8.  Both are ESS SABRE 9018 DAC chips.  To my ears, it sounded worse than just going through the WA8 itself.  YMMV though.


----------



## dawktah2 (May 2, 2017)

drbobbybones said:


> Not sure why you would do that, considering the WA8 has a ESS SABRE chip inside it already.  I realize the Sonica has the updated one, but seems like a lot of work to have a similar sound.
> 
> The closest I have come is trying the Oppo HA-1 through the WA8.  Both are ESS SABRE 9018 DAC chips.  To my ears, it sounded worse than just going through the WA8 itself.  YMMV though.



I am considering a WA22, and since I have the WA8 opinions would give me an idea if I'd like the pairing. At this time I don't have a stand alone DAC. My thinking is the WA8 should sound very similar to WA22?


----------



## drbobbybones

dawktah2 said:


> I am considering a WA22, and since I have the WA8 opinions would give me an idea if I'd like the pairing. At this time I don't have a stand alone DAC. My thinking is the WA8 should sound very similar to WA22?



No, they sound pretty different--especially if you tube roll the WA22.  The WA22 in general is more euphonic and lush than the WA8 though.


----------



## JoeDoe

Change of topic: So when are we gonna see those tube-rolling options that we keep hearing about?


----------



## dawktah2

JoeDoe said:


> Change of topic: So when are we gonna see those tube-rolling options that we keep hearing about?



I thought I saw an image of the three tubes soldered to a board?



drbobbybones said:


> No, they sound pretty different--especially if you tube roll the WA22.  The WA22 in general is more euphonic and lush than the WA8 though.



I just don't want to get a DAC that doesn't enhance the sound. Neutral + warm = ?  Bright + warm = ? Accurate + warm = ?, and so on.


----------



## drbobbybones

dawktah2 said:


> I just don't want to get a DAC that doesn't enhance the sound. Neutral + warm = ?  Bright + warm = ? Accurate + warm = ?, and so on.



That's a whole other discussion.  I've been through a lot of DACs.  Once I heard the Chord DAVE, it was game over.  Pricey, but it makes every other component in my system better.  Can't say that about anything else in my chain.


----------



## dawktah2

drbobbybones said:


> That's a whole other discussion.  I've been through a lot of DACs.  Once I heard the Chord DAVE, it was game over.  Pricey, but it makes every other component in my system better.  Can't say that about anything else in my chain.



A Chord DAVE will cost me $18,000 USD...


----------



## drbobbybones

dawktah2 said:


> A Chord DAVE will cost me $18,000 USD...



The going rates for a Chord DAVE are around $9-10K new, and less than that used.  So expensive, but less than what you thought.  And if you listen to one, you'll hear why 

That said, if I was going to set up a killer desktop DAC/tube setup for less, I'd probably go for a Holo Audio Kitsune edtion ($2500), paired with: a WA2 ($1200), WA22 ($2000), Glenn 300B amp (ask him for pricing), WA5 LE ($4000), or a WA33 ($8000).  Depends on how much you wanna spend.


----------



## dawktah2 (May 3, 2017)

$9,000 Chord DAVE
$9,000 Tiffany & Company


----------



## raypin (May 3, 2017)

dawktah2 said:


> $9,000 Chord DAVE
> $9,000 Tiffany & Company



Mm...Lol! His and hers.....ouch. I feel sorry for your domestic arrangement.


----------



## drbobbybones

dawktah2 said:


> $9,000 Chord DAVE
> $9,000 Tiffany & Company


If you're only paying $9000 for something at Tiffany, you've made a good deal 

Source: my wife's engagement ring is from Tiffany.


----------



## dawktah2

raypin said:


> Mm...Lol! His and hers.....ouch. I feel sorry for your domestic arrangement.



LOL, not arrangement but I just don't feel it's honorable


----------



## Joseph Lin

Hi Guys, how do I purchase WA8? I use PayPal on WooAudio website but my credit card is not charged and no emails were sent to me. How do you guys purchase it?


----------



## drbobbybones

I would give them a ring or email them to see if they got your order.  Mike and Jack are very responsive to both.


----------



## raypin

Ot:  mm...is dawktah = doctor? If so, you can afford it, doc. Lol!

Life is too short to deprive yourself of (supply the name and brand).


----------



## drbobbybones

Joseph Lin said:


> Hi Guys, how do I purchase WA8? I use PayPal on WooAudio website but my credit card is not charged and no emails were sent to me. How do you guys purchase it?


@HiFiGuy528 is the guy you want to talk to.


----------



## JoeDoe

@dawktah2 Sorry I've not been able to quote or reply to anything successfully since the update. 

I'm not referring to the tubes that are pre-installed. Woo has on their website that user-swappable tube kits will be available soon. Wanted to know how soon 'soon' is!


----------



## dawktah2 (May 5, 2017)

raypin said:


> Ot:  mm...is dawktah = doctor? If so, you can afford it, doc. Lol!
> 
> Life is too short to deprive yourself of (supply the name and brand).



I know right, like I was telling drbobbybones I have a 4.5 year old daughter I keep all my gear locked up. I just keep remembering this commercial


----------



## drbobbybones

dawktah2 said:


> I know right, like I was telling drbobbybones I have a 4.5 year old daughter I keep all my gear locked up. I just keep remembering this commercial




I hear ya.  I have a 5 and a 2 year old and I make sure to keep them away from my hi-fi equipment.  It feels like a full time job.

I would love to see some new tube rolling options.  Would be a lot of fun to change sound signatures as we see fit.


----------



## raypin

Mm..tube-rolling not possible, even if available.  Warranty reasons. There's a warranty sticker covering one of the screw holes. Unless Woo Audio amends the policy.


----------



## dawktah2

I pulled out my PM-3, I don't think I've used this combo in a quiet environment, huge improvement over HA-2. Low end is so rich and warm. Bass guitar you can hear strings differently...


----------



## drbobbybones

dawktah2 said:


> I pulled out my PM-3, I don't think I've used this combo in a quiet environment, huge improvement over HA-2. Low end is so rich and warm. Bass guitar you can hear strings differently...


Yeah, I just sold my PM-3's.  They're great cans for the money, but they were getting no head time because of my other cans.  

But yeah, the WA8 does tend to make almost every headphone I have sound very very good.


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (May 9, 2017)

raypin said:


> Mm..tube-rolling not possible, even if available.  Warranty reasons. There's a warranty sticker covering one of the screw holes. Unless Woo Audio amends the policy.



There is #2 HEX screw on the back near the center of the unit, not covered by anything. Unscrew it and the glass window can be removed for tubes servicing. Tube rolling and replacement stock tube kits will be available later in the year. Stay tuned!



Joseph Lin said:


> Hi Guys, how do I purchase WA8? I use PayPal on WooAudio website but my credit card is not charged and no emails were sent to me. How do you guys purchase it?



The website uses Pay Pal as the payment gateway. It opens a new web browser when you add an item to cart. Payment can be any major credit card or Pay Pal. email info@wooaudio.com if you still have problem.


----------



## Joseph Lin

Just received my WA8, great dac/amp! Drives HD650 and T1 beautifully. However, I have two questions,
1. When power off and charging, does the led on the device blink like other electronic devices? I don't see it blinking and I have no idea of if it is charging.
2. How do you connect to Shanling M1? I made a Type B to Micro USB female cable to connect to USB-C otg cable, M1 is able to see the device but there is no sound coming out of WA8. Can you help me with it?
Thank you guys.


----------



## Dulalala

Joseph Lin said:


> Just received my WA8, great dac/amp! Drives HD650 and T1 beautifully. However, I have two questions,
> 1. When power off and charging, does the led on the device blink like other electronic devices? I don't see it blinking and I have no idea of if it is charging.
> 2. How do you connect to Shanling M1? I made a Type B to Micro USB female cable to connect to USB-C otg cable, M1 is able to see the device but there is no sound coming out of WA8. Can you help me with it?
> Thank you guys.




Mine doesn't either so I would assume not.
The Shangling M1 doesn't support OTG so there isn't a way to output through the USB port. Only option is to use an AUX cable.


----------



## Joseph Lin

Dulalala said:


> Mine doesn't either so I would assume not.
> The Shangling M1 doesn't support OTG so there isn't a way to output through the USB port. Only option is to use an AUX cable.


I use M1 to Mojo all the time. There is a USB-C OTG to micro USB. What I do not understand is why USB-C OTG -> Micro USB female -> USB B male does not work?

I made another micro USB OTG -> USB B -> WA8 from Fiio X7 and it works. I do not know why but when WA8 power adapter is plugged in, sometimes X7 would halt and no response. Can someone help?


----------



## Joseph Lin

I kind of solved the problem. On Shanling M1, I have to turn the volume to maximum to be able to hear the music from WA8. Both DoP and D2P behaves the same.


----------



## Dulalala

Joseph Lin said:


> I kind of solved the problem. On Shanling M1, I have to turn the volume to maximum to be able to hear the music from WA8. Both DoP and D2P behaves the same.



That's an odd solution but glad you got it to work!


----------



## Joseph Lin

What is even more weird is when I use M1 on iDSD, it does not need to adjust the volume. I wonder if it is because of one of the protocols are missing.


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (May 10, 2017)

Joseph Lin said:


> What is even more weird is when I use M1 on iDSD, it does not need to adjust the volume. I wonder if it is because of one of the protocols are missing.


 and @Dulalala 

The manufacturer have the option to lock the input signal or not. We decided not to for consistency with most DACs on the market.


----------



## Schmeisser (May 14, 2017)

HiFiGuy528 said:


> Sony MDR-Z1r.


Hi HiFiGuy528
I am looking for a closed-back Headphones for WA8
Could you please give me an advise - Soundwise which set you like better:
McIntosh MHP1000 Headphones or Sony MDR-Z1r?
Thank you


----------



## JoeDoe

Hey there WA8ers. Any of you blokes using yours with an iPad Pro? Trying to use mine and no sound through the CCK. CCK works find out of my iPhone 6S!


----------



## AnakChan (May 15, 2017)

I use the iPad Pro 12.9" and that works fine with the WA8. I'm on iOS 10.2 and I do use the Onkyo HF player.

Works fine off my iPhone 7 too on 10.1.1

Check if you're on 10.3.1. I heard it could be a horrible puppy with non-MFi products.


----------



## raypin (May 15, 2017)

Mm...also using my WA8 via iPad Pro 12.9. Push the volume of your iPad Pro to maximum. Had the same problem before (no volume output).


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (May 16, 2017)

raypin said:


> Mm...also using my WA8 via iPad Pro 12.9. Push the volume of your iPad Pro to maximum. Had the same problem before (no volume output).



Make sure you're using a genuine Apple adapter and good quality USB cable.

Alternatively, test WA8 on a Mac. If it works as normal, the problem is with the iPad or adapter and not WA8.




Schmeisser said:


> Hi HiFiGuy528
> I am looking for a closed-back Headphones for WA8
> Could you please give me an advise - Soundwise which set you like better:
> McIntosh MHP1000 Headphones or Sony MDR-Z1r?
> Thank you



Sony Z1r is better than MHP1000.


----------



## Joseph Lin

JoeDoe said:


> Hey there WA8ers. Any of you blokes using yours with an iPad Pro? Trying to use mine and no sound through the CCK. CCK works find out of my iPhone 6S!


Yeah, similar phenomenon happened to me when connecting M1 to WA8. You must turn the (M1/iPhone) volume all the way up to hear sound from WA8.


----------



## raypin (May 16, 2017)

Mm..anyone using a fake Apple CCK deserves to be flogged to death. A public service announcement from Cupertino.

Go Apple!


----------



## JoeDoe

AnakChan said:


> I use the iPad Pro 12.9" and that works fine with the WA8. I'm on iOS 10.2 and I do use the Onkyo HF player.
> 
> Works fine off my iPhone 7 too on 10.1.1
> 
> Check if you're on 10.3.1. I heard it could be a horrible puppy with non-MFi products.





HiFiGuy528 said:


> Make sure you're using a genuine Apple adapter and good quality USB cable.
> 
> Alternatively, test WA8 on a Mac. If it works as normal, the problem is with the iPad or adapter and not WA8.
> 
> ...



The volume trick did it. Just pushed it all the way up and I'm in business. Thanks gentlemen!


----------



## lightning3777

AnakChan said:


> I use the iPad Pro 12.9" and that works fine with the WA8. I'm on iOS 10.2 and I do use the Onkyo HF player.
> 
> Works fine off my iPhone 7 too on 10.1.1
> 
> Check if you're on 10.3.1. I heard it could be a horrible puppy with non-MFi products.



Just upgraded my iPad to 10.3.2 four hours ago. No problem at all playing music from iPad to WA8 using Apple cck version 1 (not the latest usb 3.1 cck)


----------



## Joseph Lin

I am so loving my WA8!! It takes my T1 to another level! The bass is strong, treble crispy clear, mid is so lively and all of these in a portable form! I do not have to sit in my study room to enjoy music. Best purchase ever!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

video:


----------



## dawktah2

OH MY, I'm listening to Embrya album from Maxwell and the Ether Flow and WA8 sound absolutely incredible! Time to pull out more old music!


----------



## Stereolab42




----------



## Stereolab42

OK, unbox porn out of the way, let's proceed...

Picked this up at AudioVison SF... got the last new WA8 they had in stock. Great shop with a phenomenal listening setup, I will continue to go out of my way to patronize them. Originally I wasn't going to buy this because I don't travel much, but I'm doing so more, and have always been a Woo fanboy, so what the heck. It helps that I've heard this several times at meets and at AudioVision and have always been impressed. Sounds great, very solid and warm. Not as liquid and fast as my WA5 but a strong standard-bearer for the Woo house sound nonetheless. I'd put it on par with my (sadly underutilized these days) WA6-SE for sure. I'll likely continue to use my Oppo on the airplane given TSA's increased paranoia and the fact that the unit does get very hot, but my main use case will be on AC power at wherever I travel to for the day and evening.

I did have to download the drivers before this was detected by Windows 10, which was a minor surprise... but they do work fine. I find it odd the charge LEDs don't work when the unit is turned off; I can see how that would be inconvenient for somebody who is going to make more use of the battery on the unit than I will. I also think Woo should offer the tube replacement kit sooner rather than later... people who bought this last year could already been pushing the 5000 hour advertised lifetime, I imagine. There is a turn-off/turn-on pop but it's not that bad even on my most sensitive headphones (B&W P7)... maybe with IEMs it will be annoying, but I don't do IEMs. Background is as black as Satan's heart even with the P7s, so that's great. Build quality is fantastic and the volume control is very manly and beefy... anyone experienced with Woo hardware needs nothing more to be said on this subject I'm sure.

A+++ would buy again.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

@Stereolab42 Thank YOU for the strong support and nice write up on WA8. The sound should improve with every use.


----------



## Stereolab42

So I'm not sure why anyone would use the 2-tube mode... even on my P7 there is plenty of volume scaling on 3-tube mode. And the turn-on/off pop is awful on 2-tube mode, whereas on 3-tube mode it's very gentle.


----------



## dawktah2

Stereolab42 said:


> So I'm not sure why anyone would use the 2-tube mode... even on my P7 there is plenty of volume scaling on 3-tube mode. And the turn-on/off pop is awful on 2-tube mode, whereas on 3-tube mode it's very gentle.



What I found in 2 tube mode it sounds a lot like my HA-2


----------



## JoeDoe

dawktah2 said:


> What I found in 2 tube mode it sounds a lot like my HA-2


I think 2-tube is a little leaner, and by default cleaner. With my bottom/mid-afternoon heavy Ori, I actually prefer two to three!


----------



## bmichels

I listened again to the WA8 in Munich, and again it sounded sublime   . I just hopped WooAudio announced there a new version of the WA8 with upgraded battery life (and may be balanced analog-in to suit my soon to get A&K SP1000)  

anyway, congrats WooAudio...


----------



## Stereolab42

Found a winner in my endless collection of USB adapter cables and my phone was immediately able to stream cheesy techno to the WA8 with no problems.


----------



## Stereolab42 (May 31, 2017)

Two observations:

1. You really want to put some rubber feet on the back of the WA8 so you can lay it on its side. Completely removes any worry of possibly tipping it over and breaking something.
2. It's really not cool that the XMOS USB drivers for Windows 10 are unsigned. This means you have to disable Secure Boot in the BIOS and then run a command in Windows 10 to disable driver integrity checking permanently. This significantly decreases the security of Windows. This is not Woo's fault, but the fault of lazy engineers at XMOS who don't want to put in the time/money to get their drivers signed:

http://www.xcore.com/viewtopic.php?t=5114

Maybe more pressure from vendors and consumers will work? What tasks can possibly be "higher priority" than not exposing your customers to malware infections because they want to use your DACs?


----------



## Joseph Lin

WA8 is really power hungry. I made myself a 100W 12V battery charger to make it run longer. It only lasts for 3 more hours! The power consumption is 33W=12V*2.75A!! The battery along is 1.45lb, overall setup is 4 lb, barely portable. Now I understand why WooAudio cannot make it run longer. If they put more battery in it,  it will last a bit longer but make it heavier --> not good for portability.


----------



## raypin

Mm..not portable. Transportable. If you want more battery life, buy 2 power banks. Should last at least 9 hours on the road.


----------



## dawktah2

I'm flying to California soon and my HA-2 cannot be charged and listened to at the same time. I try to select aircraft and seats that have A/C power for my WA-8

I'm trying to decide on my first desktop DAC that pairs well with Woo products without having to start with a DAVE (which is being recommended).  I'd like to create a path that will allow appreciation of that purchase when I finally get a DAVE.


----------



## Dulalala

I can't seem to get my laptop to recognize the WA8. I have installed the provided driver. I am currently using Windows 10. Anyone have a solution?


----------



## bmichels

Now that I have received my A&K SP1000, I Wish there was a version of the WA8 WITHOUT DAC and with inside a bigger battery instead...  .   And may be with Balanced InPut...


----------



## dawktah2 (Jul 9, 2017)

I connect my WA-8 directly to my Synology NAS for the first time today. In Audio Station I selected output to USB speakers and I am able to listen to the audio.  I can either control from the web browser or from the DS Audio app on my phone.  I was actually able to start the music on the browser and switched seamlessly over to the app. SInce the WA-8 doesn't show colors to indicate the stream so I don't know if it is coming in unprocessed or transcoded.  I've played some flac 16 bit, 24 bit and DSD.

Tested about a dozen albums and so far Arrival soundtrack won't play its 16-bit 44.1 so I am going to have to go through and see what else doesn't play. Found another one seems random, so far all were ripped using EAC.


----------



## dawktah2 (Jul 9, 2017)

Using Audio Station I am able to play over computer speakers and also over my Sonica Speaker (not DAC). I connected my HA-2 and songs on these albums still don't play so must be issue with Synology NAS. So far every album that doesn't play has .jpg at time of rip over 250kb

Yep!  I went through EVERY hi-res album and none play if image was 200kb or above! Anyone having same issue?

Sent Synology a support ticket.


----------



## kyleggy (Jul 17, 2017)

Stereolab42 said:


> Two observations:
> 
> 1. You really want to put some rubber feet on the back of the WA8 so you can lay it on its side. Completely removes any worry of possibly tipping it over and breaking something.
> 2. It's really not cool that the XMOS USB drivers for Windows 10 are unsigned. This means you have to disable Secure Boot in the BIOS and then run a command in Windows 10 to disable driver integrity checking permanently. This significantly decreases the security of Windows. This is not Woo's fault, but the fault of lazy engineers at XMOS who don't want to put in the time/money to get their drivers signed:
> ...



I have met this issue today, oh....what a bad luck is i cannot close the secure boot since i have no admin rights.


----------



## dawktah2

Update:  Synology has given me a Beta DS Audio to test and it appears to have resolved the issue.  

Listening to: Incognito, "Beneath the Surface" album.


----------



## dawktah2 (Aug 16, 2017)

I recently took a cross country flight with my Aeons and Woo Audio WA8 on Delta airlines.  This will be a review of both the Mr. Speakers Aeon and the WA8.

My flight was broken into two portions a 2-hour flight followed by a 3-and-a-half-hour flight.  The 2-hour flight was on an Embraer 175 which had power at the seat but no IFE system. The second leg was on a 757-300 which had power at the seat and Delta Studio IFE system. Both pieces of equipment and cables could fit in my carry-on and where pretty easy to retrieve once I arrived at my seat. The fact that the WA8 runs off the battery meant there was no noise transmission through the power circuit as the crew turned the 120v power off and on during engine start. Once airborne the sound isolation was better than expected for a headphone that isn’t noise cancelling.  I was barely able to hear the cabin announcements and I was unable to hear people speaking around me.  The headphones needed to be removed to hear the flight attendant speaking to me.  The headphones did a very good job blocking out the higher pitched noise of the air moving around the airframe.  What you could hear at reduced levels was the sound from the engines.  So, a flight in a MD-90-30(ER) with the engines mounted on the rear of the aircraft may reduce this a little more?  I truly wish I had an opportunity to fly A-380 since it is one of the quietest aircraft in the cabin. I’m a flier that picks routes based on plane I’ll be flying on.

Comfort

I could wear the Aeon headphones without any fatigue for the 5 and a half hours of flight time. The first leg without the IFE I listened to Bobby Hutcherson and some other jazz. I was able to recline the seat and sleep without the headphones getting in the way of the seatback. When changing positions there wasn’t any leaks created.  At no point did my ears get hot or sweat. The WA8 although large could fit on the half-folded tray table once airborne and didn’t slide around. I could still place food and drink on the folded tray table.








Sound

On the second leg while using the IFE I found the sound was more theater like and more 3-dimesional while using the WA8 and a double ended 3.5mm cable connected line in. So, I would recommend that in the headphone case.  I have all but given up using the HA-2 as I highly prefer the sound from the WA8, so it will be left at home for my next flight in September. The Aeon is to me a headphone that produces sound exactly as the artist intended nothing added or subtracted.  Explosions slammed as they are supposed to and music had a nice sound stage and is highly detailed. I was so immersed into the movie Kong: Skull Island, I forgot about the headphones. You cannot go wrong with the Aeon as a travel headphone.

Travel

The one thing I must say is an issue unrelated to the headphones, is the case. The case desperately needs a loop.  I was forced to re-pack the case each time I moved from aircraft to terminal and back to the second aircraft as opposed to being able to clip to my bag with a carabiner. Going through the TSA checkpoint I still had the headphones and amp packed in my carry-on.  Once through security and in the gate area I didn’t feel comfortable unpacking the headphones since I would still have had to hold it in my hands as opposed to clipping it on. Using Delta app almost requires two hands, LOL. The WA8 has a carabiner on the Pelican case which makes it easy to transport during a connection. When the cabin 20 minutes to landing announcement is made and to store all the electronic equipment the WA8 cools fast enough that it can be stored in its case without feeling the heat will warp the case.  As an aside I have 15 pelican cases of various sizes and I warped my Pelican laptop briefcase while sitting a little too close to a hotel fireplace. Those of us that are in need of the waterproof seal warping is an issue, I took my WA8 to the beach! There is mesh storage in the headphone case which held my HA-2, headphone DUM cables, USB cable and the 3.5mm line cable, although from this point on I doubt I’ll be taking the HA-2 anywhere. Choose your aircraft wisely www.seatguru.com

Summary

The Mr. Speakers Aeon and the WA8 is an excellent travel setup it just requires use of the seatback/armrest tray table. A short flight will allow use of the WA8 without having to unpack the power supply so regional jets like the ERJ that don’t have seat power you can still enjoy high quality sound. If the headphone case gets a loop I’ll definitely be first in line to get one. I am very pleased with my Aeon purchase as it allows me to take the Mr. Speakers sound on the road.


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

dawktah2 said:


> I recently took a cross country flight with my Aeons and Woo Audio WA8 on Delta airlines.  This will be a review of both the Mr. Speakers Aeon and the WA8.
> 
> My flight was broken into two portions a 2-hour flight followed by a 3-and-a-half-hour flight.  The 2-hour flight was on an Embraer 175 which had power at the seat but no IFE system. The second leg was on a 757-300 which had power at the seat and Delta Studio IFE system. Both pieces of equipment and cables could fit in my carry-on and where pretty easy to retrieve once I arrived at my seat. The fact that the WA8 runs off the battery meant there was no noise transmission through the power circuit as the crew turned the 120v power off and on during engine start. Once airborne the sound isolation was better than expected for a headphone that isn’t noise cancelling.  I was barely able to hear the cabin announcements and I was unable to hear people speaking around me.  The headphones needed to be removed to hear the flight attendant speaking to me.  The headphones did a very good job blocking out the higher pitched noise of the air moving around the airframe.  What you could hear at reduced levels was the sound from the engines.  So, a flight in a MD-90-30(ER) with the engines mounted on the rear of the aircraft may reduce this a little more?  I truly wish I had an opportunity to fly A-380 since it is one of the quietest aircraft in the cabin. I’m a flier that picks routes based on plane I’ll be flying on.
> 
> ...



That is an amazing travel setup. What do you use for the source?


----------



## dawktah2 (Aug 17, 2017)

Right now Samsung S6 Edge running USB Audio PRO. Its nice I can control it using my Gear S3.

I run my Synology NAS directly into the WA8 at home


----------



## Zachik

HiFiGuy528 said:


> We've been using this with good results.
> 
> http://amzn.to/2mp3E7f



I am a happy new WA8 owner (thanks again Mike )
I was curious about the possibility of using the above recommended by Mike "RAVPower 23000mAh Portable Charger 4.5A DC Output External Battery Pack".

Mike (or anyone else who tried it) - is any of the included laptop tips work with the WA8 and provide power from the RAVPower DC out? Can you provide a photo that shows this setup?
I am not sure I would even need it, but looking at possible options...


----------



## Zachik

Another question (still waiting for my question regarding RAVPower to be answered):
Do people connect the WA8 straight to the laptop / PC, or do you go through some USB "noise reduction" / "signal enhancement" such as the iFi Audio nano-iGalvanic3.0 or micro-iUSB3.0 ?
I am curious whether it improves signal with WA8, or whether the WA8 already has built-in USB conditioning circuitry that renders those above products obsolete / un-necessary.

So... is it for real, or yet another snake oil?


----------



## AnakChan (Aug 27, 2017)

Zachik said:


> Another question (still waiting for my question regarding RAVPower to be answered):
> Do people connect the WA8 straight to the laptop / PC, or do you go through some USB "noise reduction" / "signal enhancement" such as the iFi Audio nano-iGalvanic3.0 or micro-iUSB3.0 ?
> I am curious whether it improves signal with WA8, or whether the WA8 already has built-in USB conditioning circuitry that renders those above products obsolete / un-necessary.
> 
> So... is it for real, or yet another snake oil?


I feed mine through the iFI Micro iUSB 3.0. To me it's still somewhat cleaner with it than without but it's not a significant difference - just noticeable. The notes just seem to have are more polished finished rather than a tad "smudgy" or "smearing".

Mind you it's not just power, but it's all the reclocking stuff too.

Edit (10 mins later): Let me take back that "not a significant difference" comment, it's quite noticeable.


----------



## Zachik

AnakChan said:


> I feed mine through the iFI Micro iUSB 3.0. To me it's still somewhat cleaner with it than without but it's not a significant difference - just noticeable. The notes just seem to have are more polished finished rather than a tad "smudgy" or "smearing".
> 
> Mind you it's not just power, but it's all the reclocking stuff too.
> 
> Edit (10 mins later): Let me take back that "not a significant difference" comment, it's quite noticeable.



Interesting. I hope others would respond as well to have a few more opinions 
iFi currently offer 2 main USB enhancing products - the *micro* iUSB that you use, and the newer (JUST released) iGalvanic which is the *nano* iUSB (mind you NOT the micro iUSB) with added galvanic isolation.
So, if I decide to bite, I am wondering (and hope others can offer their opinions) whether I should buy the new iGalvanic or the former flagship micro iUSB... iFi recommends to get both and chain them, but I am not going to spend $600-700 on improving my USB chain! Assuming I get anything, it would be either or!
Slightly better clock (micro iUSB) or galvanic isolation (iGalvanic)???
The 2 sources I use, BTW, are a custom built PC (running Windows 7) and Dell XPS 15 (running Windows 10).


----------



## Zachik

@HiFiGuy528 Mike - have you guys tested any of the iFi Audio products for improving the USB signal quality? 
The brand new nano-iGalvanic3.0 or the (former ?) flagship micro-iUSB3.0 ?
Also, is there ANY built-in circuitry inside the WA8 to recondition / reclock USB?  Any other recommended product that you tested?


----------



## dawktah2

Just curious, what do the sounds that these devices fix sound like? I want to try and listen to determine if I should get one to place between my Synology NAS and WA8 and future WA33.


----------



## Zachik

dawktah2 said:


> Just curious, what do the sounds that these devices fix sound like? I want to try and listen to determine if I should get one to place between my Synology NAS and WA8 and future WA33.


I have asked the thread in general, and Mike in particular, but got only 1 response so far.
I am also asking myself whether I should put ANYTHING between my PC and the WA8, and if so - which of the several competing products (some are competing each other within iFi Audio...).
I understand the result would vary and depend on:
- How noisy (or not) is your USB port on your PC / laptop?
- How sensitive is your DAC to noisy USB interface? (some like the Bimby have USB "de-crapifying" built-in)
- Length of USB cables (and their quality)

In other threads, some people swear there is a very noticeable improvements, while others laugh it off... (not specifically with WA8 though)


----------



## AnakChan

Zachik said:


> I have asked the thread in general, and Mike in particular, but got only 1 response so far.
> I am also asking myself whether I should put ANYTHING between my PC and the WA8, and if so - which of the several competing products (some are competing each other within iFi Audio...).
> I understand the result would vary and depend on:
> - How noisy (or not) is your USB port on your PC / laptop?
> ...



I don't mean any disrespect to the WA8 but I think it really depends on what you're hooking up these USB noise isolators/reclockers to. e.g. My iUSB Micro outputs to 2 DACs - 1x to the WA8 and the other is to my Resonessence Labs Invicta (1.0). With the Invicta, the benefits of the iUSB Micro 3.0 is less noticeable.

At least to my mind, to say that these USB isolators/reclockers improves sonics equally to all DACs it connects to would be false statement.


----------



## Zachik

AnakChan said:


> I don't mean any disrespect to the WA8 but I think it really depends on what you're hooking up these USB noise isolators/reclockers to. e.g. My iUSB Micro outputs to 2 DACs - 1x to the WA8 and the other is to my Resonessence Labs Invicta (1.0). With the Invicta, the benefits of the iUSB Micro 3.0 is less noticeable.
> 
> At least to my mind, to say that these USB isolators/reclockers improves sonics equally to all DACs it connects to would be false statement.



That is great info, because I am mostly looking into potentially buying one of those for the WA8. So I obviously interested in improvements (if any) to WA8 sound quality 
Sounds like the micro-iUSB improves WA8's sound! 
@AnakChan - would you say with the WA8 the improvement is noticeable? What does it change in your opinion - details? sound stage? something else?
That is *not* an insignificant expense at $350 for the new iGalvanic, and the micro-iUSB that you use is $400...


----------



## dawktah2

The WA8 power is completely independent from the DAC. This is explained on website and in manual


----------



## Zachik

dawktah2 said:


> The WA8 power is completely independent from the DAC. This is explained on website and in manual



You're missing some of the features of those iFi Audio products... 
Yes - cleaning the power coming from USB is becoming a non-issue thanks to the WA8 being battery operated.
But those products also (iGalvanic as an example):

REgenerate/REclock/Rebalance (remove jitter)
Breaks ground loops

Eliminate stray or noise currents though Galvanic isolation
@AnakChan claims that the micro-iUSB3 makes an audible difference (I am still waiting for him to answer my question as for how he'd describe the improvements).


----------



## AnakChan (Aug 29, 2017)

And I've been a little too busy to perform tests as I've been modifying another setup (for the Susvara/McIntosh MC275 but that's OT).

I believe Amazon accepts returns so if one wanted to try, they could. Another factor to consider would be what earphones/headphones you're using. In my case my tests (last week? I can't remember anymore!) was with my Focal Utopia. Your mileage may vary depending on how sensitive your headphones are to different sources and/or tweaks to your source.

Edit: @Zachik, your WA8 is new. Enjoy it for what it is at the moment and find ways to tweak it with these isolators/regenerators/reclockers later. The differences that these devices do would be from nothing to better but it wouldn't make a bad source to good. I use my WA8 mobile too with my iPad without any of these devices and happy with it. I only hook it up to the Micro iUSB 3.0 at home.


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (Sep 15, 2017)

In case you didn't know. WA8 Eclipse is compatible with iPhone/iPad with the help of Apple's Lightning to USB "camera" adapter. http://apple.co/2ydJnY2 And the sound is GREAT.


----------



## Zachik

HiFiGuy528 said:


> In case you didn't know. WA8 Eclipse is compatible with iPhone/iPad with the help of Apple's Lightning to USB "camera" adapter. http://apple.co/2ydJnY2 And the sound is GREAT.




Mike - which USB cable is in the photo? Looks really nice...


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

Zachik said:


> Mike - which USB cable is in the photo? Looks really nice...



Looks like kimber cable


----------



## snk8699

I just want to give a shout out to @HiFiGuy528 for recommending the WA8 pairing with a Focal Utopia.  The combination of the tubes and built-in DAC is truly engaging and never leaves me wanting for higher resolution that the Utopia is undoubtedly able to provide.  This is my first Woo Audio product, but the build quality is stunning and I appreciate the years spent in development to get this piece just right.  I also understand why they opted to go with the USB B connector instead of micro B due to its fragility.  I haven't experienced any deafening sound from the well-documented soft pop since its first use, but that could be from the fact that I only use volume 2 on the Utopia.  In my case, it is most assuredly a soft pop when I turn the device off.

I've been using this with the Apple CCK as shown above and thus far I've had no dropouts or loss of connection at any point during use.  I've thoroughly tested this while connecting my iPhone to the device before and after powering on the WA8 and disconnecting/reconnecting during operation.  This is worth mentioning because this isn't always the case with other products, although some of it is inevitably due to the iOS updates.  Long story short, it's important to me to have a flawless connection so I can focus on the music.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Sorry for the d delayed response. We are gearing up for RMAF/CanJam in Denver.  @snk8699 Thank YOU for the kind words. Happy that you're enjoying the system so far. The sound will improve with every use.  
If possible, it would be awesome if you can repost your feedback here. It would be immensely valuable for new to WA8 Eclipse members. 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/wooaudio-wa8-eclipse.21468/reviews 

iPhone/iPad + WA8 Eclipse is a great way to enjoy streaming music services or stored contents. BTW, no issues with iOS 11.


----------



## dawktah2

After listening to the same flac files from my phone Galaxy S6 and directly from my Synology NAS into the WA-8 I have noticed the soundstage has a better presentation from the Synology NAS.  Any idea what causes the same file to be different, what is being done differently to file before it reaches the WA-8?


----------



## dawktah2

Oh, one difference is phone is reading file over Wi-Fi from the Synology NAS.  Using USB Audio Player Pro


----------



## jwbrent

I just purchased the Utopia, and I hear the WA8 works very well with them, so I’m interested. I’m currently using my AK240SS through a Mojo, but I want to take it to the next level.

Any comments about the WA8 with the Utopia are highly appreciated ...


----------



## Zachik

jwbrent said:


> I just purchased the Utopia, and I hear the WA8 works very well with them, so I’m interested. I’m currently using my AK240SS through a Mojo, but I want to take it to the next level.
> 
> Any comments about the WA8 with the Utopia are highly appreciated ...



Not a big fan of the Utopia myself, but I did audition it with the WA8 during the SF meet couple months ago. 
The WA8 definitely drove the Utopia very nicely! 
As for pairing / synergy - the WA8 was not performing miracles, so Utopia did not become my favorite headphone, but it did make it as good as I ever heard it. And I heard it with several very expensive amps before... Utopia sounded better with the WA8 for sure!

I hope that helps...


----------



## dawktah2

I'm completely BLOWN AWAY! I've been listening to Hans Zimmer Man of Steel, soundtrack on my "work around the house" closed back headphones straight out of my phone for over a year but tonight I tried Amazon music into the WA8, and oh my, it's sounds incredible! Sounds like an entirely different piece of music. I knew my B*se pale in comparison to my Ether Flow but holy moly... The WA8 and Ether Flow shine even on Amazon music.


----------



## Kdubbs82

Do you have any vendors that sell the wa8 used or make it available for rent?



HiFiGuy528 said:


> Sorry for the d delayed response. We are gearing up for RMAF/CanJam in Denver.  @snk8699 Thank YOU for the kind words. Happy that you're enjoying the system so far. The sound will improve with every use.
> If possible, it would be awesome if you can repost your feedback here. It would be immensely valuable for new to WA8 Eclipse members.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/wooaudio-wa8-eclipse.21468/reviews
> ...


----------



## dawktah2

Chord announced the 2Qute replacement called the Qutest. I'm going to pick one up once they become available and connect to line in on the WA8. Will be getting a Woo desktop in the Spring. WA33>WA22


----------



## harist3a

Is there any of you who have ordered upgrade tube (GE 6021 / Sylvania 6021 / TungSol 6021) from Woo Audio?
Is there an increase in sound quality compared to stock tube?


----------



## dawktah2

That looks like it became available with the new website.  I had looked for them when it was the old site and they weren't on there. Tung Sol is "sold out."


----------



## EDWARIS

my wa8 usb secrtion doesn’t work anymore - no pc no mac can see the device. is it fixable or I need to sent it to US for repair?


----------



## dawktah2

EDWARIS said:


> my wa8 usb secrtion doesn’t work anymore - no pc no mac can see the device. is it fixable or I need to sent it to US for repair?



I would email Woo Audio directly they are very good about responding.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

EDWARIS said:


> my wa8 usb secrtion doesn’t work anymore - no pc no mac can see the device. is it fixable or I need to sent it to US for repair?



There are many possibilities. We need to figure out if the culprit is WA8 or the cable or the music player app or the tubes. First, let's test the WA8.

- Try the 3.5mm output from computer to 3.5mm input on WA8? A basic cable like this should work (http://amzn.to/2pCjUEj).

- Try WA8 Eclipse with an iPhone or iPad? here's a short video on how to use iOS device with WA8. 

Please send us an email at info@wooaudio.com for faster service. Share with us as much information on your setup as possible. Pictures or video helps a lot.


----------



## Violent_Sneeze

Thanks for that video. I was thinking about using my WA7 for the office with that configuration


----------



## emilsoft (Jun 4, 2018)

I did a comparison with the ifi idsd micro black and Wa8, the woo kicked it's butt as expected - much more natural, smooth sound.. 
Has anyone used the Wa8 as preamp with speaker setup? I think its a shame it doesn't have line out - has anyone used the headphone out instead of line out to a power amp/active speaker setup and does it work well?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

emilsoft said:


> I did a comparison with the ifi idsd micro black and Wa8, the woo kicked it's butt as expected - much more natural, smooth sound..
> Has anyone used the Wa8 as preamp with speaker setup? I think its a shame it doesn't have line out - has anyone used the headphone out instead of line out to a power amp/active speaker setup and does it work well?



ToneAudio used WA8 Eclipse to feed PassLabs monoblock in their review.

http://www.tonepublications.com/review/woo-audios-wa8-headphone-ampdac/


----------



## deserat

harist3a said:


> Is there any of you who have ordered upgrade tube (GE 6021 / Sylvania 6021 / TungSol 6021) from Woo Audio?
> Is there an increase in sound quality compared to stock tube?



I upgraded the rectifier.  To be honest by the time the tube opened up ( burned in ), about 30 hours,  I couldn't tell you the difference. But it's only $10 more so, so what. Unless you've put alot of hours on the tubes and they are ready for replacement, I wouldn't bother.   I've upgrade tubes in a number of devices, this is probably the only time I couldn't really tell the difference. Actually the upgraded fresh tube sounded so bad for the first 10 or so hours I almost returned it, then it found it's happy place. Call it 6 of 1 half a dozen of the other.


----------



## ra990

Has anyone other than @EDWARIS had their DAC fail on them? My WA8 is now doing the same thing and I'm just wondering if anyone else has experienced the same. Nothing I plug it into recognizes it anymore. I was just listening to it last night and this morning it just refuses to work. The amp section still works, so I'm just using it with my Hugo 2 for now.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

@ra990 DAC failure is unusual... Have you tried a different computer? We recommend direct connection to the computer, no USB hub, no USB filters.

If the problem persists, we can inspect your WA8. Send it to us with your USB cable for testing. No need to request for RMA number. We don't have any WA8 Eclipse in for service. Just include your name and contact info in the box.

ship to: 
Woo Audio
c/o Jack Wu
22-19 41st Ave Ste 502
Long Island City NY 11101
1 (917) 773-8645


----------



## amham (Jun 19, 2018)

For over a year I have had intermittent bouts of the DAC not working (yes, the amp continues to work OK).  Repeated on/off cycling of the WA8 seems to clear it only for it to return to intermittent use at another time.  I've returned it to Woo who found nothing wrong.  Currently it is in "remission" and has not failed for several weeks.  I've tried different PC's/laptops/iPhones/iPads/cables with the same intermittent condition occurring.  It is a mystery given the very intermittent nature of the failure.


----------



## ra990

HiFiGuy528 said:


> @ra990 DAC failure is unusual... Have you tried a different computer? We recommend direct connection to the computer, no USB hub, no USB filters.


 Hi Mike, yes I have tried everything, different hosts, cables, etc. It was working fine until this morning. I'm already in touch with you over email about it and you've been very helpful. I will probably send it in soon. I just wanted to check on this thread in case there were some others that had a similar issue since you were commenting on how rare it was. 



amham said:


> For over a year I have had intermittent bouts of the DAC not working (yes, the amp continues to work OK).  Repeated on/off cycling of the WA8 seems to clear it only for it to return to intermittent use at another time.  I've returned it to Woo who found nothing wrong.  Currently it is in "remission" and has not failed for several weeks.  I've tried different PC's/laptops/iPhones/iPads/cables with the same intermittent condition occurring.  It is a mystery given the very intermittent nature of the failure.


 Thanks for responding. Of course the problem doesn't happen when you send it in! That would really bug me. I actually really like the DAC on it and prefer using it when possible.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

PSA: for basic USB-C and Thunderbolt3 cables, buy ones made by Belkin. Their cables are made to spec. To avoid counterfeits, buy from Belkin online store.

http://www.belkin.com/us/Products/usb-c/c/usb-c-cables/

Cables that are not made to spec can damage the connected devices. Google engineer Benson Leung covered this issue last year.

https://medium.com/tiny-cables/usb-...-do-quality-control-short-cables-5ec98ad6df1f


----------



## dawktah2 (Jun 20, 2018)

HiFiGuy528 said:


> PSA: for basic USB-C and Thunderbolt3 cables, buy ones made by Belkin. Their cables are made to spec. To avoid counterfeits, buy from Belkin online store.
> 
> http://www.belkin.com/us/Products/usb-c/c/usb-c-cables/
> 
> ...



I think I need an on the go cable to work with my phone, Samsung Galaxy, right?

Also, I'm traveling on business and I get a buzz when I touch metal of my headphones on A/C power, but nothing oi just using battery. Is that a ground fault, just curious since it's hotel power?


----------



## emilsoft (Jun 22, 2018)

I have some questions about the battery on brand new WA8, hopefully Mike from Woo can chip in

1. I seem to be getting about 2 and half hours battery life - is this because I'm listening louder with HD650 which are more difficult to drive, or is it because it's a new unit and the battery needs to settle?

2. The 5 light battery meter seems a little out of sync - the first 3 lights charge up quickly (within say 30-40 min), the rest more slowly. Also discharge seems faster from 2 to 1 lights compared to say 4 to 3.. is this normal?

3. I read that this kind of battery can lose 20% capacity in one year - things that impact this are heat (which there is a lot of), regular charge/discharge. Is it recommended to disconnect the charger when charge is full, and to not charge whilst in use to optimise for longevity? As I use it mostly as desktop app, I have it always plugged in to charger but if that'll kill the battery faster I won't do it. Any tips?

4. I plan on keeping this unit for long time, can Woo provide information on how to replace battery or even sell a battery pack? I live in UK, so it would be a pain sending the unit in for battery replacement in future.

Your input will be much appreciated.


----------



## dawktah2

I guess I should have been reading this thread.  My DAC is beginning to show errors in decoding.  If I skip to the next track and then back to the first track it decodes correctly.  It does this almost every time now. I could be my phone and USB Audio Player but this is what I've always used.

As far as battery life goes, Mike can give better explanation, but its battery is not really for off AC use but a way to provide clean power off mains.


----------



## emilsoft

dawktah2 said:


> I guess I should have been reading this thread.  My DAC is beginning to show errors in decoding.  If I skip to the next track and then back to the first track it decodes correctly.  It does this almost every time now. I could be my phone and USB Audio Player but this is what I've always used.
> 
> As far as battery life goes, Mike can give better explanation, but its battery is not really for off AC use but a way to provide clean power off mains.



That's a bit worrying about the dac showing errors - have you tried to see if you're having same behaviour on your pc and with different cable? How long have you had the WA8 for?

I have concerns with the amount of heat generated, it gets so hot that I can't touch the thing for more than few seconds - this amount of heat is worrying for the dac circuitry, not to mention battery.. perhaps maybe this is why there are some problems reported with the dac?


----------



## dawktah2 (Jun 25, 2018)

I've had mine for almost two years it gets hot, isn't an issue.  I just let mine cool before putting in Pelican case.  I have to hook up to my Synology NAS and see if it does the same thing.  I'll report back once I do.  What I will say is the last time it did it it was after I used the line in and eventually didn't do it anymore.  This time watching "The Revenant" on plane. So I never knew what it was DAC or USB Player.


----------



## WooAudio

emilsoft said:


> That's a bit worrying about the dac showing errors - have you tried to see if you're having same behaviour on your pc and with different cable? How long have you had the WA8 for?
> 
> I have concerns with the amount of heat generated, it gets so hot that I can't touch the thing for more than few seconds - this amount of heat is worrying for the dac circuitry, not to mention battery.. perhaps maybe this is why there are some problems reported with the dac?




All internal parts are carefully mounted on the chassis for optimal heat dissipation and thus the chassis can get warm. We recommend using it in a well-ventilated area.


----------



## emilsoft (Jun 28, 2018)

I've been using the WA8 for few days now, few hours per day.  I've noticed the middle tube started getting discoloured-brownish, with some brown dirt spots starting to show inside - is this normal behaviour? I checked for smell on the top, there's a tiny amount when the tubes are heated up.. Is this something to be concerned about? I haven't noticed any changes in the sound

As for the sound - it's a fantastic combination with HD650: you get a full bodied, vivid but warm sound, a romantic/fantasy take with incredibly smooth, neutral tone. The 650s love it, I've never heard them sound this good - I would urge everyone to try this combination before thinking of splashing on the HD800s or Focals, or other expensive headphones


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (Jun 28, 2018)

emilsoft said:


> I've been using the WA8 for few days now, few hours per day.  I've noticed the middle tube started getting discoloured-brownish, with some brown dirt spots starting to show inside - is this normal behaviour? I checked for smell on the top, there's a tiny amount when the tubes are heated up.. Is this something to be concerned about? I haven't noticed any changes in the sound
> 
> As for the sound - it's a fantastic combination with HD650: you get a full bodied, vivid but warm sound, a romantic/fantasy take with incredibly smooth, neutral tone. The 650s love it, I've never heard them sound this good - I would urge everyone to try this combination before thinking of splashing on the HD800s or Focals, or other expensive headphones



No need to be alarmed. Looks like the brown spots is from markings on the tube. These are vintage tubes from the 1930s–1950s so it's not going to look "perfect". The sound will improve and the glass will age with every use.

Don’t hesitate to reach out to us by email info@wooaudio.com if you have additional questions. We’re here to help.


----------



## emilsoft

HiFiGuy528 said:


> No need to be alarmed. Looks like the brown spots is from markings on the tube. These are vintage tubes from the 1930s–1950s so it's not going to look "perfect". The sound will improve and the glass will age with every use.
> 
> Don’t hesitate to reach out to us by email info@wooaudio.com if you have additional questions. We’re here to help.



Thanks for the quick response. I'd say I'm just being bit cautious as I don't have experience with tubes, and as I'm enjoying the sound so much I'm treating the WA8 like a baby.. I just find it strange that only the middle tube started getting discoloured, the brown spots are internal and they weren't there originally - it's almost as if impurities started coming out inside the tube with use and it started turning yellowish brown. But the sound is fine so that's the main thing I guess.

Actually I sent an email at info@wooaudio.com asking about the replacement tubes (and their differences)  as I wanted to order some for backup/change few days ago, but I didn't get a reply.. I will send through another email now.


----------



## E-norm

I was also wondering if anyone had any info regarding the upgrade tubes on the Woo Audio site. Are they actually upgrades or just regular replacement tubes? 
And what would the benefits be from the different tubes available? Asking as a total noob on tubes so please bear with me


----------



## dawktah2

Hello,

Is anyone else using USB Audio Player Pro? Every time I start a listening session the first track isn't decoded properly. I can skip to the next track and then back and it plays fine afterwards.

Anyone?


----------



## KESM

E-norm said:


> I was also wondering if anyone had any info regarding the upgrade tubes on the Woo Audio site. Are they actually upgrades or just regular replacement tubes?
> And what would the benefits be from the different tubes available? Asking as a total noob on tubes so please bear with me



I purchased the WA8 in April of 2018.  I consider it a must have from my perspective (awakens all HPs with lush SQ).  It is an amazing tube amp.

Shortly after purchase I contacted Woo Audio regarding the same topic (tube upgrade).  Their response:  We include great sounding tubes with every amplifier and we recommend customers to enjoy them while they "get to know" the system. Upgrade tubes for WA8 Eclipse are easy to install at any time, no rush.

Don’t hesitate to reach out again if you have additional questions. We’re here to help. 

~ Mike Liang

I recently purchased the 6021 Sylvania tube.  It sounds true to the description on the Woo Audio website:  

Sylvania 6021: great clarity, organic vocals, improved soundstage depth.
It has a wider soundstage to my ears, and seemingly delivers sharper details overall (slightly brighter with mids slightly more forward).  Remember...descriptions are subjective to what you’ll actually hear in your headset not what’s being described by anyone.  I imagine the overall sound will become more organic over time as I found that to be the case with the stock tubes.  I believe in burn in time with tubes.

Just sharing my experience...the stock tubes are exceptional so it’s just nice to have the option to upgrade for a bump in sound quality refinement.


----------



## fnsnyc

I just received the WA8 that I bought used and am comparing it to the WA7.
They sound very similar to me. The WA8 has the music more between the ears though and the WA7 more forward.

Anyone else heard any other differences?


----------



## Joseph Lin

I am interested to know the differences between WA7 and WA8 too. What kind of WA7 do you have? With Tube Power?


----------



## deserat

fnsnyc said:


> I just received the WA8 that I bought used and am comparing it to the WA7.
> They sound very similar to me. The WA8 has the music more between the ears though and the WA7 more forward.
> 
> Anyone else heard any other differences?




I don't have a WA7, but if it sounds as good as the WA8 that would be pretty exceptional at the WA 7's price. Might I ask what headphones you're using?


----------



## GrussGott

I'd love any feedback anyone has on the WA8 versus, say, the WA2, i.e., the WA8 versus any of Woo's larger desktop amps.

The WA8 is obviously more transportable, but is anything lost / much different in sound between it and a desktop - any feedback?


----------



## fnsnyc

I use a pair of Sennheiser HD800


----------



## Stereolab42

GrussGott said:


> I'd love any feedback anyone has on the WA8 versus, say, the WA2, i.e., the WA8 versus any of Woo's larger desktop amps.
> 
> The WA8 is obviously more transportable, but is anything lost / much different in sound between it and a desktop - any feedback?



The WA8 more than holds its weight against desktop tube amps... it's not as neutral, having a bias toward the low-end and the warm side of things. But I find that's exactly the bias I usually EQ for when I'm on-the-go anyways.


----------



## dawktah2

Stereolab42 said:


> The WA8 more than holds its weight against desktop tube amps... it's not as neutral, having a bias toward the low-end and the warm side of things. But I find that's exactly the bias I usually EQ for when I'm on-the-go anyways.



This sound signature has spoiled me. Its sound is right where I want it as well.


----------



## jmpsmash

KESM said:


> I recently purchased the 6021 Sylvania tube.  It sounds true to the description on the Woo Audio website:
> 
> Sylvania 6021: great clarity, organic vocals, improved soundstage depth.
> It has a wider soundstage to my ears, and seemingly delivers sharper details overall (slightly brighter with mids slightly more forward).  Remember...descriptions are subjective to what you’ll actually hear in your headset not what’s being described by anyone.  I imagine the overall sound will become more organic over time as I found that to be the case with the stock tubes.  I believe in burn in time with tubes.





Stereolab42 said:


> The WA8 more than holds its weight against desktop tube amps... it's not as neutral, having a bias toward the low-end and the warm side of things. But I find that's exactly the bias I usually EQ for when I'm on-the-go anyways.



I have been enjoying my WA8, using it with headphone as well as regularly as a preamp for my home system.

I also noticed with the stock tubes it is exactly as @Stereolab42 says, a bias towards the low and warmth. Seems like Sylvania 6021 is exactly what needed to balanced that out.

I also wonder about the other tubes listed in the woo website. Sylvania 6GF7 and GE 6021. Has anyone tried those?


----------



## emilsoft

Has anyone had a chance to test the upgrade tubes apart from the Sylvania 6021?

Sylvania 6BF7:


GE 6021:


Mullard CV3986: spacious, well-balanced sound


Sylvania 6021: great clarity, organic vocals, improved soundstage depth.
To be honest I prefer warm/smooth sound, I'm guessing the default tubes are probably leaning most that way..


----------



## KESM

I have purchased the Sylvania 6021 & Mullard tube.  I think the descriptions on the website hold true.  My fave of the 3 is the Mullard tube (pictured).  Each tube brings a slightly different flavor; however...I think each tube has a ‘warm/smooth’ sound....I’m unable to determine any significant distinction regarding warmth.  It seems you can’t go wrong with any of the current tube offerings. It’s fun to have the accessory options for those willing to tweak the SQ of the unit.


----------



## eycheng

Hi everyone, first time here. I have enjoyed my WA8 and LCD-3 combo but can’t help but feel the WA8 DAC is a bit below the best. Thoughts on using an external DAC (H2 or RME ADI-2) to feed the line-in?
Thanks, Evan


----------



## E-norm

eycheng said:


> Hi everyone, first time here. I have enjoyed my WA8 and LCD-3 combo but can’t help but feel the WA8 DAC is a bit below the best. Thoughts on using an external DAC (H2 or RME ADI-2) to feed the line-in?
> Thanks, Evan



Well, you will probably have to at some point. The DAC/USB connection of my WA8 died on me after 16 months and with Woo Audio's frankly atrocious warranty terms a repair is extremely costly. 

That being said, with the H2 it works brilliantly. I have one on loan at the moment and since the amp part of the Woo still works I gave it a shot. The H2 DAC wipes the floor with WA8 in my opinion.


----------



## Myshkin

I love my WA8 but lately have had a problem. In 3 tube mode the sound is very quiet and very distorted, I thought maybe the 6021 tube had gone bad so I ordered the mullard replacement and after installing it the sound is louder but the distortion is still there and very bad. It works perfectly fine in 2 tube mode. Does anyone have any idea why this could be happening?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Myshkin said:


> I love my WA8 but lately have had a problem. In 3 tube mode the sound is very quiet and very distorted, I thought maybe the 6021 tube had gone bad so I ordered the mullard replacement and after installing it the sound is louder but the distortion is still there and very bad. It works perfectly fine in 2 tube mode. Does anyone have any idea why this could be happening?



Hi, it is necessary to power OFF the WA8 before making changes to the tubes output selection. e.g. from 2 tubes to 3 tubes operation and vice versa. This allow the circuit to reset. Otherwise, the sound will have distortion. Please send an email to info@wooaudio.com if you need additional assistance.


----------



## Matrix Petka

Trying to make right decision between Woo Audio Wa8 and Oriolus 3000s. Maybe somebody auditioned both? All my headphones (re)terminated to balanced, no need for DAC function. Please share your experience.


----------



## innocentblood

after using the WA8 for 4 years now, I think my original power supply has died. for some reason, I can power up the WA8 by itself but when I plug in the power supply, the WA8 will not turn on. any ideas why? have any of you had a reason to replace the original power supply? I was wondering if I can get an OEM one as long as it matches the specs of the original power supply... any advice would be appreciated, thank you


----------



## WooAudio

@innocentblood Please check if the LED on the charger turns red when connected to the WA8.  

You can order a OEM charger here:
https://wooaudio.com/accessories/wa8-battery-charger


----------



## innocentblood

WooAudio said:


> @innocentblood Please check if the LED on the charger turns red when connected to the WA8.
> 
> You can order a OEM charger here:
> https://wooaudio.com/accessories/wa8-battery-charger



hello, the LED on the charger does not turn on at all.


----------



## WooAudio

innocentblood said:


> hello, the LED on the charger does not turn on at all.


You might need to order a replacement.


----------



## amham

OK, I am just compelled to comment again, I've own this marvelous product since it was released.  I'm a 72 year old audiophile (involved in audio since my teens) that has listen to and owned many, many high-end amps DACs., speakers pre/amps etc., etc. products over the years.  The WA8 amazes me each day, it is by far the absolute best sounding amp/dac I've heard...open, spacious, warm, detailed, ballsy, and with that magic tube holographic soundstage that cannot be equaled with any solid state product.  My other DAC/Amps (Grace, Benchmark, Chord and many lesser over the years) just pale by comparison.  Even my other Woo amps (WA22/WA6-SE) matched with expensive DACs are no match.  Wow (or is that Woo) what a product!


----------



## WooAudio

It is our honor! I appreciate your kind comments.


----------



## Ta6ypeTka (Apr 17, 2020)

Guys, could anyone please give any comparisons of Wa8 vs other Woo Audio tube amps? Or link posts about it.. I managed to listen to Wa8 only, so atleast I could know something about other Woo amps using the comparisons with what I've heard.


----------



## Ta6ypeTka (Apr 17, 2020)

amham said:


> Even my other Woo amps (WA22/WA6-SE) matched with expensive DACs are no match.  Wow (or is that Woo) what a product!



Could you, please, compare Woo amps that you've owned or listened to? Specifically other Woo amps vs Wa8.


----------



## llamacans

Does anyone know how the WA8 compares to the ALO CDM? I just bought a pair of ZMF VCs and am trying to find a good transportable tube amp to go with it.


----------



## Slim1970

llamacans said:


> Does anyone know how the WA8 compares to the ALO CDM? I just bought a pair of ZMF VCs and am trying to find a good transportable tube amp to go with it.


I heard the VC’s with the WA8 and the pairing was outstanding. It drove them easily and I’ve being clamoring for this exact combo every since.


----------



## Ta6ypeTka

llamacans said:


> Does anyone know how the WA8 compares to the ALO CDM? I just bought a pair of ZMF VCs and am trying to find a good transportable tube amp to go with it.



Comparison of CDM, Wa8 and Hugo 2.
Compared on the MrSpeakers Ether C Flow, through the line outputs to the Shangri La Jr via Stax t8000.

CDM vs Hugo 2 as dacamps: CDM is a lot simplier in amount of details. And in the volume of the scene. And in transparency. But is better in terms of completeness and depth of tone on treble and smoothness of midrange. But this smoothness is bad, because it is achieved, in many respects, by a tangible drawdown in resolution. In general, I will definitely choose Hugo over CDM on basic tubes.

Wa8 vs CDM as tube amps for Hugo2. Basic tubes for CDM are crap, because this drawdown in resolution comes from them (although not completely, but mainly), basically. The amplifier at Wa8 is noticeably higher in resolution.

Wa8 vs CDM as dacamps: Wa8 is darker, groovier, more agressive, worse in positioning, has a higher resolution, more weight in tone. CDM is more natural. Wa8 lacks dynamics, compared to CDM at basic tubes.

However, I have to notice, that its quite easy to order and setup changeable tubes insted of basic ones on CDM, while its very hard to do the same for Wa8, and the socket for CDM tubes is more widespread, so the are ×100 more changeable tubes, that can suit CDM, compared to Wa8. I've heard CDM on a better tubes, than the basic ones (but still far from the best ones, as CDM owners say), and the difference is very noticeable. The drawdown in resolution was a lot lot smaller. And some tubes can significantly change the overall tone balance aswell.

But I have to admit, that I have done multiple comparisons of Wa8's amp vs solid tube amps, and Wa8 has a genuine tube amp. Its clear, transparent, almost doesnt ruin the speed of attacks, unlike almost all other tube amps do. And, at the same time, agressive, full-weighted and groovy as hell. There arent many other tube amps with such a great amount of agression and weight in tone. Even among solid ones. Metal and rock sound amazing on it.

As a dacamp, id prefer CDM over Wa8. As an amp - it depends on the dac that you have. If you have a light-weighted dac (such as Hugo 2) and want to bring in more emotions, agression and groovyness, Wa8 would suit perfectly. If you have a well-balancedly sounding dac (such as a Lotoo Paw Gold Touch) or a darkened one (such as Lotoo Paw Gold) and dont want to get a dark sound, u'd better take CDM.

Additionally, id recommend a combo of Hugo 2 as an amp with Wa8 as a dacamp. I'm using it by myself and I'm crazily happy with it. Emotional as hell, a lot of details, huge soundstage, good tone balance. However, it will fit mostly izodynamic headphones, and even not all of them. Some of them (Meze Empyrian, for example) may sound a bit weird on it. But the ones, that will be in a synergy with this source (Ether C Flow, for example) will sound insanely great. This combo outranges CDM literally in everything. The only thing that some1 might find better in CDM is the overall natural tone balance. H2+Wa8 is super juicy, emotional, groovy, agressive, full-weighted. CDM sounds more analogue-like.


----------



## llamacans

Ta6ypeTka said:


> Comparison of CDM, Wa8 and Hugo 2.
> Compared on the MrSpeakers Ether C Flow, through the line outputs to the Shangri La Jr via Stax t8000.
> 
> CDM vs Hugo 2 as dacamps: CDM is a lot simplier in amount of details. And in the volume of the scene. And in transparency. But is better in terms of completeness and depth of tone on treble and smoothness of midrange. But this smoothness is bad, because it is achieved, in many respects, by a tangible drawdown in resolution. In general, I will definitely choose Hugo over CDM on basic tubes.
> ...


Thanks! This was a very helpful comparison.


----------



## elisiX

I've been running my Hugo 2 with my WA2 and it's certainly a great combo. 

Nice to hear it's the same with the WA8 as i've been considering one as a portable unit.


----------



## Ta6ypeTka

elisiX said:


> I've been running my Hugo 2 with my WA2 and it's certainly a great combo.
> 
> Nice to hear it's the same with the WA8 as i've been considering one as a portable unit.



Depending on your taste, CDM with good tubes might be better. It will be more natural sounding, most likely. But less agressive, full-weighted, juicy and groovy.

I'd prefer Wa8 by myself (and I did so )

However, I'm now considering changing my H2 to LP6TI6v, and, since it's tone is more full-weighted, I'm considering changing Wa8 for CDM. I'll make this comparison comparably soon.


----------



## Slim1970

Anyone, know if there is an update planned for the WA8?


----------



## wishbon3

Slim1970 said:


> Anyone, know if there is an update planned for the WA8?


That'd be nice, an updated DAC with a balanced input would be awesome, or just the DAC, heh.


----------



## Slim1970

wishbon3 said:


> That'd be nice, an updated DAC with a balanced input would be awesome, or just the DAC, heh.


That's kinda what I was hoping for. I would love to see a balanced version of the WA8. A upgraded DAC would be just a bonus. I would hate to purchase this amp only to see a 2nd generation released. I really want to add this amp to my collection and I've been itching to pull the plug on one.


----------



## wishbon3

Slim1970 said:


> That's kinda what I was hoping for. I would love to see a balanced version of the WA8. A upgraded DAC would be just a bonus. I would hate to purchase this amp only to see a 2nd generation released. I really want to add this amp to my collection and I've been itching to pull the plug on one.


I had this amp and loved it, only reason I let it go was to get something with more versatility.

Sound was on point.


----------



## Slim1970

wishbon3 said:


> I had this amp and loved it, only reason I let it go was to get something with more versatility.
> 
> Sound was on point.


I'm having trouble letting go of the sound impression it left on me as well. I heard it paired with a ZMF Verite open and closed and I've been clamoring for one ever since. Adding a balance output would add some versatility to the WA8. That's why I'm quietly holding out.


----------



## havagr8da (Aug 28, 2020)

The WA-8 is one of my favorite amps. With a dac thrown in for good measure. As simple as it is there is still great value to be found in it’s simplicity. SE is not a problem for me, as I have had a lot of fun using it with many devices. Tubes and SE just seems right to me. Almost any dap has 1/8 SE out. Same for many a dac you may want to use. I have never not enjoyed the WA-8 in SE. The added simplicity of just using a 1/8 connection to anything, for me makes it fantastic. Even rca to 1/8 is a great option for a lot of desktop dac sets. There is a lot of equipment out there with rca pre out connections.

Woo Audio delivered on the balanced front with the WA-11 Topaz. 4.4mm in and a great Class-A Amp. I wouldn’t hold out for a balanced transportable tube amp from Woo Audio. But, I would highly recommend the WA-8 as money well spent in a quest for smiles per dollar.

I recently hooked up my A&K SR25 - SE out to the WA-8 - Grado RS1e with Moon Audio Silver Dragon cable and was in audio heaven.

Another fun thing you can do with the WA-8 is run a dac to the Schiit Audio Loki and use the rca out to a 1/8 in to the WA-8. Let the fun begin! Taylor the sound to any preference you wish.


----------



## nrbatista (Aug 29, 2020)

havagr8da said:


> I recently hooked up my A&K SR25 - SE out to the WA-8



Hi, did you try using the WA8 as dacamp and sending DSD content over DoP? I found out that when doing this I get reversed stereo channels: Player -> USB out -> USB in -> WA8 DAC. For other content (e.g. flac) or just converting DSD to PCM it works fine.

From the tests I did, playing DSD content works fine only when using Player -> line out -> line in -> WA8 amp :  stereo okay.

This happens with two different players.

Am I doing something wrong? Has anyone ever noticed this?


----------



## havagr8da

nrbatista said:


> Hi, did you try using the WA8 as dacamp and sending DSD content over DoP?


 No I have not, sorry I can't help with that question. I usually use Line In or am using the DAC with AmazonHD Streaming.


----------



## nrbatista (Sep 1, 2020)

havagr8da said:


> No I have not, sorry I can't help with that question. I usually use Line In or am using the DAC with AmazonHD Streaming.



Thanks anyway. I’ve already submitted this issue to @WooAudio, hope I can get a reply soon.


----------



## nrbatista

Does anyone have the WA8 - Quick Start Guide in pdf that could share? This is the document that comes with the WA8 - I lost track of mine.


----------



## brendon42

nrbatista said:


> Does anyone have the WA8 - Quick Start Guide in pdf that could share? This is the document that comes with the WA8 - I lost track of mine.


The manual is on the product page. I guess that is the same thing as the quick start guide.
https://wooaudio.com/s/WA8_Eclipse_Owners_Manual.pdf
It's hard to find on the page since it is below all the recommended headphones.


----------



## Kento6395

Between HD800 and lcd mx4, which is more matching sound and WA8?


----------



## nrbatista

brendon42 said:


> The manual is on the product page. I guess that is the same thing as the quick start guide.
> https://wooaudio.com/s/WA8_Eclipse_Owners_Manual.pdf
> It's hard to find on the page since it is below all the recommended headphones.



Hi, thanks for the answer. The quick start guide is actually different from the manual - only 4 pages. WooAudio already shared it directly with me after my request.


----------



## emilsoft (Sep 23, 2020)

It seems the DAC also failed on mine.. It's not being detected via USB anymore. I tried power cycling it multiple times to no avail. I have no idea what might have caused this. Just under 2 years of light home use...


----------



## kumar402

Kento6395 said:


> Between HD800 and lcd mx4, which is more matching sound and WA8?


I don't own WA8 but whenever I get a chance I listen to this amp with HD800S. It's very addictive


----------



## Kento6395

kumar402 said:


> I don't own WA8 but whenever I get a chance I listen to this amp with HD800S. It's very addictive


Thank you so much,bro


----------



## emilsoft (Sep 24, 2020)

ra990 said:


> Has anyone other than @EDWARIS had their DAC fail on them? My WA8 is now doing the same thing and I'm just wondering if anyone else has experienced the same. Nothing I plug it into recognizes it anymore. I was just listening to it last night and this morning it just refuses to work. The amp section still works, so I'm just using it with my Hugo 2 for now.



Did you get the WA8 dac fixed or did it start working again on it's own? I'm considering if I should send my WA8 for repairs (and pay a hefty sum) - if reliability is an issue with such an expensive product - failure under 2 years with light and careful usage - i might just throw in the towel with Woo. I guess it's my fault for not taking notice of the short warranty when buying an expensive product.


----------



## ra990

emilsoft said:


> Did you get the WA8 dac fixed or did it start working again on it's own? I'm considering if I should send my WA8 for repairs (and pay a hefty sum) - if reliability is an issue with such an expensive product - failure under 2 years with light and careful usage - i might just throw in the towel with Woo. I guess it's my fault for not taking notice of the short warranty when buying an expensive product.


Had to send it in for repair. Several times in fact.


----------



## walker.777

Slim1970 said:


> Adding a balance output would add some versatility to the WA8. That's why I'm quietly holding out.


Thats most likely not going to happen... at least in near future...reply on facebook from Woo Audio about fully balanced wa8 : 
"to be truly balanced it would require double the tubes of WA8 so it would be too big and runs too hot to be portable."


----------



## Zachik

I personally believe that people give too much weight to balanced amps.
SE amp, when done right - sounds just as good (as balanced), and can have TONS of power!


----------



## emilsoft (Oct 22, 2020)

ra990 said:


> Had to send it in for repair. Several times in fact.



Oh no... did you get some feedback from Woo on what the problem was? given that it was difficult to repair with multiple send ins. Was it costly? 
I assume mine probably has a similar issue - it looks like it might be a design flaw that rears it's head after some time - possibly with the power supply section


----------



## Joseph Lin

KESM said:


> I have purchased the Sylvania 6021 & Mullard tube.  I think the descriptions on the website hold true.  My fave of the 3 is the Mullard tube (pictured).  Each tube brings a slightly different flavor; however...I think each tube has a ‘warm/smooth’ sound....I’m unable to determine any significant distinction regarding warmth.  It seems you can’t go wrong with any of the current tube offerings. It’s fun to have the accessory options for those willing to tweak the SQ of the unit.


So, how many tubes need to be replaced when upgrade? Sorry I have no idea of which tube is for what.


----------



## Jeffyue

Joseph Lin said:


> So, how many tubes need to be replaced when upgrade? Sorry I have no idea of which tube is for what.


The upgrade tube (Sylvania / Millard) is the driver tube, the right one in the photo.
The left 2 are the power tube.  Think you can get a replacement unit from Woo Audio if you have reached the 5000-hour life span of the power tubes.


----------



## Joseph Lin

Jeffyue said:


> The upgrade tube (Sylvania / Millard) is the driver tube, the right one in the photo.
> The left 2 are the power tube.  Think you can get a replacement unit from Woo Audio if you have reached the 5000-hour life span of the power tubes.


I found my left channel would get distortions from time to time when in 3 tubes mode.I have to switch to 2 tubes mode for a while then switch back to make it work normally. Does this mean the life span of the tube is ending?


----------



## Jeffyue (Apr 18, 2021)

Joseph Lin said:


> I found my left channel would get distortions from time to time when in 3 tubes mode.I have to switch to 2 tubes mode for a while then switch back to make it work normally. Does this mean the life span of the tube is ending?



Well I have no clue but I read somewhere that when the life span is up the sound will become "flat/2D". Not sure about the distortion though. Think can write to Woo Audio to check it out.

Btw, understand for WA8 you need to provide your unit serial number when you order the replacement kit (which has both power and driver tubes).  You can go to their website and write directly to Woo Audio for the link to purchase.


----------



## Pictograms

Joseph Lin said:


> I found my left channel would get distortions from time to time when in 3 tubes mode.I have to switch to 2 tubes mode for a while then switch back to make it work normally. Does this mean the life span of the tube is ending?


You are remembering to turn your unit off between switching 2 and 3 tube mode? 
You could also check the contacts on the tubes board.
It could be the tube wearing out but if switching tube mode fixes it it could be something else


----------



## Joseph Lin

Pictograms said:


> You are remembering to turn your unit off between switching 2 and 3 tube mode?
> You could also check the contacts on the tubes board.
> It could be the tube wearing out but if switching tube mode fixes it it could be something else


I did switch it off. I hope it is not something serious. I really enjoy WA8.


----------



## Pictograms

Joseph Lin said:


> I did switch it off. I hope it is not something serious. I really enjoy WA8.
> 
> 
> Joseph Lin said:
> ...


Okay, so do you have to switch back and forth or does just switching from 2/3 tubes make a difference, turning the amp off and on doesn’t do it on its own?
It could definitely be the tube dying, but it is worth finding out if it’s the driver or one of the preamp.
Writing woo asking could be very helpful, I always had good dealings with them
Edit* have you had volume drop or anything or just distortion


----------



## Joseph Lin

Pictograms said:


> Okay, so do you have to switch back and forth or does just switching from 2/3 tubes make a difference, turning the amp off and on doesn’t do it on its own?
> It could definitely be the tube dying, but it is worth finding out if it’s the driver or one of the preamp.
> Writing woo asking could be very helpful, I always had good dealings with them
> Edit* have you had volume drop or anything or just distortion


Switching on and off does not make any difference. I have to switch to two tubes mode, let it run for a few seconds then turn off and switch back to 3 tubes mode to make distortion go away. I think it is time to write to Woo. By the way, I just ordered CV3986 Mullard tube see if it will help.


----------



## Jeffyue

Joseph Lin said:


> Switching on and off does not make any difference. I have to switch to two tubes mode, let it run for a few seconds then turn off and switch back to 3 tubes mode to make distortion go away. I think it is time to write to Woo. By the way, I just ordered CV3986 Mullard tube see if it will help.


Hi mate, got your Mullard tube? How does it sound please? Does it solve your distortion issue?


----------



## HBen (Nov 22, 2021)

Yesterday I joined the WA8 Eclipse-owners club and bam ... could'nt stop listening til 02:00 in the morning. Great synergy with all those headphones that need some more bass and warmth to shine. Great with old school rock for example. ZMF Eikon (among others) is a great match. HD800 also sounds pretty meaty and the Utopia is a great match too even though it looses some details compared to TOTL-setups.

What favorite painrings do you all have?


----------



## Ta6ypeTka

HBen said:


> Yesterday I joined the WA8 Eclipse-owners club and bam ... could'nt stop listening til 02:00 in the morning. Great synergy with all those headphones that need some more bass and warmth to shine. Great with old school rock for example. ZMF Eikon (among others) is a great match. HD800 also sounds pretty meaty.
> 
> What favorite painrings do you all have?


c hugo 2 as a dap + wa8 as an amp + mrs ether c flow 1.1. a magnificently juicy combo.


----------



## HBen

Ta6ypeTka said:


> c hugo 2 as a dap + wa8 as an amp + mrs ether c flow 1.1. a magnificently juicy combo.


Thanks for the input. So far my Ether C has not seen much use but I can imagine it works pretty well. Gotta bring it home and try it out today


----------



## Ta6ypeTka

HBen said:


> Thanks for the input. So far my Ether C has not seen much use but I can imagine it works pretty well. Gotta bring it home and try it out today


ether c flow is much much better than ether c. its less jammed, kinda. wider. more trasdparent with higher resolution.


----------



## Slim1970

I thought I'd give this thread a bump since I just came into the possession of a WA8. It came in the mail yesterday, but I'm finally getting around to listening to the WA8 today. Simply put what a magnificent device! Beefy low end, textured, lush mids, warm, full-bodied sound. Surprisingly the WA8 sounds very powerful for such a modestly rated amp. I feel it does an amazing job with my VO's, which have a 300 ohm impendance. I have the volume at 7 on the dial and the bass is very prominent with heft and impact. The WA8 doesn't lack details or depth to its sound. Instrument separation is very good and treble clarity is pretty great. 

I do prefer the Mojo 2 over the onboard DAC. It's just a much better DAC. together the Mojo 2/WA8 combo offers a very musical, enveloping sonic experience. I'm a fan and I don't know why I waited so long to add this device to my portable stable.


----------



## llamacans

Slim1970 said:


> I thought I'd give this thread a bump since I just came into the possession of a WA8. It came in the mail yesterday, but I'm finally getting around to listening to the WA8 today. Simply put what a magnificent device! Beefy low end, textured, lush mids, warm, full-bodied sound. Surprisingly the WA8 sounds very powerful for such a modestly rated amp. I feel it does an amazing job with my VO's, which have a 300 ohm impendance. I have the volume at 7 on the dial and the bass is very prominent with heft and impact. The WA8 doesn't lack details or depth to its sound. Instrument separation is very good and treble clarity is pretty great.
> 
> I do prefer the Mojo 2 over the onboard DAC. It's just a much better DAC. together the Mojo 2/WA8 combo offers a very musical, enveloping sonic experience. I'm a fan and I don't know why I waited so long to add this device to my portable stable.


I think you've just convinced me to get one for my VOs!


----------



## Slim1970

llamacans said:


> I think you've just convinced me to get one for my VOs!


It’s a fantastic pairing from what I’m hearing right at this moment. I do recommend at least a Mojo 2 over the stock DAC. But if you have a preferred external DAC or source it might be just as good. The stock DAC is fine if I’m being honest. I’m sort of a detail nut and I want maximum detail extraction. Chord DAC’s are just superb at that. Now, I’m kind of regretting letting my Hugo 2 go .


----------



## justanut

My Mullards have arrived. Am enjoying them immensely but don't ask for comparisons pis~ Vanity upgrade and not something you NEED


----------



## XP_98

Any News about about a mark II, with balanced 4.4 Output ?


----------



## nothingquitelikemusic

Hey Guys, sorry if this has been mentioned before but whats the best way to charge the WA8 using an external battery back?
Can i use a USB-C power bank and something like this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/253885003638 ? (not sure if that's the correct pin size)


----------



## justanut

nothingquitelikemusic said:


> Hey Guys, sorry if this has been mentioned before but whats the best way to charge the WA8 using an external battery back?
> Can i use a USB-C power bank and something like this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/253885003638 ? (not sure if that's the correct pin size)


I use this


----------

